# Waiting til 2015



## spicyorange

so who's with me ...anyone else got til 2015 until the start TTC? - and if so when? and what you waiting for?
i was on for 2014 but buying a house has delayed things until at least late 2014 but becasue we would like our baby to be old in the school year (sep-dec born) we are waiting until early 2015. so heres the count down - 15 months to go.....


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

:hugs:

We're waiting until late 2014/early 2015 for the next one. Hubby is gone until at least April, and then we're going to have to move next summer to his next post, so we figured we'd wait until we're settled in and established in our new location before trying again. Of course if he gets to a unit that is preparing to deploy that will push it back probably another year, since I want him to get to experience one of his children's baby months.

Do you have anything to pass the time? Are you slowly getting ready?


----------



## Emiloo

Me! I am also waiting til late 2014 or early 2015 (early 2015,if OH gets his own way!) We are buying a house mid 2014 hopefully so will TTC a few months after. I would happily start now though!


----------



## comotion89

think we may look at dec 2014 through to aug 2015 depending on life situations


----------



## MissN8

yes late 2014 early 2015 for us too. it feels ages away but I think once the new year comes in it might get easier and more within reach lol. what is everyone doing to pass the time?? we are waiting to get house done a bit and save a bit as well.


----------



## readytoplan

Dec '15 for us! 

We are getting married then so hope to start trying for #2 straight away, I don't want to be a pregnant bride, selfish as it sounds I'd like a glass (or five) of champagne on my big day! 
I also have some things I need to accomplish before then, not only planning our wedding, but also finishing my adult college course and looking for a new job as well as bringing our son up. Not sure I can fit a new baby in the next two years :)

And if the next two years flies by as quickly as the last two have I'm sure I won't have chance to feel TOO impatient in the meantime 
xx


----------



## spicyorange

MissN8 said:


> yes late 2014 early 2015 for us too. it feels ages away but I think once the new year comes in it might get easier and more within reach lol. what is everyone doing to pass the time?? we are waiting to get house done a bit and save a bit as well.

i agree - 2013 seems to have flown by - after all its nearly over - once its 2014 it will come round much quicker - to pass the time we are gettig our new house as we like it and paying off debts - the sooner we pay them off the sooner we can have the baby...oh to win the lottery!!

also started to put together a list of names i like - although DH wil lgo mad if he finds out


----------



## MissN8

I think about names too but don't ever say it to OH lol.....as like you he would have a fit :haha: I cant wait to be pregnant I just want to know what it feels like. I just cant imagine myself ever being pregnant but want it so bad. you know this year really did fly in so far you are right!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi Ladies! Also waiting for 2015. It feels like forever away.. I am ready right now but hubby wants to wait. I'm 24, been married for 3 years and want to be a mama so badly! I actually am off of BC this month (for several reasons) and am hoping maybe I will get pregnant.. but I know the chances are slim! Looking forward to getting to know you!!


----------



## EstelSeren

If all goes well in the next year or so and we're able to move into a larger house with affordable rent then we'll hopefully be ttc/ntnp again from Spring 2015. It would probably be April as we want to avoid another December baby if we can! Apart from moving I just want my oldest daughter to be in full time school when the baby's born, which she can be from January 2016 as she'll turn 4 in December 2015, and for DD2 to not be a baby anymore and she'll be 19 months in April 2015! The only slightly bad thing with this plan is that I'm planning to be a maximum of 4 months pregnant for my sister in law's wedding in which I'm to be a bridesmaid! Only a potential issue as I tend to suffer from sickness and exhaustion up until that point! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## RaspberryK

Waiting til my son is over 3 before we try again depending on money etc. I'd like to avoid December birthday so we probably try from September 2014 for a few months and restart if necessary Apr/may 2015. 
Xx


----------



## spicyorange

RaspberryK said:


> Waiting til my son is over 3 before we try again depending on money etc. I'd like to avoid December birthday so we probably try from September 2014 for a few months and restart if necessary Apr/may 2015.
> Xx

i dont want an august baby becasue of schools but would i stop once iv started ttc? i dont know difficult one


----------



## RaspberryK

I know what you mean, although for our first I didn't even think about when baby would be born. Lucky for us he will be the eldest in the year but I've had people say to me I should enrol him earlier. 
Dh birthday is 4th Jan so do really want to avoid then. I don't fancy being heavily pregnant over the summer again though either xx
I


----------



## LissaCoffey

I also have some things I need to accomplish before then, not only planning our wedding, but also finishing my adult college course and looking for a new job as well as bringing our son up


----------



## mum_someday

Yeah, we're waiting til sometime in 2015 for TTC#1-- probably May-June at the earliest, November-December at the latest. We are military and will be moving much closer to family in June 2015, and hopefully buying a house at our new post. So we're waiting until that all happens to start. It seems like soooo far away but I'm trying to use the time we have without kids to plan trips, payoff student loans, and enjoy our free time. It's so hard sometimes though!! We are 29 and so lots of our friends are having babies.


----------



## Inoue

Also thinking about waiting till Feb 2015 (Due date around Nov '15) till we try for #2, but still unsure whether I want another one :wacko:. It will make our DD 3 years old (was also a Nov baby) which may be abit easier for me (still plan to work etc). 

Cant believe how quick 2013 has gone, 2014 will fly by! x


----------



## MissN8

Inoue said:


> Also thinking about waiting till Feb 2015 (Due date around Nov '15) till we try for #2, but still unsure whether I want another one :wacko:. It will make our DD 3 years old (was also a Nov baby) which may be abit easier for me (still plan to work etc).
> 
> Cant believe how quick 2013 has gone, 2014 will fly by! x

Hiya I hope you are right when you say it will fly by! as long as I have my savings I will be happy for it to go quick! why are you unsure of having another one??


----------



## myangel167

i consider myself ntnp, but my husband would consider us wtt...until about 2015. (when he will be 28 and I will be 26) We are waiting until I finish school...which is taking forever because I am a nursing major and the nursing program is so impacted. Ive been waiting for about 2 and half years now


----------



## Emiloo

I cannot wait for new year to come around so I can say "we will be TTC next year" It looks like we could get a house earlier than expected due to a new mortgage scheme, but not sure if this will affect our TTC date- all depends on OH! He did reveal to me that if we had a house already he'd be happy to TTC now, so in theory, once the house is in good shape, he should let us TTC!!


----------



## spicyorange

Emiloo said:


> I cannot wait for new year to come around so I can say "we will be TTC next year" It looks like we could get a house earlier than expected due to a new mortgage scheme, but not sure if this will affect our TTC date- all depends on OH! He did reveal to me that if we had a house already he'd be happy to TTC now, so in theory, once the house is in good shape, he should let us TTC!!

oooh hopefully you will get a house soon- mini warning though moving into your own home is expensive - even if you dont need any work donig you will likely need stuff and even with help-2-buy you need to find solicitors fees and stamp duty (which is huge!) etc. buying has ment we have had to delay ttc a bit but it will be great in the long run - obviously i dont know your finances but i just want you to know that when you get that bill from the estage agents you might not decide to bring ttc forward. i also cant wait to be able to think its less than a year - we are hoping we can bring it forward to late 2014 but DH has said by jan 15 latest and we will work to that but if things change for the better it could be before.


----------



## Inoue

MissN8 said:


> Inoue said:
> 
> 
> Also thinking about waiting till Feb 2015 (Due date around Nov '15) till we try for #2, but still unsure whether I want another one :wacko:. It will make our DD 3 years old (was also a Nov baby) which may be abit easier for me (still plan to work etc).
> 
> Cant believe how quick 2013 has gone, 2014 will fly by! x
> 
> Hiya I hope you are right when you say it will fly by! as long as I have my savings I will be happy for it to go quick! why are you unsure of having another one??Click to expand...

I also love my savings! Im obsessed tbh :haha:. I'm quite happy giving my full attention to just my DD, don't know if I can see myself sharing that with another - cant really explain it well. I've also always said id only have one, but I don't know how id feel if Reimi grew up without a sibling (I loved having an older brother). Money is also a factor, me and DH love to travel long distance (Tokyo etc), this may impact us on going back if another little baby came on the scene. Its amazing just how much more it costs to travel from having one kid to two... thousands. I've also got my foot back in the door at work, developing more skills etc, id be pushed to the back if I became pregnant again. But saying all this, I still feel that I may want another one :cloud9: xx


----------



## MissN8

well you could always wait a while and still think about it theres still plenty of time. I am thinking I will be happy with one as well but will see how that goes first, I don't mind a big age gap either. Oh whats Tokyo like? I have always wanted to go there!!!!


----------



## Inoue

^^ Stunning :cloud9:. 

The mix of walking around the neon lit streets at night, to walking around a temple that is one tube away during the day. I've never experienced anything like it before. 
Language was a big barrier, but we knew enough Japanese to get through (just!). Biting at the bit to go back :happydance:

Yeh we will see how we go with one kiddywink - still think I might take the plunge ;) x


----------



## siobhankerry

Babbling till 2015 .. Goodluck ladies :) x


----------



## MissN8

how was everyones weekends?


----------



## Emiloo

spicyorange said:


> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> I cannot wait for new year to come around so I can say "we will be TTC next year" It looks like we could get a house earlier than expected due to a new mortgage scheme, but not sure if this will affect our TTC date- all depends on OH! He did reveal to me that if we had a house already he'd be happy to TTC now, so in theory, once the house is in good shape, he should let us TTC!!
> 
> oooh hopefully you will get a house soon- mini warning though moving into your own home is expensive - even if you dont need any work donig you will likely need stuff and even with help-2-buy you need to find solicitors fees and stamp duty (which is huge!) etc. buying has ment we have had to delay ttc a bit but it will be great in the long run - obviously i dont know your finances but i just want you to know that when you get that bill from the estage agents you might not decide to bring ttc forward. i also cant wait to be able to think its less than a year - we are hoping we can bring it forward to late 2014 but DH has said by jan 15 latest and we will work to that but if things change for the better it could be before.Click to expand...

Thanks for the warning! We have had a few people warn us of this. Will cost us approximately £3500 just for fees, which means we just have about 5% deposit for the £200,000 house we have found! OH's dad has offered to lend us £10,000 to help us out but not sure if we'll take him up on that or not. 

OH and his dad have been telling me I'll have to wait another 2 years to TTC so I can help out with paying the mortgage off, the cheek!! Obviously I understand we can only start TTC once OH is earning enough for the both of us, but I dont need his dad giving me a 2 year wait!!! Even with TTC in 2015, we'll have nearly 2 years before we HAVE a baby! Rant over. Lol.


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm hoping to ve ttc at the end of 2015, if I'm lucky!! Need to build our house which will hopefully get started in spring next year! So it all depends on how much money/ how long that takes. It's getting me excited as bf has mentioned on a couple of occasions about ttc once the house is built! 
I'm determined to get it built in a year! :)


----------



## MissN8

lucy_smith said:


> I'm hoping to ve ttc at the end of 2015, if I'm lucky!! Need to build our house which will hopefully get started in spring next year! So it all depends on how much money/ how long that takes. It's getting me excited as bf has mentioned on a couple of occasions about ttc once the house is built!
> I'm determined to get it built in a year! :)

hi lucy, hopefully you do get it built quick then there is no excuses for bf lol its nice when they mention it themselves and not have to pressure them


----------



## lucy_smith

MissN8 said:


> lucy_smith said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to ve ttc at the end of 2015, if I'm lucky!! Need to build our house which will hopefully get started in spring next year! So it all depends on how much money/ how long that takes. It's getting me excited as bf has mentioned on a couple of occasions about ttc once the house is built!
> I'm determined to get it built in a year! :)
> 
> hi lucy, hopefully you do get it built quick then there is no excuses for bf lol its nice when they mention it themselves and not have to pressure themClick to expand...

I get so excited when he mentions it! It's unreal! But still worried that he won't want rhem yet once we have the house :/ fingers crossed!


----------



## spicyorange

Ok so new dilemma, iv always said I didn't want to be first trimester at Christmas because it becomes rather obvious your preg and I don't want to tell anyone until my scan, however dh said we can maybe stray ttc Oct/Nov/Dec 14, do I bring it forward or wait it out :$


----------



## Inoue

spicyorange said:


> Ok so new dilemma, iv always said I didn't want to be first trimester at Christmas because it becomes rather obvious your preg and I don't want to tell anyone until my scan, however dh said we can maybe stray ttc Oct/Nov/Dec 14, do I bring it forward or wait it out :$

Tricky.... If it means so much to you that you don't want your family to know that your pregnant (if you got preg around xmas time) then...

Option 1:
Stick to your scheduled TTC date. No pregnancy means drink and be merry - no-one will know any different.

Option 2:
Try as your DH says, become pregnant over xmas but stick to the J20 and be merry. Your family may guess, but you can either tell them outright, or you may be able to blag them by saying your having to take antibiotics at the moment (Metronidazole is a alcohol no-no). 

What does your heart say? :kiss:


----------



## spicyorange

The reason I don't want to tell my family is because my mom can't keep her mouth shut so it won't stay quiet for long and everyone will know. I guess maybe we play it by ear nearer the time


----------



## MissN8

Id say just go for it as pp said you can make an excuse you are on antibiotics or not feeling well. also you might not conceive straight away


----------



## Emiloo

If I were you, Spicyorange, I would go for it! Like others have said, follow your heart! :) wish my OH wanted to move our date up! Instead he's wanting to postpone it!


----------



## MommyPrice

Hi Ladies!! Hopefully you have room for one more to join your lil' group :)

I'm currently 32 weeks pregnant with DS #2, but we'll be trying for our next baby in December 2015/January 2016! Reasons vary from my husband still being in university, there would be a 2.5 year difference between my last two children, waiting to go on clomid again (yuck!), and aiming for a September baby if at all possible. 

Can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hi Girls! Gosh, it's great to know I am not the only one WTT until 2015! I am so happy I found this website :) I've been driving myself nutts just wanting to vent! 

My hubby and I have decided to wait because 2014 is going to be a busy year for us... it's exciting but I cannot seem to convince myself that I am excited for anything else other than TTC. We are waiting because I will be starting an amazing job that I will start right out of my masters program, but I won't start until fall 2014! I guess I need to be there about 6-7 months before TTC (benefits & maternity leave reasons)?? So that might put me at March 2015. 

It is already so hard. Idk how I am going to get through these next 13 months. I'm already driving myself crazy googling everything about TTC, WTT, ovulation, BFP stories, etc. etc! Ahh! Glad to know I am not alone :winkwink:


----------



## MamaByrd

Late 2015 for me. :coffee:

We have a lot of things we're waiting for, although OH and I are very impatient. Ideally, we'd love a LO #1 now, but it's just not the right timing for us. 

Main reason is that OH is deployed until April. Kind of hard to make babies from thousands of miles away! :haha:

Also, going through two *big* moves in 2014 & 2015. Buying a house in 2015, and hopefully getting married in mid 2015 as well. Baby-making would ensue shortly after that!

We have a longggg way to go, but we can do this ladies!


----------



## MissN8

I joined this site a year and half ago and its flew in so the next one will too, as you say we are all here to support each other and our time will come soon enough :happydance:


----------



## Inoue

Welcome to all :flower:. Seems like were all very busy in 2014. I was hoping to TTC in Nov 2014, but me, hubby and DD1 are going to Tokyo in April 2015 for a break. We have decided to try after that :winkwink:. It will be about 3.5 year gap between DD1 and #2. 

Good to see there are others waiting ~ time will fly.

All the best to Mommyprice for your D-day, not long now!

xxx


----------



## lucy_smith

Been trying to not discuss babies and marriage with bf and kind of let him think about the future on his own for a few months. I was going to bring it up again in like February. But a job has been advertised, a job which I have been told by an insider that I have a very good chance of getting! I hate my current job as my boss is an **** . But I can walk to it and I get pick of holidays as I've been there longer. So I don't know if I should apply. May discuss it with bf tonight. As a new job will impact our future and see what he says! Wish me luck :/


----------



## Emiloo

*1 year til 2015 from tomorrow!!!! YAY!!!!!*


----------



## Girly922

Hi, can I join you ladies? 

We're waiting until at least spring 2015 before ttc #2. I want DD to be 18 months before I fall pregnant. With how quickly this year has gone, I think we'll be in 2015 in no time at all!!


----------



## babydino

We will be ttc late 2015 at the earliest :( still seems like so far away. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Happy New Year!!

I'm hoping 2015 will be our year. We're going to start saving for a house starting January which is so soon now :haha: which shouldn't take us too long :)

In 2015 I will be 25 and OH will be 35 so I think they are perfect ages :)


----------



## Swinx

Hi! We're WTT until 2015, which is now officially next year!! 
We are saving to buy a house mid-2014, which is one of my main requirements before TTC. Both OH and I are getting promotions/upgrades at work within the next month which was another one of my requirements. I also want to be at my ideal/healthy weight before then, which I have started (6kg down, 20kg to go). I would ideally like to be engaged/married before having babies but that doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon so I'll just be satisfied that I'm in a long term relationship and will have been with OH for 5 years by that stage.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Swinx said:


> Hi! We're WTT until 2015, which is now officially next year!!
> We are saving to buy a house mid-2014, which is one of my main requirements before TTC. Both OH and I are getting promotions/upgrades at work within the next month which was another one of my requirements. I also want to be at my ideal/healthy weight before then, which I have started (6kg down, 20kg to go). I would ideally like to be engaged/married before having babies but that doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon so I'll just be satisfied that I'm in a long term relationship and will have been with OH for 5 years by that stage.

That's pretty much the same as me! Do you have a wtt journal?


----------



## Swinx

xLeeBeex said:


> Swinx said:
> 
> 
> Hi! We're WTT until 2015, which is now officially next year!!
> We are saving to buy a house mid-2014, which is one of my main requirements before TTC. Both OH and I are getting promotions/upgrades at work within the next month which was another one of my requirements. I also want to be at my ideal/healthy weight before then, which I have started (6kg down, 20kg to go). I would ideally like to be engaged/married before having babies but that doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon so I'll just be satisfied that I'm in a long term relationship and will have been with OH for 5 years by that stage.
> 
> That's pretty much the same as me! Do you have a wtt journal?Click to expand...

I do but I had totally forgotten all about it and haven't updated it in about a year! I think I will start posting in it again now :) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/wtt-journals/1677671-swinxy-waiting-try-journal-3-a.html


----------



## Emiloo

xLeeBeex said:


> Happy New Year!!
> 
> I'm hoping 2015 will be our year. We're going to start saving for a house starting January which is so soon now :haha: which shouldn't take us too long :)
> 
> In 2015 I will be 25 and OH will be 35 so I think they are perfect ages :)

Would be sooo cool if we were bump buddies!! Not long til 2015 now. My ticker looks amaaazing without a "1 year" in it :happydance:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Emiloo said:


> xLeeBeex said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!!
> 
> I'm hoping 2015 will be our year. We're going to start saving for a house starting January which is so soon now :haha: which shouldn't take us too long :)
> 
> In 2015 I will be 25 and OH will be 35 so I think they are perfect ages :)
> 
> Would be sooo cool if we were bump buddies!! Not long til 2015 now. My ticker looks amaaazing without a "1 year" in it :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah that would be very cool, most of the people I've made friends with on here have already moved over to TTC or have had little ones. I mean, I have been on here a while lol. Since 2010 but admittedly it has flown by!


----------



## lucy_smith

Applied for the job I seem advertised ! Spoke to bf about kids / future / jobs etc and be said he isn't really that bothered about being married I always imagined marriage house then kids but the way it's working out we are going to build a house and then try for kids ! Was talking about the house we are building and I mentioned that I thought that the house we are building is too big. Maybe we should build something similar to the house we live in. His reply was that if we had two children we would out grow the house we currently live in ! Just goes to show that he must be thinking about our future ! :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I join? I had a DD May 2012 and another DD Nov 2013.I don't want to wait so long but for my uteruss' sake and our bab'ys health i know it's best.We would like to try in June next year for a spring or summer baby.Of course id take winter too!


----------



## darkriver

Its something we have decided to do. I need to lose 50lb and I am unhealthy.


----------



## Mamoosca

WTT til mid -end 2015 here :wave: x


----------



## SoBroody91

So exciting that that this time next year I'll be preparing myself to TTC !!! Just hope it goes as quick as last year, anyone else TTC in April '15?


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry ladies think I may have skipped wtt and ttc... 
Good Luck xx


----------



## Springermommy

Got room for 1 more? We moved our date from 2014 to 5/2015. I was originally going to TTC so I'd give birth right when I was done with grad school. Now we will wait til I'm done w school to TTC mainly bc I never sleep. Lol. Looking fwd to getting to know everyone!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Springer!

I've seen you around these boards, welcome :)


----------



## xLeeBeex

And welcome to all the newcomers too :)


----------



## Emiloo

xLeeBeex said:


> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLeeBeex said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!!
> 
> I'm hoping 2015 will be our year. We're going to start saving for a house starting January which is so soon now :haha: which shouldn't take us too long :)
> 
> In 2015 I will be 25 and OH will be 35 so I think they are perfect ages :)
> 
> Would be sooo cool if we were bump buddies!! Not long til 2015 now. My ticker looks amaaazing without a "1 year" in it :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that would be very cool, most of the people I've made friends with on here have already moved over to TTC or have had little ones. I mean, I have been on here a while lol. Since 2010 but admittedly it has flown by!Click to expand...

You never know, you could still be bump buddies with some of them, only they'd be onto their seconds! 

Looking back, time really has flown by but I'm pretty sure there were times when it felt like time was literally going backwards haha. The year will go by sooo quickly though, I can feel it!


----------



## Springermommy

Any other May people floating around? :)


----------



## Emiloo

Helloo all newcomers! I shall reintroduce myself slightly. 

Im 23 and OH is 24. All were really waiting for is to own our house, settle into it and do it up. We are just about to exchange contracts on the house (if our solicitors get their act together!!) and we have bought paint all ready to decorate. So we are waiting til 2015 (hopefully 1/1/2015!) plus OH isn't ready yet. 

Whilst I wait, I WILL lose some weight!


----------



## BumpySomeday

RaspberryK said:


> Sorry ladies think I may have skipped wtt and ttc...
> Good Luck xx

Congratulations Raspberry! :flower:

We are waiting until February 2015!


----------



## lucy_smith

EmilooBet it must be exciting that you are getting closer to getting your own home. How long do you think it will be until you will move in? 

I have just been told that my wage will go up a little once I have passed my training ( currently waiting on results ) and bf came home last week saying he has received a pay rise ! I have now realised that it is possible for me and bf to live off his wage alone ( we wouldn't be able to keep up with everything we do just now ) but that makes me feel more comfortable about our future and baby plans!!


----------



## littlelily

Hi ladies, hope I can join you? We're waiting til March/April 2015 as we're not quite ready yet. Want to have a few more pennies in the bank and DH needs to accrue some leave. No harm in getting prepared early though!

I plan to start taking folic acid and pregnancy vits from Feb 2015. Think we will take the easy going approach for a few cycles, then if it doesn't happen soon, will start using OPKs. 

What are everyone else's plans?


----------



## littlelily

Springermommy said:


> Any other May people floating around? :)

We are hoping to try April/May 2015


----------



## Emiloo

lucy_smith said:


> EmilooBet it must be exciting that you are getting closer to getting your own home. How long do you think it will be until you will move in?
> 
> I have just been told that my wage will go up a little once I have passed my training ( currently waiting on results ) and bf came home last week saying he has received a pay rise ! I have now realised that it is possible for me and bf to live off his wage alone ( we wouldn't be able to keep up with everything we do just now ) but that makes me feel more comfortable about our future and baby plans!!

It is sooo exciting, especially as it's happening sooner than planned! The house is now empty, but still waiting on the solicitors to do their checks and send reports etc. Hopefully next week some time! The waiting is driving me insane!

Good luck on your results, when do you find out? Both OH and I received payrises this year, it helps sooo much. OH will be able to support me and our baby once he's earning more when he does more electrician jobs now he's qualified. :happydance:


----------



## spicyorange

I'm here until Jan 2015 to.I'd been going to go earlier but didn't look like it's going to be the case. We bought a house late last year and want to clear the debts and get house straight before we ttc. Dh started a new job this week so we should have a nice saving by next Jan. We could probably try in Nov/Dec but I don't want to be under 9 weeks at Christmas and be forced to tell everyone. I'm 27 and dh is 35. I think we are both about ready (although dh is in less hurry!). I'd ttc now if it was up to me but the next year will fly by I'm sure (I hope)


----------



## Emiloo

littlelily said:


> Hi ladies, hope I can join you? We're waiting til March/April 2015 as we're not quite ready yet. Want to have a few more pennies in the bank and DH needs to accrue some leave. No harm in getting prepared early though!
> 
> I plan to start taking folic acid and pregnancy vits from Feb 2015. Think we will take the easy going approach for a few cycles, then if it doesn't happen soon, will start using OPKs.
> 
> What are everyone else's plans?

Hey! Gosh, I haven't even thought about that yet. I guess I'd start taking vitamins and folic acid in September? But it all depends on OH. We'll have to have a talk closer to the time to make sure he feels ready for TTC in January. I could see him freaking out if he saw me cracking out the pregnancy vits before discussing it with him hahaha.


----------



## MamaByrd

Folic Acid is great to take as soon as possible! I'm taking it now & it's great for other things too.


----------



## Springermommy

I'm already off of the NR, so that's something that we won't need to worry about. I'll probably take folic acid and prenatals at the beginning of 2015 or somewhere around there. Would like to develop some healthier eating and exercise habits along the way, too.


----------



## Bringon2015

Hi ladies, I hope I can join you! I am also going to start to try for my 1st baby in March/April 2015. 2014 we will be getting our money together and saving to buy a house. Look forward to speaking to you all xx


----------



## jrwifey18

Hoping to start ntnp by decembeer 2015 hopefully our lives will be a bit more settled ill have my degree oh will be working a better job


----------



## Springermommy

Welcome ladies! Jr, I'm also waiting til im done w school. I feel your pain!


----------



## sequeena

2015 is our unofficial TTC date - we don't know if it will actually happen. Hope no-one minds me posting here :flower:


----------



## jrwifey18

Springermommy it's all a waiting game sometimes I just want to say forget school I want a baby lol but I'm determined to finish by next summer fingers crossed I'll have a bun in the oven that fall


----------



## lucy_smith

Bf is now considering pushing back when we build the house, his excuse is that it means we have more time to plan it and look for the best prices on everything etc. :( hoping it doesn't come to that though because that will push our ttc back too :(


----------



## geordiemoo

Room for 1 more. Im wtt til Jan 2015, would have been earlier but we are finally getting our acts together and paying off debts we've accrued over the past few years. It took us 3 years to fall pg with dd so we are just going to see how things go. For those worrying about due dates round christmas/school years don't worry, you have no idea how long it ttc will take and no matter what you will be thrilled when it happens. Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi ladies! :wave:

OH and I are more likely WTT until May/June of 2016, but may end up trying for baby #2 in May/June 2015 depending on how our finances go. Either way we are definitely not trying this year because if I can help it I would at least like to have DS potty trained by the time #2 is born and I really don't want to have 2 under 2.

Anyway, it's nice to meet you all! I look forward to waiting with you. :D


----------



## JenNeil

hi girlies. We are waiting til then as we have to save and DP having vasectomy reversal probably next year just praying op is a sucess. If he had not had the V done then we would probably def be trying next year, its bugging me that we cant say a time as we dont even know when hes going to be having the op yet :( :( 
anyway im hoping to make new friends in the process especially any of you wtt or whose hubbys/dp have had a reversal done.

J xxx


----------



## Mooshoo

Hi ladies hope there is room for a newbie!

We are waiting until summer 2015 as we are saving to buy a house and hopefully be settled in then TTC hopefully everything goes to plan that is. What are the chances eh!


----------



## JenNeil

Good luck mooshoo and to you all xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

And good luck to all of you! What are everyone's pre-pregnancy goals or things that you'd like to see or do before you get pregnant again?


----------



## JenNeil

KalonKiki said:


> And good luck to all of you! What are everyone's pre-pregnancy goals or things that you'd like to see or do before you get pregnant again?

Me and OH are just having OUR time and doing things together, hoping to do travelling this year camping and going to various sites around the UK, when we have childfree weekends (when my boys go to their dads and his ex has his kids) and we are also going to take the children too other weekends, we are going to enjoy the time together and do/see what we can, then when our baby comes along hopefully they can just come with us hehe :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## geordiemoo

KalonKiki said:


> And good luck to all of you! What are everyone's pre-pregnancy goals or things that you'd like to see or do before you get pregnant again?

Im hoping to lose more weight to get my bmi below 35, and to pay off all my catalogues so I can work less days when the new baby comes.


----------



## KalonKiki

JenNeil: Aww, that's sweet. I grew up in a family sort of like yours (my mom had three of us from previous marriages and my step-dad had two from his previous marriage) and my mom and step-dad had two more children together. I can understand wanting to have a child together with your new husband, and those child-free weekends with your OH to have romantic time together are a big plus of second marriages. ;)

Geordiemoo: I'd like to work out and lose some weight before my next one too. It'll be nice to have my body back for a while before the next one. Finances are also a big one for us. I'd really like to be able to take as much time off work for my next baby as I have been able to for DS, but we'll have to have quite a bit saved for that.


----------



## Platinumvague

It would be good for me to lose some weight before next year.im getting extreme baby fever..i need to hold out though. :(


----------



## Mooshoo

The thought of waiting is driving me mad. I know it's best and the "proper" way but god I do hope we slip up :haha:


----------



## Platinumvague

Mooshoo said:


> The thought of waiting is driving me mad. I know it's best and the "proper" way but god I do hope we slip up :haha:

In a way I hope we have an accident but then again I just had a baby in November so I really do need to wait so my body can heal


----------



## Girly922

We may be waiting a bit longer now, hoping to start our loft conversion before baby #2 comes along.


----------



## SoBroody91

Platinumvague said:


> Mooshoo said:
> 
> 
> The thought of waiting is driving me mad. I know it's best and the "proper" way but god I do hope we slip up :haha:
> 
> In a way I hope we have an accident but then again I just had a baby in November so I really do need to wait so my body can healClick to expand...

I secretly hope that the pill with fail me haha, I've been on it 7 years and so far so good though!!


----------



## KalonKiki

DS was a happy accident, so I have no desire for another slip up to happen! :haha:

In all seriousness though I really want to actually try and plan for our next baby. One happy accident is enough for me. :blush:

And I knew I recognized you from the October Pumpkins thread, Girly! It's good to see you again and I'm happy to know that your yellow bump turned pink! :hugs:
Hopefully we'll be bump buddies again in 2015. :winkwink:


----------



## Girly922

KalonKiki said:


> DS was a happy accident, so I have no desire for another slip up to happen! :haha:
> 
> In all seriousness though I really want to actually try and plan for our next baby. One happy accident is enough for me. :blush:
> 
> And I knew I recognized you from the October Pumpkins thread, Girly! It's good to see you again and I'm happy to know that your yellow bump turned pink! :hugs:
> Hopefully we'll be bump buddies again in 2015. :winkwink:

DD was planned but we had a slip up 2 months before which resulted in an early m/c. Made us realise we were ready otherwise we may still have been pushing back ttc for one reason or another. Think I'd panic if we had a slip up now though!! 

Thanks Kalon! I think she surprised just about everyone by being a girl, almost everyone we knew was convinced I was having a boy! :haha:
We very well may be, I hope we are :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Around what month are you hoping to start trying? We're thinking May or June.


----------



## Girly922

We said around spring, we haven't actually set a date as yet. But that may be pushed back to the end of the year depending on building work.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, we have about a month window where we'd like to start trying, but we still aren't sure if it would be next year or the year after yet. Right now I'm kind of leaning toward next year, but my desire to be more prepared for baby #2 than we were for DS outweighs my broodiness. :haha:


----------



## Springermommy

We're trying to May! (Maybe a couple months earlier if I can talk DH into it...) But I'm going to say May, so that way I won't be disappointed if he doesn't want to earlier! 
I. Can't. Wait. :D Been ready for quite awhile...


----------



## RaspberryK

BumpySomeday said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies think I may have skipped wtt and ttc...
> Good Luck xx
> 
> Congratulations Raspberry! :flower:
> 
> We are waiting until February 2015!Click to expand...

Awwww Thanks, so happy, and nervous. Had my first scan today - private- heard the heart beat too xx


----------



## MommyPrice

Congratulations Raspberry! 

Wow - this group got a lot more active!! I posted on here a few months ago, but just to reintroduce myself quickly...

DS#1 is 2 years and 3 months old, and I just had DS#2 two weeks ago. It's crazy, but I'm already having baby fever again! I don't want the kids to be any closer than 2 years apart, so I'll be WTT until next May/June/July 2015. I'll be going on Clomid due to PCOS so I hope it works as fast as it did this past time!

We're waiting for child spacing purposes, plus DH will be just graduating from University when we start trying. I cannot wait!! I've already been planning on how to announce to the family, haha. This next year better go by quickly!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats, Raspberry! :hugs:
I also had a September surprise last year when I was originally WTT for this year, so I was in the exact same situation as you last year. :haha: He's the love of my life. <3
I wish you the best of luck and a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks girls, dh has a year long contract on good money that should pay back our debts hopefully by the time baby is here. If we need more space I think we will rent out this house and rent one for ourselves in a cheaper area as we won't have chance to renovate and sell any time soon. 
We don't need much for the baby as we have most things left from ds so I think it'll work out just fine xx


----------



## Mooshoo

Congrats raspberry x


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm freaking out a bit already!

I know that realistically it's going to be another year and nearly 4 months before we will possibly start trying, but it feels so close that I'm afraid we won't have all of the things done that we were hoping for and that we'll have to push back another year! It also feels like DS will still be too young and that I won't be ready even though he'll be a year and 8 months old at that point and definitely be a walking, talking toddler and he would be well over 2 years old by the time that I gave birth to baby #2. :wacko:

Am I the only one that feels this way? Am I driving myself crazy over nothing? :shrug:


----------



## MommyPrice

You're definitely not the only one! When we decided that we wanted another baby, we had no idea on how to time it perfectly. From watching other lil' kids, we decided that at 2 years apart, our older son would be independent enough that I could care for another baby and be talking in simple sentences. Well...

He definitely is independent enough, but boy were we wrong on the talking! He tries to talk all the time, but it all comes out in gibberish which leads to him getting frustrated when we don't know what he's talking about (which of course leads to temper tantrums!). But each child is different, so I'm hoping DS2 will be talking by age 2 when the time the next baby comes. It's hard to predict what they'll be like, so you have to tell yourself that it'll all work out in the end anyhow :)


----------



## lucy_smith

Bf is now definately ready to ttc for a baby once put house is all organised! So excited ! He even asked me what I wanted to call them :) surely that's a good sign? 
So I'm hoping to be ready to ttc end of next summer maybe ? I may be able to be ready sooner than that but that gives me a couple of months incase problems come up!


----------



## MommyPrice

Yay! I'd take that as a good sign :) I'm a baby name fanatic - mind sharing what names you guys are thinking of? A lot of people wait until the baby is born to see what they look like - I couldn't ever do that. By the time I get pregnant, I have to have a boy/girl name picked out so I can bond with them (easier) when I find out the gender!


----------



## lucy_smith

He mentioned naming the boy after either himself or his dad. But he isn't sure about a girl. I haven't really given names much thought tbh, I hear names and think oh I like that name but that's about it. What names have you been thinking of ?


----------



## MommyPrice

My husband and I have very different tastes in names (I like old fashioned names like Charles, whereas he likes new names like Psymon). So... if we can agree on a name, then that's what we go with! DS1 is named John Malik Damian, and DS2 is Mason Everett James. 

As for names for our next lil' one, we have agreed on Scott ____ Vaughan (not sure what the first middle name will be), but we're so stuck on a girl name - and that's what we're hoping for! I guess it's because we know that if it's a girl, then we're done having kids, so we only get to choose 3 names. There are so many that we like.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your BF being just as broody, Lucy! :thumbup:
And yes, it is a good sign. :winkwink:

The girl name that we have picked out is Annabelle Leigh. We don't have an exact boy name picked out but so far Damian is at the top of my list. :cloud9:

And I agree, MommyPrice! I can't wait until the birth (or in the case even the pregnancy :haha:) to come up with the name I want. I can always change my mind if I decide I don't like it later in pregnancy or after I give birth, but I like having a name picked out. It was really nice being able to call my DS by his name after I found out that he was a boy.


----------



## Fliss

We want to wait til Nathan is three to try again just in case we're lucky enough to fall first month trying. That's May next year - but I'm starting to get broody again sigh. 

But we CANNOT afford two children in full time child care so I have to wait :-(


----------



## lucy_smith

Omg, can't wait until its time to ttc! It's getting me all excited !! :) I can't help looking up names since you have all mentioned it! I struggle picking a name for our dog let alone a person!!!
Really want to just bring it up with bf all the time but trying my hardest not too and I think I'm doing quite well so far :) 
How's everyone's wait going??


----------



## KalonKiki

My wait is going very pleasantly actually, thanks for asking! :D

It's hard not to mention it all the time when you really want a baby. Hang in there though, it'll be our time soon. :hugs:

That stinks that you can't afford two in full time childcare right now, Fliss. Fortunately the job I'll be having soon is flexible enough that I can work from home if need be.


----------



## lucy_smith

I've been thinking about what I want to do for work, I've been considering doing beauty, training in nails tans and brows, but I don't think I will be entitled to maternity leave if I'm self employed part time. So I'm considering doing the courses this year whilst building th house and then I can practice and possibly do it part time then after I ( hopefully ) fall pregnant / maternity leave I will start doing that part time. Does it sound ridiculous? I have a Bedroom down stairs which I can turn into my home beauty space


----------



## Fliss

There's a chance that DH next job could be abroad so I'm sticking where I am for now - I might hate it but the maternity benefits are pretty damn good.


----------



## Girly922

I'm not looking forward to figuring out childcare. I can't do anything to sort it yet as I don't know what hours I'll be going back to. I'd prefer not to have to go back to the same place but because of the good maternity benefits I get I have to go back for at least 3 months, or have to pay my whole maternity pay back. Ouch!! So I'll be going back for those 3 months and then job hunting. 

I'll have been back at work 6 months by the time we've agreed to start ttc #2 so we'll know if we can afford 2 in childcare. I'm hoping I can find a job doing weekends and 1 day a week or something so I don't have to worry as much about that.


----------



## lucy_smith

I would hate to try and sort out childcare. When I have mine I will be leaving my job. I absolutely hate it, but agree with others about staying for maternity leave as the company I work for are very flexible with maternity. 
I'm hoping I will be able to leave work until our children start nursery/ school but I doubt we will be able to afford it. So I may need to do a few night shifts somewhere to get some cash in.


----------



## KalonKiki

Even if I hadn't quit my last job after getting pregnant (I wouldn't have received maternity leave or benefits anyway), that branch of the company went out of business a month after I quit so I would have lost my job anyway. I'm glad I didn't work while pregnant and I'm glad I stay at home still for now, but I do want us to have an extra income soon.


----------



## Fliss

So so broody and miserable today.


----------



## lucy_smith

I know the feeling! Was at my parents and whilst discussing the house and bedrooms mum kept bringing up children and our kids... Wish she wouldn't sometimes :/ I want them now !


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly right now I'm more excited about getting to a point where we would be ready to start trying for another baby than I am about actually having another baby. :dohh:
DS is still pretty young yet though, I'm sure that I'll become a lot more broody when he hits about a year old and/or starts walking and talking. :haha:


----------



## Fliss

Oh yes I have only recently started getting broody again - firstly becase Nathan is just so good that I know we won't be as lucky with #2.

Secondly my GOD do I remember labour.

Thirdly, he was 5 weeks early and I had lots of BP and PE issues so my next pregnancy is going to be much more monitored than your average second.

Fourthly, up until a month or so ago #2 was definitely our last baby as far as DH was concerned, so I wasn't in a rush to 'finish'...


----------



## Fliss

Nathan points to my tummy again...

N: "baby, baby"

Me: "Nathan do you WANT a baby?"

N: "yeah yeah"

Me: *repeated headdesking*


----------



## KalonKiki

I totally understand you there. DS is a wonderfully easy baby and like you I'm quite convinced we won't be as lucky the second time around and then we'll have a toddler to take care of too.

My pregnancy was terrible, I felt so uncomfortable for the whole thing, had really bad MS until 21 weeks, and just all round disliked the experience more than I liked it. I'm hoping that my next pregnancy will be easier. I was also diagnosed with pre-e during labor but honestly I think it was just high blood pressure brought on from the stress of labor since that was the only symptom I had. So I'm not in a rush to become pregnant again for just in case my next pregnancy and labor go exactly the same.

I'm also not in a hurry to "finish". Right now DF is saying 3 max and it makes me sad enough to think that I'm already 1/3 of the way done having children and will probably only get to be pregnant again two more times. As it stands I feel like I got cheated out of my pregnancy time since DS was born at 38 weeks so I didn't even get to make it to my due date. I'm really hoping that I at least make it to my due date next time.


----------



## Fliss

So I have my laparoscopy surgery date through.

Monday 17th March. That's bloody close!

Also inconvenient as far as my office is concerned but they can damn well whistle.

I'm not sure what I want them to find tbh.


----------



## lucy_smith

I had a laparoscopy done so if you want any questions answered just ask :)


----------



## Fliss

Thanks - did you have to spend a lot of time off work? I might have diathermy at the same time which will affect recuperation time I suspect...


----------



## lucy_smith

I had a little diathermy.i had my laparoscopy on the Thursday and I went home the Thursday night and then I was off work until Monday. But if I was suppose to be in work on Saturday/ Sunday I could have worked. I has actually no in much/ any pain. I was more tired more than anything.


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't really know anything about either procedure, but I really hope that all goes well for you and that the results are good! :hugs:

DF asked me today when I want to start trying for baby #2 (like a legitimate date instead of just an estimate) and told me that he was really excited to start trying and he really wants to work on getting our finances in order now so that we'll be ready for sure when next year rolls around. Basically he is so excited that HE is the one worried about not being able ready to try when we're hoping for. I was totally surprised and not expecting him to say those things, this is the first time he's ever started a serious future baby conversation! :blush: :cloud9:


----------



## teacup22

Please can I join? 
We're waiting till around Feb/march 2015 so hopefully we will have a 2 yearish age gap.
We planned it like this last time but had 2 miscarriages so ended up with a 3 year age gap :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome! :wave: :flower:

That's why I'd rather start trying next year rather than 2016. I've never had a miscarriage, but that doesn't mean that I never will have one and I don't want to be outside of the age gap that we were hoping for simply because we didn't plan in advance for just in case we experienced a loss (or more).


----------



## teacup22

I have total baby fever now! 
didn't feel like this after DS at all... It's weird!
We would probably go on to have 5 if hubby let me but. He's 40 next year and diner want to have babies too late in life :(
Otherwise id probably go for a 5/6 year gap.


----------



## Springermommy

Popping in! It's been a little bit. Busy again with grad school. It's March which means 14 mos to go! Time has been flying... Hope it continues to! Baby fever seems to increase as the days go by...


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey! How's grad school been going? What are you going for? :D

I was unbearably broody before DS, but this time I've actually been feeling pretty patient most of the time and I'm okay with the wait. Even if we reached our financial goals this year, I'd still want to wait until next year to start trying.


----------



## Fliss

I'd try tomorrow if I could - at least if I listened to my ovaries - but my head is still screaming 'nooooooo don't you REMEMBER it all'????


----------



## KalonKiki

It's understandable to be afraid due to a prior difficult pregnancy/birth. Honestly the only thing that gives me the courage to try again is telling myself that not every pregnancy and birth is the same and even if it is I survived it last time, it was worth it, and I can do it again if necessary.


----------



## Fliss

Actually I had a really easy time - well up until the third trimester.

I had serious BP issues, then Nathan arrived early (thank god such a good weight, even if the knowledge of how big he *would* have been had he gone to term makes my legs cross and eyes water!) but then I got pre-eclampsia *after* I had him, he was jaundiced, my milk never came in properly, it was three weeks of agonising and mix-feeding before I gave up bf completely and switched the ff.

I don't regret the decision, but I regret that it was necessary. Every bug he catches I ask myself 'would he have caught this if I had bf/was still bf'.

If I can't bf again I'll agonise. If I CAN bf next time I'm almost certainly going to wonder why it didn't work the first time and whether I should have tried hard 'not to let him down'.

I worry about work trying to force me to take Mat Leave from 35 weeks because of N's early arrival. I worry about loving a second one. I worry about time and money.

And labour itself was no picnic - and I had it *easy* compared to so many, certainly compared to my sister who had her little boy 8 weeks later.

It's just all a jumble in my head but I do still wish we were TTC right now... especially as my boss told me he'll be taking paternity leave in Aug/Sept this year and his daughter is two months _*younger*_ than Nathan....


----------



## spicyorange

The time from now until ttc is the same time it takes to cook a baby.. 9months and counting. Wow that actually a scary thought, can't believe it's already March, 2015 well be here in no time


----------



## LuluSS

Hello can I join? I am WTT until early/mid 2015! Now I just need to get DH 100% on board :haha:

I am WTT due to financial reasons (want to make sure we can afford it), and the fact that I could not handle two kids so young at once. DS is and always has been pretty high maintenance. He still wakes up at night anywhere from 2-10+ times a night! He also sleeps in our bed and is dependent on the boob to get to sleep every time. So yeah, I would like to kick all of those habits before having a new one! I figure if I start trying in 2015, by the time the new one is born, DS will be about 3. So I think that is perfect.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome, Lulu! :wave: :flower:

We're waiting until mid 2015 for the same reasons. If we start trying next year DS will be over 2 by the time that #2 is born in 2016 and will be turning 3 that year well before #2 even hits 1.


----------



## LuluSS

KalonKiki said:


> Hello and welcome, Lulu! :wave: :flower:
> 
> We're waiting until mid 2015 for the same reasons. If we start trying next year DS will be over 2 by the time that #2 is born in 2016 and will be turning 3 that year well before #2 even hits 1.

Oh 2 1/2 years apart is good too. Honestly, I would TTC now because I always wanted two kids relatively close in age. But there is just no way that we could afford two in daycare right now. Oh well, 3 years apart will have to do! 

Does anyone else work and have their other kids in daycare? I am just wondering how people afford 2+ in daycare! I was calculating it, and DS1 daycare cost will go down this year when he turns two (in December), and that will save us about $200-275/month. So I need to come up with another $700/month in order to have another! I am looking for a new job! LOL


----------



## KalonKiki

I honestly don't know how people afford more than one in daycare either. When I go back to working I plan to hire a sitter as it's quite cheaper than daycare.


----------



## Iveneverseen

We are waiting till at least end of 2015 possibly early 2016.
Reasons for waiting are we need a bigger house, so hoping to move later in year/start of next year when we can afford to.

and my youngest is only 21months so still a baby, want to wait till hes bit older.


----------



## LuluSS

Is it? Not here. I pay $975/month for daycare. That is the rate for 6 weeks-2 years. Then is goes down to $760/month. He is there from about 7:30-5:00, so 9 1/2 hours each day. Here, a babysitter is about $10/hour. So we would be paying A LOT more for a babysitter.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, here a babysitter is about $5 an hour on average. I'm not sure what the daycare rates are around here but I'm sure they're about as pricey as everywhere else.


----------



## LuluSS

Oh wow that is cheap! Nice. I wish daycare was more affordable. My mom works from home and was supposed to babysit DS1 for the first six months of his life. after two days though, he proved to be high maintenance so she couldn't do it. DH's mom is retired though so I might ask her if maybe she could watch the new baby (whenever I have it) for like two days a week so it would be more affordable.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, it's hard when you're family can't really help you out by watching the kiddos now and then. My family all lives 3 and a half and 5 and a half hours away, so they can't watch DS for us at all (they would love to if we lived closer though) and DF's parents live an hour and a half away. DF's sister lives here in town a few blocks from us but she always makes excuses not to babysit on the rare occasions that we ask, even though we offer to pay her for it.


----------



## LuluSS

Oh wow that sucks. Our family is close. My MIL is 10 minutes away in the same city. My mom is 30 minutes away, and my sister is 10 minutes away. So we have 3 babysitters if we want to go out on a date or something. That sucks that your SIL always makes excuses :(


----------



## Fliss

My mother just isn't reliable - however she's now pretty much free childcare for my sister's little boy (two months younger than N) and she's helping them save for a deposit for a house.

It pisses me off but nothing I can do about it except not rely on them for anything and just hope H is grateful to mom for saving her £800+ pcm.


----------



## LuluSS

Fliss said:


> My mother just isn't reliable - however she's now pretty much free childcare for my sister's little boy (two months younger than N) and she's helping them save for a deposit for a house.
> 
> It pisses me off but nothing I can do about it except not rely on them for anything and just hope H is grateful to mom for saving her £800+ pcm.

That is so sad :(

I have a stepson who my MIL favors over my son. It is so sad when gandparents favor one grandchild over the other. I just don't get it :(


----------



## KalonKiki

I totally agree with Lulu. My parents have always favored siblings over me and fortunately right now I'm the only one that has a child and probably will be the only one with children for a while (my brother closest to me in age is in the military and single so I don't see him having children anytime soon and the next children after that are in high school, grade school, or still not even in kindergarten yet). I have three older step-sisters on my father's side with children but they all live far away from my father and step-mother as well and are very independent and much older than I am and they are done having children and the youngest child between them is 6 or 7 years old I believe.


----------



## MissN8

well March is here already so not going to be too long til summer then only half a year to go, its great to know this time next year could already be preggers!! I am taking folic acid, anyone else? is anyone else on the pill and if so when are you going to stop taking it to try?


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, well I still have a bit to go until my 1 year mark. June next year is looking a lot more likely than May next year for me. DF wants to get married either very late May or early June and I don't want to take a chance of being pregnant during my wedding/honeymoon or worse having a :bfn: make me sad on my big day. 

Right now I'm not taking the pill, nor do I plan to. I don't react well to hormonal birth control, so right now we're using condoms and I plan to get a fertility monitor before we start TTC. When we start trying I will only be taking folic acid instead of a full on prenatal until I get pregnant as we'll be swaying for :pink:.


----------



## fxmummyduck

He he, yes I was pregnant on my wedding day, around 6 or 7 weeks I think! I had terrible sickness too, morning and late afternoon evening...luckily I was able to use the excuse that I was nervous on the morning of the wedding so didnt give anything away. Sickness on honeymoon however was just truly awful and I kept having to go for a sleep in the afternoon, and forget any romantic evening meals, I had to run out of a restaurant to throw up. Not good! But still worth it


----------



## LuluSS

KalonKiki said:


> Haha, well I still have a bit to go until my 1 year mark. June next year is looking a lot more likely than May next year for me. DF wants to get married either very late May or early June and I don't want to take a chance of being pregnant during my wedding/honeymoon or worse having a :bfn: make me sad on my big day.
> 
> Right now I'm not taking the pill, nor do I plan to. I don't react well to hormonal birth control, so right now we're using condoms and I plan to get a fertility monitor before we start TTC. When we start trying I will only be taking folic acid instead of a full on prenatal until I get pregnant as we'll be swaying for :pink:.

So they say if you only take folic acid than you have more chances at a girl??? I will be swaying for team pink as well!


----------



## Girly922

This past week or so I've been really missing being pregnant. I've got so many friends who are currently pregnant and having scans, and I miss it. 

I've got the mini pill but haven't started it yet. Undecided whether to bother or just use condoms until #2 to be honest. 

Kalon, I hadn't heard that about prenatals vs folic acid. Do you know what it is that makes the difference? I'm assuming prenatals somehow make the environment more suitable to boy spermies? I took prenatals while ttc last time but only up until about 6 weeks pregnant, then I couldn't stomach them so just went on to folic acid. 

We won't be trying to gender sway next time. We'd both love a boy, but we'd love another girl too. I think if we have another girl next time, we'd attempt to gender sway when we come to ttc #3 to get a boy as that will be our last baby. Weird to think we're already 1/3 done.


----------



## LuluSS

I don't take birth control. I never have in my life. Me and DH use the "pull out method" as our birth control. It has always worked for us (been together almost 9 years), so we just stick with it. Not saying it would work for anyone else, but it does for us.


----------



## MissN8

I want to come off bcp but oh is scared it will happen straight away so to keep him happy staying on it until end of the year :( I hate it. we want to sway for a girl too going to just stick to folic acid me thinks.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm not sure, but I've been in a gender swaying thread and everyone has recommended just sticking to folic acid and no prenatals until pregnant. :shrug:

I won't be too down if we end up with another boy next time, but we want to try our best for a girl since we only have two more shots at it. It really is weird to think that we're 1/3 of the way done, isn't it Girly?


----------



## Girly922

Oh right, to be honest I haven't looked into gender swaying at all. All I've read is about no DTD until ovulation if swaying for a boy as girl spermies live longer. 

Are you guys definitely set on 3 kids too then? MIL reckons we'll have more than that as we've got the space but I've said not. I really don't like that thought Kalon, it's quite a sad thought that we will only get to do this 2 more times. But I'm hoping, I will feel 'done' after #3. Like our family is complete.


----------



## LuluSS

I wouldn't be dissapointed if I got another boy either. I would LOVE to have a daughter. But if it were a boy then I would be happy knowing that DS would have a little brother :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Same here, it makes me sad that I'll only get to be pregnant and have a little baby two more times. I'd love to have more babies but I'm really pushing it with 3 as far as DF is concerned. I'm also really hoping that I'll feel "done" and like my family is complete after #3. I would really love to have another boy and a girl as I love having a sweet little man and would love to give him a little brother to play with, but I'd also love a little girl so that I can put her in adorable dresses and style her hair and DF really wants a daddy's little princess.


----------



## Springermommy

KalonKiki said:


> Hey! How's grad school been going? What are you going for? :D
> 
> I was unbearably broody before DS, but this time I've actually been feeling pretty patient most of the time and I'm okay with the wait. Even if we reached our financial goals this year, I'd still want to wait until next year to start trying.

Grad school is going great! Maintaining straight As. I'm pursuing my Masters in Social Work. :) I want to initially be a clinician or therapist and eventually work in some sort of administration position.


----------



## Springermommy

DH and I are probably nuts, but we would love to have twins, a boy and a girl! He is basically the last male in his family, so the last to carry on the family name, so he would really like a boy. We have 3 nephews already, so I would really like a girl. We'll see! Lol


BTW, anyone else looking at May for TTC?????


----------



## LuluSS

I am thinking I might start around May. The only way it would be sooner is if I get a new job or not. DH said if I get a job making $15K more a year than we can start TTC now lol. But I would still want to wait until next year. The last thing I would want it TWO children who don't sleep at night. DS is such a horrible sleeper :(


----------



## annie23

I'm Feb 2014 :) 

Wedding first and then want Christmas out of the way, would love a sept - Nov 30th due date if nature allows.


----------



## KalonKiki

June for us. We were considering May, but June seems more likely.

And that's great springermommy! :D

DS is a great sleeper most of the time and I just know that my next one will never sleep. :haha:

I have a September baby, Annie. Fall babies are pretty awesome. I have an October birthday and have always loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## Fliss

Current plan for us is May 2015 as that's the month Nathan turns 3 - I'm angling for at least STARTING trying that month - seeing if I can negotiate for April. Sort of want to avoid March as I'd like to not have a Christmas baby, but hell if it happened it happens.


----------



## LuluSS

I have a Christmas baby. Well, he was two weeks old on his first Christmas. I LOVE having a Christmas baby. It is such a happy time and holiday so it is nice that my son gets to enjoy it around his birthday too :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad that having a holiday birthday is a happier time for you than it seems to be for most of the people I know, Lulu, haha. Everyone I know with a holiday birthday hates it because they feel like the holiday season always outshines their birthday and that their parents always used it as an excuse to get them less presents. It's nice to finally see someone with a positive experience in holiday birthdays. :D

Speaking of birthdays I'm really excited for DS's first birthday! This month he'll be half-way there. :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

My birthday is exactly 2 weeks after Christmas, when I was little I always used to wish I had a summer birthday as it would be too cold in January to have a party in the garden with a bouncy castle etc. Now I find that everyone seems to be skint from Christmas so can't afford to go for my birthday meal out. 

DD's birthday is 3 days before Halloween and I love Halloween! I can't wait for all her birthday parties in the future!!


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah luckily we live in Southern California so it is almost never very cold here hahaha. What is nice about having his birthday near Christmas too is that a lot of family comes to town during that time so more people to celebrate his bday with! 

What are you going to do for his first birthday Kalon? For my DS, we had a pretty big football themed party. It was fun :)


----------



## KalonKiki

My birthday is 2 days before your DD's, Girly! :haha:
I was amazed that I didn't end up sharing a birthday with any of the Pumpkins from our pregnancy group, at least as far as I know.

I'm not really sure what we'll do to be honest. We'll probably just have a small party at home with a cake and close friends. :cloud9:


----------



## Fliss

So I've had my operation. Endometriosis is confirmed moderate to severe.

Apparently I'm "lucky" to have conceived Nathan.

Bit of a blow that.

MRI next Friday at 10:45...


----------



## LuluSS

Sorry about the endometriosis :( 

The doctor's think I have it as well along with PCOS. Though of course you can't officially diagnose endo unless through lap surgery, like you.


----------



## RaspberryK

Unfortunately I'm back in wtt and looks likely we are going to wait til 2015 again :cry:
Xx


----------



## LuluSS

:( so sorry


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry about the endometriosis, that really sucks. ):
I hope that your MRI goes well. :hugs:

I'm sorry again for your loss RaspberryK. We're all here for you though. :hugs:


----------



## Fliss

Sorry for your loss RasberryK :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

Can I join you all please? I already have 21 month old and 13 day old boys, but I'd like one more and I think my husband is coming round to the idea. My husband says that if we have another, he wants to keep them all close in age, so we'd probably be trying anytime from march next year.


----------



## Fliss

Hey hi welcome :hugs:

13 day old boys plural? Twins? Congrats mama


----------



## Ganton

Ooh no, Fliss. I've got 2 boys, 1 is 21 months and the other is just 13 days old. I know I'm crazy to be thinking about another already!


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome! If you can do it, then have them close in age! Me and DH wanted our two close in age, but we just can't financially. They will still be close in age but more like 3-4 years apart instead of 2 like we wanted.

So last night me and DH were talking and he said he definitely does not want 3 kids (with me, he has a son from a previous marriage). I don't know why he came up with that because I have never wanted 3 kids. I think he knows I really want a girl and if our next is a boy he wants to make it clear that we won't be trying again lol. But I am happy that he is finally coming around and it almost seems like he is definitely on board for another!


----------



## Emiloo

Fliss said:


> So I've had my operation. Endometriosis is confirmed moderate to severe.
> 
> Apparently I'm "lucky" to have conceived Nathan.
> 
> Bit of a blow that.
> 
> MRI next Friday at 10:45...

I was diagnosed with it last October, it had gone all the way up to my bladder, nearly blocking it! They haven't really given me any support since the op though, so a bit nervous for when it's time to TTC!


----------



## Fliss

Ok I admit it. I'm struggling with this. I'm utterly devastated and I know as yet I don't even have formal reason to be. But the what ifs are driving me insane.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hello we have decided to ttc next sept 2015


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks girls! I'm feeling fine except for not being able to ttc because I really had got around to the idea of this age gap etc. 
Xx


----------



## MommyPrice

Sorry Raspberry to hear of your loss :( 

We're still hoping to start trying starting at the very end of May/early June of next year though we have a possibility of being delayed a year :growlmad: 

My husband has decided to switch majors, but if it doesn't work out we'll have to wait until 2016. The age gap between the kids would still be okay, but I had my heart set on a 2 year age gap (like with my first two) plus it'd give me more time to have one more baby if this one isn't a girl.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry for crashing in on the conversation... but me and hubby had a proper talk last night about when ttc #2 and we are completely on the same page! Huge relief, yay! Happy dance!

So looks like the earliest we would try is june 2015!

Also, he hasn't said no to a third, just a 'well let's see how we feel'

Yay, feeling happy to have a date!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Fliss, sorry to hear the diagnosis I hope you get some more answers and support.


----------



## Fliss

Now TTC is ALL I CAN THINK ABOUT.

We can in no way afford another baby right now nor fit another baby into our lives but does my body listen????


----------



## darkriver

I am waiting to try until March'15 because of our recent loss. I am also hoping to set up a business.


----------



## Girly922

Argh! I'm so broody today!! I miss being being pregnant and having a newborn. Rose tinted glasses or what?! :haha: 

Hope you all are having a good day today. 

Welcome darkriver, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Fliss

Well that's an embuggarance. The MRI has either been delayed or I was given a wrong date in the hospital.

Not til 24/04/14 now.

Ah well at least I didn't miss it....


----------



## LuluSS

I am the same way Fliss. I want to TTC #2 so bad but there is no way we could afford it right now! AH I need to find a new job that pays more!!!


----------



## MissN8

hate this waiting so hard at mo


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

I'm sorry that your MRI was delayed Fliss. ):

I'm sorry about your loss darkriver. I hope that your business takes off! :hugs:

I've been especially broody this month. Probably because DS is turning 6 months old on Sunday and therefore is halfway towards becoming a toddler. The realization that soon I will no long have a baby and instead a walking and talking toddler has really sunk in hard lately. It doesn't help that we have to schedule his surgery soon, which I'm a nervous wreck about. He has a pretty severe case of chordee, so unfortunately it's not an unnecessary surgery and it can't be avoided. :cry:

For those that plan to gender sway, I'd like to disprove a theory. They say that conceiving during a New Moon phase will sway for pink because of the negative ions in the air that cause your eggies to be more open to X spermies. I would just like to say that this theory is completely and totally false seeing as my DS was conceived during a New Moon phase. :haha:


----------



## Platinumvague

Hi,I haven't been on for awhile.I'm going baby crazy.It's hitting me hard since my sil is trying again.My husband said maybe(thats a big maybe)that we can try when our youngest is one in November.I hate this wait :(.Both my kids are keeping me busy but I have an urge to have a big family.Our oldest DD will be 2 May 31st so planning her birthday is giving me something else to thonk about but not enough to distract me from baby thoughts.


----------



## RaspberryK

darkriver said:


> I am waiting to try until March'15 because of our recent loss. I am also hoping to set up a business.

:hugs:
Xx


----------



## Fliss

Oh Platinumvague your DD is one day younger than my son :D


----------



## Platinumvague

Fliss said:


> Oh Platinumvague your DD is one day younger than my son :D

Aww cute :flower:.what kind of things is he into right now?


----------



## miramuffin

Hello! My name is Miranda and I've been with my SO for 3 years and married for 2. We're WTT in January 2015. It feels so far away and I'm driving myself mad with looking at the baby clothes and baby stores. It feels incredibly far away, however, I cut a deal with my husband that if I could lose about 60-80lbs before then, we can start earlier. :)


----------



## Cadams12

Hi guys! I'm WTT in January, I was pregnant last summer and ended up losing it in September. I'm using the time to get myself healthier, and to make it to my last semester in school before we start trying. I am hoping it goes quickly!


----------



## Fliss

Platinumvague said:


> Fliss said:
> 
> 
> Oh Platinumvague your DD is one day younger than my son :D
> 
> Aww cute :flower:.what kind of things is he into right now?Click to expand...


Sarah and Duck (a UK tv programme) dinosaurs and the "home corner" at nursery bless him - how about your little lady?


----------



## Platinumvague

Fliss said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fliss said:
> 
> 
> Oh Platinumvague your DD is one day younger than my son :D
> 
> Aww cute :flower:.what kind of things is he into right now?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah and Duck (a UK tv programme) dinosaurs and the "home corner" at nursery bless him - how about your little lady?Click to expand...


I have a wild child..lol.she enjoys jumping on her bed,off the couch,anything she can find.she watches yo gabba gabba all day and tries to play with her little sister.she also enjoys baby dolls and her kitchen.


----------



## Platinumvague

Cadams12 said:


> Hi guys! I'm WTT in January, I was pregnant last summer and ended up losing it in September. I'm using the time to get myself healthier, and to make it to my last semester in school before we start trying. I am hoping it goes quickly!

Welcome :hugs:.im sorry about your lose.i suffered an ectopic a year and a half ago.its extremely tough


----------



## Springermommy

Welcome to everyone who is new! :)
I just saw my 2 nephews, ages 1 and 4, who live 7 hours away. I don't get to see them very often, so I loved every minute. They're so cuddly and so much fun! I love being an aunt! Makes me think about being a mommy even more... All in good time. :)


----------



## Fliss

Springermommy said:


> Welcome to everyone who is new! :)
> I just saw my 2 nephews, ages 1 and 4, who live 7 hours away. I don't get to see them very often, so I loved every minute. They're so cuddly and so much fun! I love being an aunt! Makes me think about being a mommy even more... All in good time. :)

Hey it looks as if you and I have exactly the same start date in mind :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to all of the newcomers! :wave: :flower:

So we might be renting a house soon! I'm really excited about it, but it's also bittersweet. DF is planning on going back into teaching high school and is applying for a job in another town because they have an opening and his mother is a high school art teacher there, so chances are good that he would get the job. The bad news is that we would have to move to another town, yet again, when the town we currently live in was just starting to feel like home and I really like it here. We were starting to make friends and now it feels like we'll have to start from square one. On the more positive hand though DF would be a lot happier with his job and we would have the space we need for DS and baby #2. It would also be nice to have a yard to garden in.

Not just one, but TWO of the ladies that I was pregnant at the same time as with DS are now pregnant again. It's really hiked my broodiness by quite a bit. I never thought I would miss being pregnant so much, but somehow I do. I miss the anticipation of finding out the gender and when I'll go into labor, I miss ultrasounds and appointments and hearing the heartbeat, I miss baby kicks, and I miss pee sticks coming out positive, lol. :haha:

However I'm officially getting married at the beginning of next June, so I'm really happy and excited for that! Planning the wedding has also kept me very busy. :happydance: :blush: :cloud9:

We want to avoid being pregnant during our wedding and honeymoon, so we are officially going to start trying for baby #2 in June (maybe July depending on when I would ovulate) of next year if all goes according to plan. I'm really hoping that we won't need to put TTC off for another year, but it's still a possibility.


----------



## RaspberryK

You know people that are already pregnant with a 6mo? 
Like I know sometimes that happens and I know people occasionally want smaller gaps but it's unimaginable to me! 
My ds is 2.5 and there's a few pregnant again and since ds was 2 I've had the questions. 
I guess that's just the expected gap between children in my social group.
Xx


----------



## Fliss

We want to wait til N is 3 just for childcare reasons, but a baby arriving with him aged 3 would be okay as long as he was back at school before I returned to work.

But hell with the recent diagnosis who the heck knows what will happen now :(


----------



## darkriver

RaspberryK said:


> You know people that are already pregnant with a 6mo?
> Like I know sometimes that happens and I know people occasionally want smaller gaps but it's unimaginable to me!
> My ds is 2.5 and there's a few pregnant again and since ds was 2 I've had the questions.
> I guess that's just the expected gap between children in my social group.
> Xx

Its what I wanted. I almost achieved it. I think I will be happy with 27 mo age gap now tho.


----------



## Platinumvague

We had an oops the other day.I ended up ovulating twice this cycle.im only a day past ovulation so we will see what happens.


----------



## DaneyB

Same here! It might even be as late as 2016, which makes me sad but we are hoping to be a little more settled and squeeze in our last year of college!


----------



## Springermommy

Fliss said:


> Springermommy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to everyone who is new! :)
> I just saw my 2 nephews, ages 1 and 4, who live 7 hours away. I don't get to see them very often, so I loved every minute. They're so cuddly and so much fun! I love being an aunt! Makes me think about being a mommy even more... All in good time. :)
> 
> Hey it looks as if you and I have exactly the same start date in mind :DClick to expand...

Awesome!! Would love to be TTC buddies closer to the time. For what reason are you waiting until May? :)


----------



## Springermommy

Platinumvague said:


> We had an oops the other day.I ended up ovulating twice this cycle.im only a day past ovulation so we will see what happens.

How are you feeling about having an "oops?" Honestly, I think I would be sort of excited... lol.


----------



## Fliss

Springermommy said:


> Fliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springermommy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to everyone who is new! :)
> I just saw my 2 nephews, ages 1 and 4, who live 7 hours away. I don't get to see them very often, so I loved every minute. They're so cuddly and so much fun! I love being an aunt! Makes me think about being a mommy even more... All in good time. :)
> 
> Hey it looks as if you and I have exactly the same start date in mind :DClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! Would love to be TTC buddies closer to the time. For what reason are you waiting until May? :)Click to expand...

That's the month Nathan turns 3, so even if we fell that month (and that would seem to be very unlikely according to doctors) he'd be definitely at school before I finished maternity leave thus meaning not having two of them in childcare at once...


----------



## Platinumvague

Springermommy said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> We had an oops the other day.I ended up ovulating twice this cycle.im only a day past ovulation so we will see what happens.
> 
> How are you feeling about having an "oops?" Honestly, I think I would be sort of excited... lol.Click to expand...

Im excited but I feel a little worried.I am only 5 months pp so I'm not sure if my body can take it.I had an ectopic at 6 months pp after my first so its always in the back of my mind.


----------



## Inoue

Platinumvague said:


> We had an oops the other day.I ended up ovulating twice this cycle.im only a day past ovulation so we will see what happens.

I'm joining you on the oops :blush: :dohh:. Recon I will be ov'ing over the next few days - keeping daily tabs on my ov sticks. Hope you get whatever result you want in a couple of weeks time :hugs:

xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> We had an oops the other day.I ended up ovulating twice this cycle.im only a day past ovulation so we will see what happens.
> 
> I'm joining you on the oops :blush: :dohh:. Recon I will be ov'ing over the next few days - keeping daily tabs on my ov sticks. Hope you get whatever result you want in a couple of weeks time :hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Good luck to you.I'm not sure what I want.:haha:


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

I'm in the 2015 club as well! After unexpectedly getting pregnant in January, then sadly miscarrying about a month ago, my boyfriend and I have decided we want to marry and go the traditional route. So, we are being extra careful and planning a March 2015 wedding. We both work in the school system so ideally I'd like to give birth no earlier than April (maybe March) so I can essentially take the rest of the school year off and then have all summer. So that means we'd start trying as early as May (for a March baby). Who knows, I may decide I don't care about when I have it and want to TTC on the honeymoon lol.

Thanks for letting me join...going to go back through the thread and read up!


----------



## Inoue

Welcome wonders!! :D. 

Sounds like youve got a plan, welcome to the wait! :haha:. We did the traditional and got married first, had expensive honeymoon, then came along DD a couple of years later. Sorry to hear about your m/c, I had two before DD, there tough to get through :(. All the best huni :hugs:


Platinum, yeh I'm not sure on the result I want :wacko:. I didnt really want number two till later on due to work commitments and childcare.... Either way, ill find a way to deal with it, dont know if DH wound agree - not told him about all this :/ xxx


----------



## Fliss

That sounds like a very sensible plan but :hugs: for the loss xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Welcome wonders!! :D.
> 
> Sounds like youve got a plan, welcome to the wait! :haha:. We did the traditional and got married first, had expensive honeymoon, then came along DD a couple of years later. Sorry to hear about your m/c, I had two before DD, there tough to get through :(. All the best huni :hugs:
> 
> 
> Platinum, yeh I'm not sure on the result I want :wacko:. I didnt really want number two till later on due to work commitments and childcare.... Either way, ill find a way to deal with it, dont know if DH wound agree - not told him about all this :/ xxx

I know my DH isnt ready for another one yet.Im not going to tell him about this unless im actually pregnant.


----------



## RaspberryK

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm in the 2015 club as well! After unexpectedly getting pregnant in January, then sadly miscarrying about a month ago, my boyfriend and I have decided we want to marry and go the traditional route. So, we are being extra careful and planning a March 2015 wedding. We both work in the school system so ideally I'd like to give birth no earlier than April (maybe March) so I can essentially take the rest of the school year off and then have all summer. So that means we'd start trying as early as May (for a March baby). Who knows, I may decide I don't care about when I have it and want to TTC on the honeymoon lol.
> 
> Thanks for letting me join...going to go back through the thread and read up!

Sorry for your loss too hun! It's difficult having a whoops and then a miscarriage :hugs: so much to think about in such a short space of time.
Xx


----------



## Inoue

Were the same then. Just got my positive opk so we had unprotected 2.5days ago. Not sure how long seperm can live in fertile conditions but most of Google has said 3-5days (in healthy adults) so we'l wait and see xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Were the same then. Just got my positive opk so we had unprotected 2.5days ago. Not sure how long seperm can live in fertile conditions but most of Google has said 3-5days (in healthy adults) so we'l wait and see xx

So you're about the same dpo as me.I believe im 3 dpo.


----------



## Inoue

Yeh were very close, im going to class tomorrow as 1dpo, im going to take an opk at 7pm tonight as my 4pm opk dried fainter than the test line. If its 3.5 days before ov, do you think conception could still be possible? Xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Yeh were very close, im going to class tomorrow as 1dpo, im going to take an opk at 7pm tonight as my 4pm opk dried fainter than the test line. If its 3.5 days before ov, do you think conception could still be possible? Xx

I'm not sure.I've read so many different things.Some say up to 5 days and others say that's not true and its only really 2.Then again I read the most fertile day is actually 2 days before ovulation :dohh:.It's so confusing.I think your chances are pretty slim though.


----------



## Inoue

Yeh thats what im thinking. 7pm opk was darker but I dont think its quite positive, I guess a 10pn would be, its v close. Might to dive into a glass of wine as I think I might of gotten away with it :winkwink:. Xx


----------



## Inoue

Ended up with a cuppa instead :coffee:. Tested on opk and got a blaring positive at 7am this morning so thats 3.5days since unprotected - just the waiting game now. How you feeling platinum? You 4dpo today? Xxx


----------



## Fliss

Holy god. Got my diagnosis letter through :-(

Frozen pelvis with bilateral tubo ovarian endometriosis also bowel adhesions

I ONLY knew about the bowel stuff.

I'm screwed aren't I????


----------



## Platinumvague

Fliss said:


> Holy god. Got my diagnosis letter through :-(
> 
> Frozen pelvis with bilateral tubo ovarian endometriosis also bowel adhesions
> 
> I ONLY knew about the bowel stuff.
> 
> I'm screwed aren't I????

I know nothing about it :wacko: but I do have mild endo.I'm not much help but I hope eveeything works out.:flower:


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Ended up with a cuppa instead :coffee:. Tested on opk and got a blaring positive at 7am this morning so thats 3.5days since unprotected - just the waiting game now. How you feeling platinum? You 4dpo today? Xxx

Im either 4 or 5.I'm feeling the same as always so I don't think im pregnant.If im not I know its for the best.I will be a little sad though.how are you doing?


----------



## Inoue

Fliss, thats one long lined diagnosis!! Afraid I have absolutely no clue on what it is etc but hoping they can sort it out - if fixable right? Whats hospitals next plan of action?

Platinum, im feeling ok(ish). DH reminded me that weve booked in at Alton Towers on 2nd May, IF this accident comes true, then ill be 7w by then :/. Obviously not saying anything now as I could not be preg, in which case ill carry on like nothing has happened. 
4-5dpo is still quite early for any symptoms, doesnt implant happen around 7dpo or something :/. Yeh, in a way, I can see why you have some sadness. Even though its not the best time for either of us, bringing in another little baby is such a miracle <3. Xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

They don't have 6 month olds, they have 5 month olds (DS was one of the oldest in the group)! It's insane, neither of them were trying though one of them had an oopsie between switching pills and the other had an oopsie with an IUD.

I'm sorry about the diagnosis Fliss! I hope that everything works out okay and that they can get it under control. :hugs:

Omg, I would be so upset if I had an oopsie right now. DS was a wonder whoops and this time I really want the experience of actually trying for a baby. Sure I'd be happy to have another baby, but I'd be crushed to know that the experience was taken away from me yet again. Besides, we have very valid reasons for waiting (one of them being that my body still needs time to heal after DS, they say 9 months in and 9 months out at the very least) and it would really cripple us to have another one before our original plan.

I hope that it works out for the two of you no matter which result you get. :thumbup:.

And it's normal not to feel any symptoms at 4-5 dpo. I felt exactly like I normally do right before AF when I was pregnant with DS, so even though pregnancy is not likely you can't rely on symptoms or lack thereof to tell you if you're pregnant or not. The only thing you can do is wait until the :witch: goes MIA and test.


----------



## RaspberryK

Fliss said:


> Holy god. Got my diagnosis letter through :-(
> 
> Frozen pelvis with bilateral tubo ovarian endometriosis also bowel adhesions
> 
> I ONLY knew about the bowel stuff.
> 
> I'm screwed aren't I????

I have no idea about any of that but hopefully they can tell you more and look into surgery or treatment and then give you an idea about ttc.
Xx


----------



## Ganton

I have a friend who had severe endometriosis, although I don't know how it relates to the exact diagnosis that you've been given. The treatment took a while but she successfully conceived the first month after completion of her treatment and now has a healthy little baby. I hope you get more information soon about what treatment is available to you.


----------



## wonders10

Thanks for the welcomes and hugs!

So, I know I'm a year away from really trying but would like to get my body baby ready. I'm in the process of working out and losing weight already and I'm still taking my prenatals...honestly, because the folic acid helps my hair grow lol. But is there anything else I could be doing now? My yearly gyno checkup will be in January so I plan on discussing with her since it'll be closer to trying time then.


----------



## Platinumvague

wonders10 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and hugs!
> 
> So, I know I'm a year away from really trying but would like to get my body baby ready. I'm in the process of working out and losing weight already and I'm still taking my prenatals...honestly, because the folic acid helps my hair grow lol. But is there anything else I could be doing now? My yearly gyno checkup will be in January so I plan on discussing with her since it'll be closer to trying time then.

The only thing I take is prenatals and an extra 800 mcg of folic acid.I really need to lose some weight too :blush: If I'm not pregnant right now then I'm going back on my green tea pills.They worked well for me


----------



## KalonKiki

When are you guys testing? :o


----------



## Platinumvague

KalonKiki said:


> When are you guys testing? :o

I'll probably test april 4th or 5Th.I am still feeling undecided on this.I'm more worried about not having a healthy baby or i will miscarry then i am about the small age gap.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi Fliss, I wish I knew more so I could offer advice but im not sure what it all means, have you a chance to sit down with the doctor and have it all explained?


----------



## Inoue

KalonKiki said:


> When are you guys testing? :o

10th April depending on symptoms etc. I'll be 12dpo then xx


----------



## DaneyB

Waiting until August of 2015! We should both be done with school and hopefully have a job waiting for us!


----------



## Fliss

Thanks x

DH and I have talked about it, and basically, we will be doing *exactly* what this specialist says.

If that means a smaller age gap then dammit WE MAKE IT WORK.


----------



## Platinumvague

Im going to buy some first signals later today.im getting anxious.


----------



## Inoue

Ohhhhh platinum, POAS symptoms I think! Lol. I have my FRER ready for 10th. Are you testing later or or getting the test ready for another day?

Fliss, keep up the PMA!! Smaller age gap is better than nada ;). Hope specialist has a good plan you both can work too <3 xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Ohhhhh platinum, POAS symptoms I think! Lol. I have my FRER ready for 10th. Are you testing later or or getting the test ready for another day?
> 
> Fliss, keep up the PMA!! Smaller age gap is better than nada ;). Hope specialist has a good plan you both can work too <3 xx

I will probably test tomorrow until AF.I've always been bad about it.:blush:


----------



## Inoue

Hahaha! Yeh I cant talk, I usually cave in at 7dpo :haha:. Good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## spicyorange

We are waiting until January and I'm I the pill until then, I have no reason to think I'm pregnant really but I have thud funny naggging in my mind, maybe it's wishful thinking. Anyway I bought a test today, hasn't decided if our when I'm going to use it yet though. Last pill in the packet Saturday so maybe I'll wait and see if I get my bleed next week. I think maybe I just want it so badly I'm playing mind games with myself


----------



## Platinumvague

spicyorange said:


> We are waiting until January and I'm I the pill until then, I have no reason to think I'm pregnant really but I have thud funny naggging in my mind, maybe it's wishful thinking. Anyway I bought a test today, hasn't decided if our when I'm going to use it yet though. Last pill in the packet Saturday so maybe I'll wait and see if I get my bleed next week. I think maybe I just want it so badly I'm playing mind games with myself

I agree with the mind trick thing.I want it so bad now that my test was negative this morning.I am only 9dpo so it is still early but I know I am out


----------



## Platinumvague

Negative test at 9dpo.I will test again if af is late.I feel out .I actually want it now but we still wont actually try until next year.


----------



## Inoue

Awww :hugs:. 9dpo is early but most of us cave in and test :haha:. Its sweet that you wouldn't mind if it happened now, im feeling the same way (although 2015 would be better). What will be, will be xxx


----------



## Platinumvague

Yah,it is early but I got bfp at 10dpo with both my girls so I was hoping something would show up.You're right though.What will be will be!


----------



## Fliss

:hugs:

I know that heart sink of an early negative test xxx


----------



## spicyorange

I did the test and not surprisingly it was negative. I'm gutted. I know we are supposed to be waiting but I don't want to!. I WANT IT NOW


----------



## Platinumvague

I feel for all of us :( The wait is a killer.I think we need some distractions lol


----------



## spicyorange

Sorry I know I sound like a spoilt brat saying I want it now but I Been with my dh 9yrs, married 4yrs, iv done my time and there's still ages to wait :(


----------



## Platinumvague

spicyorange said:


> Sorry I know I sound like a spoilt brat saying I want it now but I Been with my dh 9yrs, married 4yrs, iv done my time and there's still ages to wait :(

You're totally fine! I'm the one who should stop complaining.I have a five month old for goodness sakes.I just have a really strong maternal instinct or something :shrug:


----------



## Inoue

Sorry for the neg test spicyorange, what dpo are you?

Platinum, hope your doing alright! Have you tested today or you leaving it for a few days?

Afm, still got twingy cramps (was on left side, now central), also had some yellowy cm :wacko:. These tww are a killer, hate them! 

Xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Sorry for the neg test spicyorange, what dpo are you?
> 
> Platinum, hope your doing alright! Have you tested today or you leaving it for a few days?
> 
> Afm, still got twingy cramps (was on left side, now central), also had some yellowy cm :wacko:. These tww are a killer, hate them!
> 
> Xx

Your symptoms sound just like mine.I have yellow tinged cm and pinching/twinge on the left side.If it wasn't for a negative test this morning I would swear I was pregnant.I am 10dpo


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for friend request :D. Maybe we wil be bump buddies at this rate :happydance:. Glad im not the only one with twinges and cm, dont usually have this. Think its just normal cm most months :/. Didnt really pay that much attention. Just looked through my old preg tests with DD and didnt get a pos preg test IC till 12dpo xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Thanks for friend request :D. Maybe we wil be bump buddies at this rate :happydance:. Glad im not the only one with twinges and cm, dont usually have this. Think its just normal cm most months :/. Didnt really pay that much attention. Just looked through my old preg tests with DD and didnt get a pos preg test IC till 12dpo xx

You're welcome.I have a lot of symptoms but I feel like I should have gotten a BFP by now.When is your AF due? Mine is on the 7th


----------



## Inoue

Have you got a FRER? Their the daddy of pregnancy tests. My AF isnt due to 13th, I have a 14lp. I will most likely test on the 11th with an FRER, ive got tons of IC's but they aren't great at picking up lines till 17dpo+. 

Woke up with a cracking head this morning, also had cramps and waves of sickness. Took some tabs due to heada so feeling abit better now. Im sneaking in a folic acid tablet everyday atm, just incase this pregnancy turns out, ive switched the box so DH thinks im taking standard vit tables (he doesnt have tabs so he wont get any by mistake :haha:). 

How you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Have you got a FRER? Their the daddy of pregnancy tests. My AF isnt due to 13th, I have a 14lp. I will most likely test on the 11th with an FRER, ive got tons of IC's but they aren't great at picking up lines till 17dpo+.
> 
> Woke up with a cracking head this morning, also had cramps and waves of sickness. Took some tabs due to heada so feeling abit better now. Im sneaking in a folic acid tablet everyday atm, just incase this pregnancy turns out, ive switched the box so DH thinks im taking standard vit tables (he doesnt have tabs so he wont get any by mistake :haha:).
> 
> How you feeling today? Xx

I am feeling sad.BFN at 11dpo.I know they say you're not out until AF but this isn't my first,second,or third rodeo so I know its really a negative.All my symptoms are.gone.Guess it just wasn't time yet.I understand if it doesn't happen my body probably has a reason.I hope your symptoms mean something.They sound promising!:thumbup:Btw I am using first signal test.I've always had early BFP with them


----------



## Inoue

Awww boooo :(. well, dont give up till AF arrives, all pregnancies are different/implant dif times. Yeh my symptoms are very much what I had with DD, quite scary really. I dont know how I feel if I get a bfp, im v busy with work and hubbys job isnt safe so arrival of #2 wouldnt be too great, but then its my/DH fault were in this situation so we will have to cope as best as we can. Close age gap will be nice for travel reasons though when their older (4&6yo) - we like long haul holidays. 

Ive just had a look though my draw and found 17ic's and 4 FRER :rofl:. Obviously been buying stock thinking I need them, but I already had it all :grr:. 

You going to wait till AF day to test now? Xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Awww boooo :(. well, dont give up till AF arrives, all pregnancies are different/implant dif times. Yeh my symptoms are very much what I had with DD, quite scary really. I dont know how I feel if I get a bfp, im v busy with work and hubbys job isnt safe so arrival of #2 wouldnt be too great, but then its my/DH fault were in this situation so we will have to cope as best as we can. Close age gap will be nice for travel reasons though when their older (4&6yo) - we like long haul holidays.
> 
> Ive just had a look though my draw and found 17ic's and 4 FRER :rofl:. Obviously been buying stock thinking I need them, but I already had it all :grr:.
> 
> You going to wait till AF day to test now? Xx

I keep telling myself not to test unless af is late but I never listen to my own advice.As soon as I said my symptoms where gone I felt them again.I have a lot of lotiony cm and a full feeling in my uterus.Its probably all in my head lol.I don't think anything is holding us back besides my husband not wanting more so soon.


----------



## Inoue

Id be very suprised if we walked away from this without BFP's, when you've had LO's you just kinda get a deja-vu when the similar symptoms come back. Hard to explain. Just want next week to come now, at least its the weekend :thumbup:. I think weve taken over this forum, poor ppl who dont want to disc this stuff till 2015 :haha:. Maybe take these next few days to pm xxx


----------



## Girly922

Inoue said:


> Id be very suprised if we walked away from this without BFP's, when you've had LO's you just kinda get a deja-vu when the similar symptoms come back. Hard to explain. Just want next week to come now, at least its the weekend :thumbup:. *I think weve taken over this forum, poor ppl who dont want to disc this stuff till 2015* :haha:. Maybe take these next few days to pm xxx

I just wanted to say that I'm quite enjoying your symptoms spotting and testing. I really miss it and can't wait to do it all again, but I know the time really isn't right for us just yet. So I'm living through you guys!! :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Haha, bless ya :hugs:. We'l come back when weve tested to let you know results. If AF hasnt arrived then platinum is waiting till 7th and im testing on the 10th :D. 

Wont be long till 2015 then you have a joy of this, just under better circumstances :haha:

Xx


----------



## Inoue

Double post xx


----------



## Girly922

Well I wish you both the best! X


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm also wishing you both the best. I'm excited to find out if either of you are pregnant or not! I'm also living through you vicariously as Girly is. I never got to do the symptom spotting with DS, so I'm excited for all of that stuff this next time around. :D


----------



## Platinumvague

AF came a day early.I'm not upset like I thought id be.I know its for the best :)


----------



## Inoue

Awww, bless platinum. In the end, its the result we both want, even though it does give you mixed feelings. Im glad you can move on from this now, best of luck in when you do start trying :) xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Awww, bless platinum. In the end, its the result we both want, even though it does give you mixed feelings. Im glad you can move on from this now, best of luck in when you do start trying :) xx

Thank you :flower: wonder what your test will be!


----------



## Fliss

I'm loving it ladies - my broodiness is so bad it's hurting me. But this is because I now know it's probably going to be *really* hard to get pregnant again....


----------



## Fliss

Platinumvague said:


> AF came a day early.I'm not upset like I thought id be.I know its for the best :)

:hugs:


----------



## Platinumvague

Fliss said:


> I'm loving it ladies - my broodiness is so bad it's hurting me. But this is because I now know it's probably going to be *really* hard to get pregnant again....

Aww,im very sorry.i hope things work out.i feel like our next will take awhile.i have mild endo but nothing like your diagnosis.best wishes :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Platinum: I know it's best to wait, but I'm still sorry about your AF. :bfn: is depressing even when it's the answer that you're hoping for. Best of luck for when next year rolls around and you're ready to start trying for real. :hugs:

Fliss: I'm so sorry honey. I can't imagine knowing that it would probably take a long time to conceive. It's certainly understandable why you would be even more broody. I don't suppose that your OH is keen on moving your date up a little knowing this information? :hugs:


----------



## Platinumvague

KalonKiki said:


> Platinum: I know it's best to wait, but I'm still sorry about your AF. :bfn: is depressing even when it's the answer that you're hoping for. Best of luck for when next year rolls around and you're ready to start trying for real. :hugs:
> 
> Fliss: I'm so sorry honey. I can't imagine knowing that it would probably take a long time to conceive. It's certainly understandable why you would be even more broody. I don't suppose that your OH is keen on moving your date up a little knowing this information? :hugs:

Thank you.Maybe we will have another oops later on lol.I need to start charting again so I know my cycles better.I just don't know if its possible with a baby who still wakes up at night.


----------



## Wandering

Hiya!
I'm Abbi and my LO is 15 months. WTT in jan 2015, hopefully after I've graduated and we've saved up enough for a new house. So thought I'd park my bum here! :flower:


----------



## Platinumvague

Wandering said:


> Hiya!
> I'm Abbi and my LO is 15 months. WTT in jan 2015, hopefully after I've graduated and we've saved up enough for a new house. So thought I'd park my bum here! :flower:

Welcome :hi: this board is kind of dead but im on here a lot.


----------



## RaspberryK

Platinumvague said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!
> I'm Abbi and my LO is 15 months. WTT in jan 2015, hopefully after I've graduated and we've saved up enough for a new house. So thought I'd park my bum here! :flower:
> 
> Welcome :hi: this board is kind of dead but im on here a lot.Click to expand...

Hey all the boards seem dead to me - compared to when I joined like a century ago. lol.
xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Yah,lol its basically me and two other girls


----------



## RaspberryK

I am R&R a lot at the moment, I'm kinda lost on where to post and what to say... 
xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'm also here too but I read and run as I also dunno what to say. I'm trying to be patient and I'm not even sure if 2015 will be our year either!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome wandering! 

I often read but don't always get chance to reply, I seem to never get to finish anything that I'm doing anymore :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Tested on FRER and got a :bfn: :). I would of usually had a positive by now on an IC so think ive got away with it, im going to test again on Thursday with FRER (12dpo) then call it a day xx


----------



## spicyorange

Yes I'm here alot to but often r&r. Counting down the long slow months


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm so fed up of waiting, I really need to get my arse in gear and starr sorting out my house. Finding it hard with dh on nights. 
Xx


----------



## Ganton

I'm also hanging around, but I'm still not sure if I'm actually WTT. My hubby is still more keen on sticking with 2 children at the moment, but I have at least persuaded him to reserve judgement for a little longer. Fingers crossed he'll come around to the idea.

I've replied to a few other threads, but all the boards seem quite quiet at the moment.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm here at least once a day normally as well, but generally only have time to read and no chance to reply seeing as DS keeps me busy and I stalk quite a few journals.


----------



## Platinumvague

Inoue said:


> Tested on FRER and got a :bfn: :). I would of usually had a positive by now on an IC so think ive got away with it, im going to test again on Thursday with FRER (12dpo) then call it a day xx

Well then,maybe when we do actually start ttc we will be bump buddies.:thumbup:


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome to the new ladies and sorry for the BFN's and AF :(

Nothing new here. Just busy with the toddler! I can't wait to start trying in 2015 though. For a while I was obsessed and always bringing it up to DH. He was on the fence and didn't really know if he wanted another. But lately I have backed off and now he brings it up. He said as long as we get one of our cars paid off, then we will have another. Well the first car to be paid off is January 2017. So if we TTC in May/June of 2015, and baby is born beginning/end of 2016 (first DS took 9 months to conceive so not sure how long the next one will be), then it is really only about half a year until the first car would be paid off. Totally doable :). Oh and DS and new LO would be three years apart which I think is perfect!

And yeah, my almost 16 month old still wakes up several times a night. And he still nurses to sleep and wakes to nurse throughout the night. So I would like to wean him and get him STTN before I have another.


----------



## Fliss

I'm here but I don't want to bother you lovely ladies with my brain splurges - my MRI is in two weeks, 1 day, and I'm bricking it.

Plus I've had a few personal life upheavals and my brain isn't a happy place right now...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Good luck with your mri fliss, and hugs :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Fliss I hope everything goes well. 
Lulu I wish my ds would reliably sleep through! He did as a baby the majority of the time from 12 weeks he slept 12 hours 9/10 nights. Til he was a year and it went tits up. 
He's woken twice tonight already hopefully that's it now till morning. 
Xx


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully next year I'll be trying.Anything is possible.


----------



## Fliss

Two weeks til MRI.

Nathan is *capable of sleeping through, but last night for example he stirred and fretted at about 22:30 and when I went in to check on him (as he was starting to cry) he was waving his hands about and crying for 'mok mok' (milk) so gave him another bottle and he slept til morning.

Night weaning is tricky but we're getting there.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've never bothered to night wean, it's easier sometimes to give him milk if that's what he wants. If he wakes continually I give him water. 
Xx


----------



## MommyPrice

I'm here! I don't comment often as I'm usually busy, but I'm happy to see the group being active :)

DS1 is super active now that the weather is nice, while DS2 is screaming most of his days away now :( Busy, busy, busy! I'm dying to be pregnant again but having the kids only a year apart worries me, so I'll still be waiting till 2015


----------



## KalonKiki

I know how you feel MommyPrice! I'm itching to be pregnant again as well, but I feel like DS is still far too young. I can't imagine how broody I'll be once he hits a year though, and it will probably only get worse the closer we get to next June. It's weird because right now I have all of the patience in the world, but I can imagine that May of next year I'll be at my most impatient ever because it will only be one more month until we get to start trying and I'll feel like I've waited long enough. :dohh:


----------



## Fliss

Two babies born in the last 2 days to mamas I am so so happy for. But I'm crying inside. So so broody it hurts. 

If I hadn't found out about all my issues id be fine and our basic money issues haven't gone away - but I hate this limbo. 

Hate it, hate it, HATE IT!!!!


----------



## MommyPrice

I tend to get broody whenever I start a new cycle as I'm tempting to start charting again. It's like a new beginning each time, but I have PCOS so I only get 4-6 periods a year (and even then I couldn't conceive my son naturally). Ugh - June 2015 seems so far away for me still. 

Everyone is announcing they're pregnant which is definitely making me a very jealous mommy right now!


----------



## geordiemoo

I'm frustrated and I'm only planning on waiting until January. I'm thinking it may end up happening slightly sooner as since having DD I was advised not to go on anything like the pill for birth control and just use condoms and DH hates them so we've started using pull out method instead, fingers crossed this means I won't end up waiting that long (although we really could do with it financially but I'm so broody).


----------



## Fliss

Oh bloody Nora. I've been in flare up hell all day. What I used to think was an IBS attack - it's not.

Nathan elbowed me in the stomach climbing on to the sofa for his pre-bed cuddle and I shouted so loud I made him cry :'(

I know that TTC #2 will just make this worse overall but it would at least be a POINT to the pain...


----------



## Fliss

Hope everyone's had a good Easter

Randomly bleeding today. This now scares me as the more I bleed the more adhesions can/could/will form :-(


----------



## jj84

Hi all. I'm waiting until January 2015, and I have moved my date back 3 times now. Starting to wonder if it will ever happen!

1st date was April 2013 - was going to try a bit before the wedding in August and if I did catch quickly, was hoping not to be showing before the wedding, but we then decided this could be a bit risky as had already bought the dress and didn't want it to be obvious at the wedding if I wasn't drinking etc.

2nd date was August 2013 on our wedding night, but at the end of July 2013 I got promoted at work, so I didn't want to go and be pregnant straight away and not make it to the end of the 1 year contract on my new promotion.

3rd date was May 2014, as this would mean I had been in my new job for at least 18 months, but now there is talk of another promotion starting September 2014. If I had been a bit pregnant when that came around, I don't feel I could have applied for the job (the permanent version of the job I am already doing now) and someone else would have technically got the permanent version of my current job, and when I came back off maternity, I would have been working under then, which would have killed me.

So, the promotion in Sept 2014 is still pending but we decided to now wait until January 2015 to wait and see what happens with the job and pay off the remaining wedding debts first.

Sigh. It's hard because by Jan 2015 I will be 30 and childless and wanting 2 or 3 before 35, but I feel like there is never going to be a good time in my job to leave for at least 9 months maternity!


----------



## Springermommy

Easter was nice. Spent it with DH and his parents. Almost at the "1-year-to-go" mark! So close, but yet, so far...


----------



## Platinumvague

Little update from me.Hubby said if we can find a big enough place by June we can TTC on "boy" months.


----------



## spicyorange

Jj84 I think you can always find a reason why nite isn't the perfect time, I'm nit sure there ever is one, I'm in the same boat we pushed back from jan14 to jan15 because we bought a house, I'm splitting fit a new job at the moment but it's a 2 year contract and I think is our right to try in Jan but you know what, a baby is more important to me than my job do we will work something out, we have finally decided that we are trying in January no compromise our we will keep moving the goal posts and I can't mine them again.


----------



## MissN8

Hi spicy. Yea you are just right we kept moving are date and no more def gonna stick to this date or we will always have an excuse to move it!


----------



## RaspberryK

Anyone struggling to focus on getting anything done? 
I've got too much cleaning, sorting and selling to do... yet I can't seem to pull my finger out. 
I'm too obsessed with wanting to ttc.
Xx


----------



## Platinumvague

RaspberryK said:


> Anyone struggling to focus on getting anything done?
> I've got too much cleaning, sorting and selling to do... yet I can't seem to pull my finger out.
> I'm too obsessed with wanting to ttc.
> Xx

We are moving into our new place in a week so that has been keeping me busy.I haven't started packing or sorting though :blush:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Hi I'm Carly. I usually come on here to go on the Christmas Bargain Thread lol. We have a little boy Riley who's 2 and a half and we knew we wanted another but OH said not yet. Anyway he turned around yesterday and said we could start trying around Riley's 3rd birthday (28th December) so looks like I'm WTT for #2 now :) would love a WTT for #2 buddy xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Hi I'm Carly. I usually come on here to go on the Christmas Bargain Thread lol. We have a little boy Riley who's 2 and a half and we knew we wanted another but OH said not yet. Anyway he turned around yesterday and said we could start trying around Riley's 3rd birthday (28th December) so looks like I'm WTT for #2 now :) would love a WTT for #2 buddy xx

Welcome! I have a almost 6 month old girl named Riley.Good name choice :thumbup:


----------



## Fliss

Platinumvague - what are 'boy months' could I try the opposing way for a girl?

Would be nice, though with my medical issues, perhaps not smart... *ponders*


----------



## Platinumvague

Fliss said:


> Platinumvague - what are 'boy months' could I try the opposing way for a girl?
> 
> Would be nice, though with my medical issues, perhaps not smart... *ponders*

If you look up chinese gender predictor it will list all the months that are boy or girl.It really is 50/50 but its always been right for me and people I know.Im also going to do the baking soda finger.For a girl you could do lemon.You dip your finger in preseed and either put lemon juice or baking soda up your whoo ha to changr your ph.maybe crazy but ill try it


----------



## Girly922

DD was conceived on a boy month so I don't think it works for me. I doubt we'll try to gender sway but if we do, we'll try the shettles method.


----------



## Platinumvague

Girly922 said:


> DD was conceived on a boy month so I don't think it works for me. I doubt we'll try to gender sway but if we do, we'll try the shettles method.

Shettles gave me two dd lol.in all honestly its all 50/50 but im going to try.


----------



## Girly922

Platinumvague said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> DD was conceived on a boy month so I don't think it works for me. I doubt we'll try to gender sway but if we do, we'll try the shettles method.
> 
> Shettles gave me two dd lol.in all honestly its all 50/50 but im going to try.Click to expand...

:dohh: It is completely 50/50 I know, sometimes you just feel better by doing something don't you? I was charting last time and monitoring CM and it made me feel like I had a little tiny bit of control. Total control freak! :haha:


----------



## Platinumvague

I charted last time too and used opks so I know we dtd on ovulation day but still got a dd.We would be estactic with either sex but would really like a boy.


----------



## Girly922

I've got the CBFM so we dtd on my 4 high fertility days and on the morning of my 1st peak, OH had to go away for work that day. So I figured that Shettles may have played a role but you never know.


----------



## Platinumvague

Where is everyone :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Just mia! Still stalking, also been around in baby club, which ive really lost my patience with! How is everyone?


----------



## RaspberryK

Ha! I remember baby club. Lol.
Xx


----------



## Platinumvague

We move into our new place Thursday! I really wish we had a Hobby Lobby.Thats probably my favorite store for home decor.


----------



## Fliss

Less than a year to go :-D and given what I know now sod it - if I get my girl I'll be thrilled but a second boy would be equally loved as I know I'd be lucky to conceive.


----------



## SoBroody91

Anyone else just feel like they're waiting to start trying and that's it? I sort of feel like my life is on hold until I have a baby, and all I'm doing is saving until we start ttc. Trying to focus more on work in the meantime but the feeling's hard to shake!


----------



## Wandering

^^ I know what you mean. I'm just focussing on saving as I want to be more financially stable this time round and spending one on one time with my daughter before our family of three becomes four! do know what you mean though its all I ever seem to think about these days :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Same here, I'm not able to focus on doing all the things we need to do before we ttc properly... and dh keeps changing his mind about it too. 
Xx


----------



## MissNikkiK

Husband and I are planning for fall of 2015. We're starting to change our spending patterns, we've gone to a pre-pregnancy check up and given the OK to start. 

Firstly, we are slowly mentally preparing ourselves for the transition. Talking frequently about how things will change, or who we want in the room when baby comes, or which school district will be best- private or public. etc. We're all over the board trying to get ourselves used to the idea. It's really nice just to blurt out whatever is on your mind and your SO reciprocates, listens, and provides feedback or encouragement etc. I feel sometimes really silly or crazy for thinking these things so far in advance.

We're being more open about our start time with our childless friends. One couple who is getting married next May, one who is a fresh couple with future changes i.e. long distant relationship, one who seems their marriage is on the rocks. I also have one friend who has been TTC but is getting no where and seems to be the classic case of trying so hard but isn't conceiving. Little by little I ebb my Husband and mine's details to them all. Testing the waters of their thoughts. Gauging their reactions.

Look forward though to a quick 2015!


----------



## MissN8

I feel like my life has come to a halt as its all i can think about i feel that i am wishing the next 6 months away but don't care as long as i can try. The closer it gets the harder it gets to wait!


----------



## comotion89

January 20th onwards 2015...we r going for the Chinese gender method (taking it with a pinch of salt)


----------



## Wandering

What exactly is the Chinese gender method? I think my boyfriend wants to try for a boy!


----------



## spicyorange

MissN8 said:


> I feel like my life has come to a halt as its all i can think about i feel that i am wishing the next 6 months away but don't care as long as i can try. The closer it gets the harder it gets to wait!

I feel the same it's like life is on pause


----------



## Millhaven

Wandering said:


> What exactly is the Chinese gender method? I think my boyfriend wants to try for a boy!

https://files.probharat.com/astrology/images/chinese/chinese_birth_chart.gif
You check the age of the mother and the month of conception. :)


----------



## Mooshoo

I feel like it is all im ever thinking about. And 2015 seems so long away hut i know it will appear quickly!


----------



## MissN8

doesn't make it any easier to wait


----------



## tverb84

Millhaven said:


> Wandering said:
> 
> 
> What exactly is the Chinese gender method? I think my boyfriend wants to try for a boy!
> 
> https://files.probharat.com/astrology/images/chinese/chinese_birth_chart.gif
> You check the age of the mother and the month of conception. :)Click to expand...

According to this chart I only have two chances of conceiving a girl when I'm 30. That's in seven months right now I don't know when I'll be ttcing. :shrug:


----------



## SoBroody91

Glad it's not just me who wants to skip past the next 9 months! I feel bad wanting to wish our 'alone' time away, but I'm just so so excited about it!!!


----------



## Springermommy

Life is pretty exciting right now! Just finished my spring semester yesterday, so I'm halfway done with my Master's degree!!!
Also, we are in the process of booking a family cruise to the Bahamas that sets sail on May 11th, 2015! That's also the time period that we wanted to TTC, so it's pretty much perfect. :) 
SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## EstelSeren

After being evacuated from our home in the storms in February and spending 6 weeks homeless and living out of a good friend's spare room, we are now renting a nice 3 bed house with a garden! As a result we're looking to be very much on track to be ttc from April 2015! We already have 2 beautiful girls aged 2 years 4.5 months and 8 months. When we start ttc again my eldest will have been in the nursery class in school for a term and my youngest will be 17 months so it'd be a good time for us! Depending on how long we take to conceive we could easily have our eldest in school full time and her sister in part time school nursery so I would actually have some alone time with number 3!
Beca :wave:


----------



## Springermommy

Wow, so sorry about your evacuation, but it sounds like you guys are pretty well settled in now! Your house sounds really nice. :)
I hope all goes as planned for your TTC time-period. I won't be far behind, so hopefully we both get our BFPs next spring!


----------



## Springermommy

How are all of you ladies doing?? Everyone must be busy! :)


----------



## Girly922

I'm bricking it, got a meeting at work in a couple of weeks to discuss my return to work. Not looking forward to that! We seem to be so busy with groups and play dates at the moment. That, and I can't seem to find 5 minutes to sit down anymore now DD is mobile!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MommyPrice

I'm still here! I celebrated my birthday yesterday and got my youngest son's butterfly added to my family tattoo :happydance:

In 364 days we'll be trying for baby #3, I can hardly wait!


----------



## Fliss

How are we all doing ladies?

Got my appointment at the endo clinic on the 23rd


----------



## RaspberryK

:blush: we were meant to wait but we didn't ...

Xx


----------



## Girly922

Aww, congratulations RK!! Wishing you a very H&H 9 months. 

Good luck at your app Fliss, not too long to wait for it now. How're you feeling about it? 

We're good, I'm just constantly chasing DD where she's getting into EVERYTHING!! :haha:


----------



## Fliss

Many many congratulations :D


----------



## Fliss

I'm okay - I'm just worried about what they'll tell us.

On the one hand I'd love to TTC early, but the reasons for that would be terrifying.

I don't want to go under the knife again particularly, so it's all swings and roundabouts...


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your rainbow baby, RaspberryK! :happydance:

Good luck at your appointment Fliss. :hugs:

Hello and welcome to all of the new ladies. :wave: :flower:

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, it's been super busy here. DF and I are officially getting married June 6, 2015 and I'm incredibly excited! DS is very mobile and active now and he's started saying "dada", "mama", "daddy", and a couple of times he's said "baby".

For a while I stopped feeling broody and was feeling really patient...and then I got my first PPP on June 9th. This was quite possibly the worst month for me to get it as far as my broodiness goes since this was the exact time of year we were wanting to try, only it's a year or two away. It was so much easier to wait when I knew I couldn't get pregnant anyway due to lactational amenorrhea but now that I'm starting to get periods again it's going to make waiting that much more difficult.
It doesn't help that these days 2016 is looking more likely. ):


----------



## MommyPrice

Congratulations RaspberryK! 

I'm going back and forth on my broodiness - when DS2 is super cranky, I'm thankful that we haven't started yet. But for the majority of the time, he's a doll! Less than a year to go, super excited!! 

Of course everyone is wanting a healthy baby, but is anyone wanting a certain gender particularly? I'd love to have a lil' girl, though this isn't my last baby, so I'd be completely thrilled with another lil' boy. Also, any thoughts on names? Just trying to come up with questions to keep this group alive!


----------



## KalonKiki

Of course a healthy baby is also the goal for us (as it would be for anyone) but we are also hoping for a little girl the next time around. My DF is picky about how many children to have due to finances, so I may only get a couple more tries at best and then be forced to retire my child bearing days. If he didn't care how many children we ended up having and wanted to keep on trying until we got our girl then I wouldn't be stressed or bothered at all, but since there seems to be a limit it makes me really nervous that our next will be another boy. I feel like an awful person for feeling that way, but I can't help it. :wacko:

So far my favorite girl names are Aria and Aubrey, but DF is still considering them. He's shirked all of the boy names I've tossed out though, so hopefully our next will be a girl so that we won't have to worry about it. :haha:
When we were pregnant with DS and didn't know his gender yet we had the opposite problem. We had our boy name after only tossing around a few names, but we couldn't agree on a girl name to save our lives.


----------



## Fliss

So I got a letter through on Saturday informing me I am booked in for admission under Dr. Price (*snerk* since that is my dad's name though not my dad as he is a Clinical Pathologist not a surgeon).

My operation (or at least I think it's an operation since it's an 07:30 admission but it doesn't SAY that explicitly so I will be checking at the clinic next week) is booked for 02 September 2014.

My boss' baby is due 28th August 2014.

This could be fun.

I really really don't care though - I am *not* re-scheduling it oh no.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with your operation, Fliss! I hope that everything works out okay. :flower:


----------



## Fliss

So, just had my Endo Clinic meeting.

Went better than I could have hoped.

My issues seem to be purely physiological - so they are doing the laser separation on 2nd September.

Consultant didn't seem to think that TTC would then be a problem within a few months of the procedure.

So DH and I have agreed to NTNP from January (pending coil removal since doctor's appointments for that are tough to get) and then seriously TTC from May.

If we haven't falled within that year (May - May) then he has advised we would then need to *consider* IVF given that by then I would be 33....


----------



## KalonKiki

FXed that everything goes well for you with the laser separation and TTC next year. I really hope that IVF won't be necessary. :hugs:

So awesome news here! DF and I found our house that we're probably going to live in until we can afford to buy our own home. The rent is $350 a month with no security deposit at all and we only need to pay the first month's rent ($350) before we move in. It's a 3 bedroom 1 bathroom and much bigger than our current 2 bedroom apartment. It's right across the street from the school that DF took a teaching job at this year and they're letting us keep our two cats at no extra charge. We won't need to move to be able to have another baby or even a third baby, there will be plenty of backyard space for them to run around and play, and it's a small town so crime is practically non-existent. There is also a washer/dryer hookup, central air, and a covered area to park the car (kind of like a car port, I don't really know what to call it). DF just toured it a few days ago and told the lady we'd take it. It's by far the best and least expensive option we had and we can't wait to move in at the end of next month. :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Fliss

Oh that's brilliant news 

I've thought about it and I think I will keep my coil in until mid-feb. If I'm still in my current job that's the end of our crazy-busy time so I'll have racked up a LOT of overtime and be knackered and stressed so even NTNP could be too much to think about. 

Better to wait til after and focus a little. And with endo the more "pointless" periods I have the greater the danger.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you, I feel like things are really looking up for us and that TTC may actually happen next June after all. :D

Sounds reasonable to me. It's only an extra month to wait, so not too bad. Especially if it will be better for your health then it will be worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Mooshoo

I just had a morning on my own with my friends LO and all i kept thinking was how much i want one all the little things i want to make decisions for but i just have this horrible feeling i cant have children! Wish i could know now rather than years down the line but i know its irrational because i havent even TTC yet


----------



## xprincessx

Was ttc this month but didn't get pregnant, now OH has changed his mind and wants married first, so august (until he changes his mind on getting married!!) 2015 for us now


----------



## KalonKiki

It's incredibly rare for a couple to be literally completely incapable of having children, Mooshoo. I'm sure that you'll eventually have a beautiful take home baby of your own one of these days. :hugs:

Welcome xprincessx! :wave: :flower:


----------



## chazzmatazz

Hello!!! I was on these forums before having my little boy who is now 4 months old! I already want another! But I need to go back to work and save some money! We're also getting married in April 2015 soooo have set Dec 2015 as our date to try for number 2! Seems crazy to come back and wait so soon after number 1 but I loved being here before so I hope you don't mind having me back x


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome chazzmatazz! :wave: :flower:

You're not crazy at all, I was also back in here when my DS hit about 4 months old as well, but I already had plans to have more children and when we wanted them spaced. :haha:

We're also getting married next year, but in June and we will either start TTC straight after our wedding day or June of 2016. :D


----------



## chazzmatazz

Thanks for the wellcome we considered starting right after the wedding but the reality is we will be too damn poor! I literally can't wait though I love being a mummy so much I enjoyed pregnancy I enjoyed giving birth (mental!) I can't wait to do it all again and make my little family bigger!


----------



## LunaRose

Hi everyone! We are WTT September 2015. 

We started waiting for another baby in 2010 but at the time we were living in a one bedroom flat, I was made redundant while I was on maternity leave, OH's wages just weren't enough support a mortgage, bills and 2 babies .. So waiting was a pretty sensible decision! 

4 years on .. We have bought a 3 bedroom house, I'm now a housewife or whatever you like to call it. OH has changed jobs so we have more money. Everything has just fallen into place. Now we are just waiting for our wedding! After everything, waiting for my wedding day, I'm ecstatic! :cloud9:

Mooshoo, I thought exactly the same thing! I just had this horrible feeling I couldn't have children. There was no reason why, I just had a bad feeling. Well .. Guess, what! I have a happy healthy 5 year old boy! I was absolutely gobsmacked when I fell pregnant!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I have set a ticker for when we might start TTC.. I'm still not 100% sure but I think about it all the time! Was thinking March 2015 for a baby in late November 2015 at the earliest but since it has always taking us a while to conceive it would probably be due in 2016. 

I'm planning to spend my WTT time working on getting my cycle nice and regular so hopefully we have no dramas when we do start TTC :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome LunaRose and ttc bubby #2! :wave: :flower:

Congrats again on your wedding plans and finally setting a date, LunaRose. One of our biggest reasons for waiting is also our wedding, which we have set for June 6, 2015 at the Branson Ledge Stone Garden (Bear Creek Lodge) and our wedding package deposit is already paid and my dress is fully paid for. My father was kind enough to pay for my dress and our entire wedding package, so we won't have to worry about putting much of our own money towards our wedding so we can save for our honeymoon instead. I'm really excited! :D

You're getting married at the Baths, right? That must be amazing! :blush: :cloud9:

I'm super confused about whether to start TTC June 2015 after our wedding or June 2016. DF thinks that we'll only have 3 children tops and I'm not sure that I'll be ready to be done having children at age 26 (two year age gap for each child). At the same time though I either want to be a school counselor or an elementary school teacher (my DF is a high school teacher, so it would be nice to be on the same schedule as he is) and I want to put off schooling for that until after we have our last baby. If we had a 3 year age gap between each child, I would be 28 when we had our last. DF doesn't want me to wait too long to go to school though because he doesn't want me to retire too long after he does because we already have nearly a 6 year age gap between us as it is (he's the older one of course), which means that the sooner we end our childbearing years and I go to school the better for him. I just don't know what to do. I don't think I can manage going to school and raising a toddler and baby while only having one child in preschool and working at the same time. I really wanted to wait until after at least our first two children were in kindergarten, if not our 3rd as well, to start school. As I said before however, DF pitched a fit when I suggested this as he wants us to retire around the same time, which I don't think it will be possible for me to retire less than 6-8 years after him unless I started school RIGHT NOW (which is not possible) or straight after our 2nd anyway. :wacko: :grr: ](*,)


----------



## Hjohnston04

Hello everyone! My name is Heather and I am (impatiently) wtt for #3 this December! My husband and I have two daughters who just turned 3 and 4 this month. It's so fun to read everyone's posts and see where you are from and your children's names relative to your location. :) My girls are Charlotte and Hazel.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome Heather! :wave: :flower:
It's nice to have people to wait with, we're all broody and impatient in here, haha. I think most of us are WTT for #1, but my name is Keely and I'm WTT for #2. My DS is Liam and he is currently 9 months old. He's growing up waaaay too fast and I'm really missing being pregnant and having a tiny newborn. We'll be swaying for :pink:. :blush:


----------



## Girly922

Wow, lots of new faces (so to speak). I haven't been on here much recently, a lot of that being because I don't really get much down time now. It seems like I'm constantly following DD around waiting to catch her. Keely, have you found that Liam's constantly tumbling now? V wants to cruise EVERYWHERE, so the constant falls and bumps seem to be never ending. Within minutes she's back up and I'm trying to catch her again. It's exhausting! 

I'm not actually feeling as broody as I was. Don't get me wrong, I can't wait to have another, but I'm okay with not trying right this instant. It's possibly helped where I've been keeping busy. We've got a holiday booked so I've been buying DD holiday clothes while the summer stuff is still in, and I've joined slimming world to try and lose some of my baby weight. Does it still count as baby weight 8 months later, or is it just fat now? Lol. Either way, I am going to lose it! I've also re-started the 30 day shred so hopefully that'll help me to shift some of it. It all means I don't get a huge amount of time on here, or to think about ttc too much.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey bump buddy, glad to see you checking in! :wave:

Yes, Liam has been pulling himself up to stand on everything and is constantly falling down! Sometimes I have to put him in is swing for naps because he keeps standing up and falling in his crib and has really been fighting sleep lately. He's teething though, he just cut his two top teeth recently, so that's four teeth that have come in now.

I'm glad that you've been able to keep busy, it doesn't seem to matter how busy I am, I'm still broody as hell. :dohh:
I'm hoping that it will get easier to wait once we're out of the time frame that I want to get pregnant in (so about 5 more months to go). We have a lot to look forward to in within a year from now though so I'm just sort of taking it one step at a time. Right now I'm impatient for our move in just a month. We're moving to a new town (still the same state) and we will be renting a 3 bedroom house. I'm so excited to be done with our apartment, I'm ready for more space and so is Liam. We will also have our own washer and dryer (might not be able to afford them for a little while yet though) and it's right across the street from where DF will be working. Our cost of living is going to go down significantly while our wages are going up. It's a great move for us all around and I'm just so ready to do it already. In the meantime I'm trying to enjoy our complex's pool with Liam while we still have it.


----------



## LunaRose

KalonKiki, your Dad is so lovely for doing that! I looked up your wedding venue and it looks so beautiful. I have always loved outdoor weddings but I don't trust the English weather! I am getting married at the roman baths, yes. I visited a wedding soirée at the baths with my Mum and instantly fell in love, so OH booked it without even seeing what he was paying for! Now that's trust :haha:


I have never had a doubt in my mind that I wanted to wait to TTC until after the wedding, UNTIL, I was recently diagnosed with endometriosis and when I said I wanted more children the doctor said 'If you want more children, I suggest you get on with it!'. I get why he said it and the reasons, but it's messed with my head a little bit. I still want to wait, but it feels _that_ bit harder and I'm not sure why! :(


----------



## Fliss

Bad day today.

Been bleeding randomly for over a week - pain comes and goes in waves.

I want to be TTC.

I want to not be in pain.

I want not to have to work for a living.

I want a large glass of wine


----------



## mrsbtob

Hi!

We will be trying in June '15 after our wedding in May, nothing like getting straight to it!

I am sooooo excited! :)


----------



## Fliss

mrsbtob said:


> Hi!
> 
> We will be trying in June '15 after our wedding in May, nothing like getting straight to it!
> 
> I am sooooo excited! :)

Wow you're in my area - we could be TTC buddies and maybe tri buddies :D


----------



## mrsbtob

Fliss said:


> mrsbtob said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> We will be trying in June '15 after our wedding in May, nothing like getting straight to it!
> 
> I am sooooo excited! :)
> 
> Wow you're in my area - we could be TTC buddies and maybe tri buddies :DClick to expand...

What a coincidence! I actually live in Kings Sutton now, but from Banbury and work there :) Be great to have a TTC buddy!! :happydance:


----------



## Mooshoo

Hi guys. 

Thanks for he reasurance about being able to have children. 

I just wish i wasnt trying to do all this the right way and say bugger it im ttc now


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry I've been away for a while! We were at the in-laws' for 4th of July.

Welcome mrsbtob! :wave: :flower:
We're also TTC in June '15 straight after our wedding (June 6th). I live in a different country from you and Fliss, but maybe we can all be TTC buddies if we're starting in the same month. :D

I'm sorry that you've been in pain Fliss. I hope that you start feeling better soon. :hugs:

LunaRose: I'm sorry about the endo, that sucks. :hugs:
I hope that it doesn't hinder TTC that much for you.
And I don't trust Missouri weather either! They hold weddings in the conservatory when the weather is bad though. At this point I don't care if it's an outdoor wedding or an indoor one, I'm just ready to be married to my DF already! :haha:
I really wanted to get married this year, but we decided it was best to wait until DS was a toddler so that he would be less dependent and able to walk around and talk and dance with everyone. Honestly it's been harder for me waiting to get married than it has been to wait for another baby. Part of my just wants to go "screw it, let's just go to a courthouse and get married already!" and another part of me wants to do it the "right" way and have the big white wedding. I've never been able to do celebrations and big lifetime milestones the way that they are "supposed" to be done, so my wedding is the last chance for me to do that.


----------



## LunaRose

KalonKiki, I know the feeling, when we get married next year we will have been together 11 years :dohh:
Your wedding sounds lovely. Have you started planning yet? I feel like a deer in the headlights!

Fliss, sorry to hear you are having a hard time. I was diagnosed with endo a few weeks back, took the doctors well over a year to work out what was going on with my body! Are your symptoms mainly under control now?


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! 

I'm back after awhile away from the boards. Seems to be a lot of weddings coming up...mine included. The boyfriend proposed in April and we are getting married March 2015. I plan on starting to try in May or June? I'd actually like to start right away but trying to be smart with our work schedules, since we work in the school system. 

Are any of you charting and temping yet? Or plan to?

Going back to read and catch up!


----------



## KalonKiki

We bought a wedding package at the lodge, so they do most of the planning for us. We probably won't have to do anything with the planning on our end until the wedding gets a little closer. 

Welcome wonders10! :wave: :flower:
I will be charting and temping when my next PPP gets here. I only just got my first one June 9th and I have yet to get my second one (currently on CD29). I really hope that they become regular soon, it's irritating not knowing what to expect.


----------



## LaceyDo

hi everyone! I would like to join into this thread.

My husband and I have been married for a year and a couple months but we've been together for over 4 years. We're building a house and moving in (hopefully) next spring. Lately the baby bug has really gotten me! The thought of a real home for us makes having a baby feel more real and possible than ever. I've talked to my husband and he agreed that after we're in our new house and if everything looks good financially then we can start TTC! It feels so close yet so far away!


----------



## Fliss

LunaRose said:


> KalonKiki, I know the feeling, when we get married next year we will have been together 11 years :dohh:
> Your wedding sounds lovely. Have you started planning yet? I feel like a deer in the headlights!
> 
> Fliss, sorry to hear you are having a hard time. I was diagnosed with endo a few weeks back, took the doctors well over a year to work out what was going on with my body! Are your symptoms mainly under control now?

I've always been fairly lucky with my symptoms - usually if not actively bleeding I don't get bad pain - but with what I used to term 'IBS flare ups' but turn out to be endo related. 

I think just knowing it's permanent and unlikely to get better is getting to me a little - but I'm hoping my next operation will relieve some of it, since with no bowel stuck to bits of me that it shouldn't be my pain there might be lessening of pain...


----------



## mrsbtob

LaceyDo said:


> hi everyone! I would like to join into this thread.
> 
> My husband and I have been married for a year and a couple months but we've been together for over 4 years. We're building a house and moving in (hopefully) next spring. Lately the baby bug has really gotten me! The thought of a real home for us makes having a baby feel more real and possible than ever. I've talked to my husband and he agreed that after we're in our new house and if everything looks good financially then we can start TTC! It feels so close yet so far away!

Hi LaceyDo!
Building your own home?! Thats so amazing!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsbtob

KalonKiki said:


> Sorry I've been away for a while! We were at the in-laws' for 4th of July.
> 
> Welcome mrsbtob! :wave: :flower:
> We're also TTC in June '15 straight after our wedding (June 6th). I live in a different country from you and Fliss, but maybe we can all be TTC buddies if we're starting in the same month. :D
> 
> Hi!! :wave:
> Yes, sounds like a fab idea! Looking forward to keeping in contact with you all from WTT until we all have little babies! :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

mrsbtob said:


> Hi!! :wave:
> Yes, sounds like a fab idea! Looking forward to keeping in contact with you all from WTT until we all have little babies! :flower:

Definitely. I still keep in touch with some of the girls that I was WTT with before I had the "oops" that led to DS. Some of them are TTC, some of them are already pregnant, some of them just had their babies, and others are still WTT until later this year, next year, and there's one WTT until 2016 now. It's still crazy to me to think that I would either have a newborn, be TTC or have just found out that I'm pregnant at this time if we had gone our whole WTT time without any accidents.


Welcome LaceyDo :wave: :flower:
It's great that you're building your own home, how exciting! :happydance:
DF and I would really like to be able to build our own home someday, but that probably won't happen until I'm at least in my 30's or 40's and done having babies.


----------



## LaceyDo

KalonKiki said:


> mrsbtob said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LaceyDo :wave: :flower:
> It's great that you're building your own home, how exciting! :happydance:
> DF and I would really like to be able to build our own home someday, but that probably won't happen until I'm at least in my 30's or 40's and done having babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbtob said:
> 
> 
> Hi LaceyDo!
> Building your own home?! Thats so amazing!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! My OH and I are extremely lucky that his father builds houses so he's going to be our builder :) We're not quite "building our own home" but we get to pick out all the things we want! I can already picture one of the rooms with a baby in it!Click to expand...


----------



## KalonKiki

That's nice that your FIL is building your house. We're moving into a 3 bedroom rental August 3rd and I can't wait to decorate DS's room and start envisioning baby #2's nursery. :thumbup:


----------



## apreslaube

We were originally planning on TTC in December '14 or January '15. I think we have decided to wait until July of '15 now, because that's a month after we move out of our apartment. My in-laws are generously paying for the apartment for us (and my brother-in-law) and I've realized I'm just not comfortable taking advantage of my in-laws in that way. I'm sad to wait longer for our baby, but I know it's for the best. We'll have saved up more money and be in our own place again - by then close to buying a home. Anyone planning to try summer of 2015?


----------



## KalonKiki

apreslaube said:


> We were originally planning on TTC in December '14 or January '15. I think we have decided to wait until July of '15 now, because that's a month after we move out of our apartment. My in-laws are generously paying for the apartment for us (and my brother-in-law) and I've realized I'm just not comfortable taking advantage of my in-laws in that way. I'm sad to wait longer for our baby, but I know it's for the best. We'll have saved up more money and be in our own place again - by then close to buying a home. Anyone planning to try summer of 2015?

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:

We are most likely TTC in June 2015 as soon as we get married, but we might end up waiting until June 2016.


----------



## Cilla

Hi everyone!

We are WTT end of 2015. We get married this October but OH wants a year to just ourselves before we try. Though we've been together for five! I want one sooner and it is doing my head in! I want to at least NTNP at the start of next year :(


----------



## chazzmatazz

I'm having one of those days where I want to start trying again today already so bad! Damn having to go back to work and save up more money lol! Anyone else have these sort of days


----------



## apreslaube

Omg I am chazzmatazz. I had a dream last night that I just knew I was pregnant now and went to the drugstore to get a test. I was scared and everything, knowing the timing was wrong, but I was so happy. And then I woke up. :(


----------



## MissN8

Hi girls. My ttc date was originally meant to be dec 14 but has been pushed back to likely summer 15. Took me few days to come around to the change but am ok now and feeling very positive. It means we will have more savings and our house renovations should be nearly finished. Hoe is everyone keeping themselves busy? I was think of starting a new hobby something like baking. I already make jewellery but must start making more to sell.


----------



## wonders10

I'm so excited right now! My fiancé and I were originally planning to start trying next summer but with me being 34 now and already having had one MMC, we've decided to start trying right after we are married in March! I think we are going the NTNP route but I plan to be very aware of my cycles as well. So since we are getting married in 8 months, that means 8 months until TTC!


----------



## jrwifey18

ughh im getting baby fever soooooo bad lately i work a pediatrics office and seeing all the newborn babies nearly drives me insane i love my little girl but id love to give her a sibling some time soon she already loves babies i want to wait till after i get married and finished up my bachelors but its getting heard


----------



## apreslaube

Jrwifey18, omg working in pediatrics would be so hard with baby fever! I am in Chicago too!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

I'm also originally from Illinois, but not the Chicago area. I live in the Ozarks now.

I'm not really having a broody day, more like a day that I'm convinced that I'm already pregnant because I keep getting what look like evap lines when I POAS and I'm on CD38 with no sign of AF anywhere. I'm sure I'm really just being hopeful though, I only just had my first PPP after DS last month and it's supposed to be completely normal to have irregular cycles at first after having a baby, especially if you've been breastfeeding. I'm probably not pregnant and AF will surprise me out of the blue any day now. If she isn't here by Monday though I'm testing again. :haha:

I know it's for the best if I'm not though, I really would like to wait until we're married before we have another at the very least if we don't reach any of the other goals that we haven't already reached.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi everyone! DH and I have been WTT this Oct for a while, but after the loss of DH's dad this year and just a stessful year in general, and after much convincing DH that I DO want a 3rd but I'm not quite ready yet... we have pushed back our date another year to October 2015! I don't know how much I will be on here but I just wanted to introduce myself. I will try to keep up on everything. I'm 31, DH is 34 and we have two amazing little boys Gabe (5) and Jacob (2.5). We will be swaying for a girl.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey luvmyfam! I'm sorry that you had to push your date back, but I'm glad that we'll be WTT buddies again! :hugs:

How are Gabe and Jacob doing? Aside from this being a stressful year and your DH's father passing (which I am very sorry for your loss btw, my thoughts are with you and your family) how have you been?

As expected AF just showed up out of the blue the day after my last post in here! I'm glad that she didn't keep me waiting for much longer, but I do wish that my cycle had been shorter. I'm hopeful that this cycle will be shorter and that my periods will become regular and normal soon. The good news is that so far they appear to be normal and predictable as far as length and flow goes. :thumbup:

I'm beginning to have my doubts about being able to TTC next June. As it stands I would have to be finished with my medical billing certificate and in a job by January or we probably won't have enough money saved for DF to be okay with it. I'm going to try to finish it ASAP, but I'm not feeling very optimistic. For the moment I've decided to assume that we will have to wait until 2016 so that I can be pleasantly surprised if we are able to start trying next June rather than severely disappointed if it turns out that we have to wait longer.


----------



## azure girl

Hi ladies, thought I would introduce myself since I too will be waiting until 2015 to try for another. Let's see...I live in the western US and my DH is currently working on his MBA, he will finish in May and then will likely get a job in the DC area. We have a 3.5 month old little boy named Colton who is my whole world while DH works an internship on the east coast this summer. I am a SAHM and we are looking to try again in September. :)


----------



## luvmyfam

KalonKiki said:


> Hey luvmyfam! I'm sorry that you had to push your date back, but I'm glad that we'll be WTT buddies again! :hugs:
> 
> How are Gabe and Jacob doing? Aside from this being a stressful year and your DH's father passing (which I am very sorry for your loss btw, my thoughts are with you and your family) how have you bee


I've been ok. I actually feel like a weight has been lifted off my chest that we are not planning on TTC this fall. I'm just not ready yet. My DS 2, even though he is so much fun, is a TERROR :haha:. I just think it would be easier for me to have a pleasent pregnancy and easier for Jacob to adjust if we wait that extra year. Gabe was (and still is) a little angel child. Jacob just wants everything his way or he screams and cries. You tell him no and he yells at you and tries to tell you how its going to be:dohh:. Needless to say, we have our hands full with this one! It took me a long time to convince DH that the time is not right. He was really ready, but I think he is totally on board for Oct 2015 now! 

How are you? Your little guy is adorable!


----------



## Snufflepop

Hello! I figure I should introduce myself as we will be ttc no2 in 2015!

I have a 3.5 month old DD called Esmé and have been super broody for no2 pretty much as soon as she was born! We would like a fairly small age gap between her and our next child so I think we will start trying from her bday onwards which puts us in April. 

I would love to try from January onwards but I guess that depends if I can convince DH to go ahead earlier! He is in the process of applying for a new job which would be a lot more money so if he got it he might be more likely to try sooner!

Still waiting for first postpartum period too as am breastfeeding so I guess it depends on when AF returns too! Never thought I would want AF to arrive!

Look forward to getting to know you all while we wait out 2014!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

I'm glad that you're feeling good about TTC next year, luvmyfam, as well as your DH warming up to the idea of waiting longer. I'm sorry that Jacob has been a handful, but at least he's fun and there's never a dull moment! And thanks, I like to think that he gets his good looks from his mommy, haha. :winkwink:
We're doing well, moving into our new house in a couple of weeks actually. We're still only just renting, not owning, but I'm really excited about it. It'll be nice to get out of our 2 bedroom apartment and into a 3 bedroom house. Our cost of living is also going to go down while our income goes up, it's a great move all around. DF and I are also getting married June 6, 2015 so of course we're really excited about that as well. :D

I wish I could give you some insight as to when you'll start getting your periods back Snufflepop, but apparently it's different for everyone. I just got my first PPP June 9th and I'm currently on my second one now. So basically I started getting them back when my DS was 8 months old. I've known women that have gone over a year and a half before getting their first PPP though. :shrug:
I hope that it doesn't take you that long to get your first PPP though!


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow Kalonkiki with a house move and a wedding to plan hopefully this next year of wtt will fly by for you! 

We moved from a flat to a 3 bed house last year and the extra space is sooo nice! It's nice to have stairs too! 

I'm currently off work on maternity til end of March 2015 and hopefully will only be going back briefly before going on Mat leave again, my boss is gonna love me.....!

Are all you ladies in the US? I am in UK, I think our maternity care and leave is very different to the way yours works.


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope so too, especially since I might have to wait an extra year!

We won't have stairs, but the extra space will certainly be lovely. :haha:

Yes, I do believe that maternity leave, rights, and benefits are very different across the pond. We have it pretty rough over here, 12 weeks of paid mat leave at most and that's if we're lucky. The only way that we get to take a year off to stay at home with our babies is if we leave our jobs. I'm not looking forward to having to go back into the workforce, but I am glad that DF's income has been enough for us to live on so that I can stay home with DS for his first year. I'm hoping to do the same thing with our next baby, but may have to work from home instead.


----------



## tverb84

Here in Canada both parents get paternity leave. One parent can take six months off or I think the mom can have a full year off and I'm pretty sure it's paid.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everyone! I want to introduce myself! I have a daughter named Isabela and she just turned one. I've always wanted a small age gap (not too small) and since we changed insurance our insurance wont cover pregnancy until january, so in January we will start trying for baby #2, if I get pregnant right away there will be 2 years and 4 months or so apart! I am so excited!


----------



## Snufflepop

Tverb, Canada sounds pretty similar to UK, I feel very lucky that I can take the whole year off. Kalonkiki I can't imagine leaving my baby at 12 weeks old! That is still so tiny ! You are super lucky your DF could support you to take the year off. I would feel I was missing do much by going back to work that early, but I guess if you have no choice you gotta do it! 

Hi borr.dg.baby! Welcome ! Look forward to waiting the year out with you! 2 yrs 4 months sounds like a lovely age gap between your dD and next baby!


----------



## apreslaube

Yeah insurance and maternity/paternity stuff sucks here. 

I have a second interview on Monday for a job - really hoping I get an offer. I'm so sick of being unemployed.

I'm so depressed today. I had a dream last night I had a baby girl. I was so in love with her. I kept kissing her face lol.


----------



## tverb84

I heard the US is the only first world country who doesn't offer paid paternity leave or something like that.


----------



## apreslaube

tverb84. Yeah, paternity leave is not legally required here. Some companies will offer a few weeks as a benefit though. From what I have seen, dads take off about a week after a baby is born, using vacation and sick time. For maternity leave, I believe we get 3 months. BUT, (in my experience with companies) the mom must use all sick and vacation time in that 3 months, and the rest is FMLA. It's sad, isn't it?


----------



## Snufflepop

Apreslaube maybe your dream is a sign of things to come in the future! 

The maternity/paternity situation makes me grateful to be in the UK! 

Anybody have any pre ttc goals? Mine is to get as fit as possible before going for number 2. I used to dance a lot before DD but after a year of doing nothing I feel v out of shape! Would rather get back into shape before falling pg so that I don't end up with twice the baby weight to lose!


----------



## tverb84

It makes me glad that I live in Canada.


----------



## MissN8

My goal is to get our house improvements finished then wont have any worries when ttc and can enjoy it. We have so much to do though. Would also like to go on one last holiday.


----------



## Snufflepop

MissN8 a holiday sounds good! Preferably somewhere exotic that you won't be able to do once you have children! 

Getting our house sorted was one of our pre ttc no 1 goals. It is hard just to keep the house clean and tidy now we have DD without having to do DIY aswell!

Apreslaube good luck with your job interview!!!


----------



## MissN8

Yea somewhere exotic would be lovely. We def want house done first but doesn't make the wait any easier.


----------



## campn

I'm WTT for baby #2 in early 2015 for a few reasons, so my son could be a bit over 3 years old, lose some weight and my parents might be moving closer! They live overseas now and I'd LOVE to have them close.


----------



## MommyPrice

As for my goals prior to ttc, the main one is that my husband has to be finished school! Currently I have 2 sons, John (2.5 yrs) and Mason (6 months), and it's hard to live on the income of a waiter. If all the classes go well he will be graduating in May '15 at which point we'll start trying on my birthday (May 28th). That would put the two youngest at just over 2 years apart which I loved doing the first time. But I wouldn't mind them being up to 3.5 years apart so I'm going to be really picky about which months I try in as I'd like to have the next baby in certain months. If after a year of selective conception doesn't work, then we'll try for anything we can get. And yes - we're going to be swaying :pink: . We're willing to try up to four kids to find our girl so I won't be upset if this one is a boy. 

Can't believe that it's only 10 more months! Definitely not as broody as I once was, but still pretty bad. Mason is a lot more challenging than John was at this age, and John is *definitely* in the terrible twos now.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I'm thinking of moving TTCing forward to Jan, maybe even Dec this year as I'm worried it will take a long time and would rather risk having a baby a bit too soon than really late. Ideally I would like our 3rd born before May 2016 so they can start school sooner (that is the cut off here). This gives us about 8 months to hopefully fall pregnant in my preferred time frame. Not that I have even fallen pregnant in my preferred time frame before!!

I have actually decided that Jan/Feb 2016 would be the best time for a new baby for several reasons but I don't think it is something I can control (which I struggle with as I'm a bit of a planner lol).

As for maternity leave her in Australia, we can take 52 weeks leave (unpaid) but you can get 18 weeks paid at minimum wage from the government, some employers also offer paid leave of about 12 - 18 weeks. There are plans to bring in a new system of 26 weeks paid leave at your income in July 2015 which would be fantastic but I'm not convinced it will get through parliament. Either way we are much better of than the US, I can't imagine returning to work so soon!


----------



## Fliss

So my husband has spent the last week in the States for his new job. He's home tomorrow thank goodness.

However, the chance of moving abroad is back on the table. His immediate boss has been tasked with creating a team of 5 people total, of which Jo is the first. They wanted *him* specifically even though it meant he was based in the UK.

We thought that they wanted to set up a UK branch of the company and so wouldn't want Jo to move over there. We were wrong.

So, he has to work there for a minimum of 12 months before they could even apply for the visa for him, so this is definitely an 18-month minimum plan. Le hubs is freaking out because I've basically said: "right, let's do it".

But I would most likely only be able to travel over there on a spousal visa. Which means I legally wouldn't be able to work. Which means by default I'd be a SAHM. Which, quite frankly, scares the bejeebus out of me. I do NOT have a lot of patience with Nathan after 48 hours... 

So some mega ground rules would need to be set - I am not doing every damn thing every damn day. If taking care of the house and kid(s) becomes my job, as in my working life - then I deserve breaks and some time off.

I appreciate this is not the usual way one approaches being a SAHP - but this would be through necessity, not choice, and I'm not ending up being overworked and unappreciated and turning into a seething ball of resentment over 'loss of career' or something similar.

I know myself well.

On the plus side, we could potentially rent our house out without selling it - we're very close to Banbury train station so a good commuting location.

I'm worried about my medical condition - a pre-existing condition like this Stateside? Could cause problems. Admittedly if I can get all my immeidate surgical needs sorted out before we moved then that's not so bad - just need regular access to pain pills and hormonal BC.

Also, we would be trying for baby #2 from next year which needs to be factored into travel plans but god alone knows when or indeed if I would fall pregnant again.

Gah no wonder I'm feeling ill and stressed!


----------



## Fliss

How are we all doing ladies? x


----------



## MommyPrice

Doing well over here thanks! We just celebrated our 8th Anniversary since we've been together (we celebrate it more than our wedding anniversary as we were in a long distance relationship and no one thought we'd last more than a month)... and we're finally going on our much belated honeymoon in 4 days to the Dominican :happydance: I'll be ovulating then, so I have to be really careful not to get pregnant, haha. 

I was all happy about not being broody anymore, but it's back now in full force :dohh: These next 9 months aren't going to go by fast enough for me. So, to pass the time I've been making a huge list on Listography of baby names (I have an unhealthy obsession over names, literally). 

How about everyone else? I feel a lot of distance from everyone in the group still (likely due to the fact that we're not actively trying to get pregnant yet and not posting a lot), and can't wait until we all have exact dates that we'll be trying to get pregnant. I'll be excited for everyone getting their bfp but I'd love to find someone who gets pregnant around the same time as me so we can go through morning sickness and swollen ankles together, haha. The plan is still May 28th - July 15th 2015 for me, followed by December 28th 2015 - February 15th 2016.


----------



## Snufflepop

Hello ladies! Just checking in but not really much to report from my end really. Still not sure of exact dates for ttc next year. 

We are considering January to start, my only quandary is that I am currently on maternity leave til 25th of March 2015 so if I fell straight away I would be going back to work pregnant. I don't mind that (in fact I would prefer it!) but I need to get a copy of my work maternity policy just to make sure I would still be eligible for Mat pay second time around. Don't want to shoot myself in the foot over a few extra weeks of waiting!


----------



## Springermommy

Hi everyone! It's been a couple of months since I've logged on. As of a few days ago, I'm halfway through my Master's degree!! 
9 months until we go on our cruise to the Bahamas and start TTC! These next 9 months will definitely be a challenge as I begin my second internship in the drug and alcohol field and complete more difficult classes. 
I just have to keep focusing on the ultimate goal(s)... Graduation, an awesome family cruise and God-willing, our first little blessing!! 
I think 2015 is going to be a good year. :)


----------



## tverb84

I probably won't be ttcing next year considering I'll be taking an English class that I need to get into the program I want to take in college in 2016. It would probably very hard to have a baby and go to school at the same time.


----------



## KG706

Hola girls!

Sooo DF and I are WTT right now.. But I am actually SUPER excited about it because something amazing happened the other day... DF and I were driving home from work and he asked if our original 'TTC for #1' date of August 2016 is really what I wanted... I was terrified for a second thinking he was about to tell me that we should push it back to 2017!! He then tells me he can't find a "good enough reason" why we should wait much past our wedding day (October 10th of 2015, just over a year away!). So of course, I agreed there wasn't much of a reason to wait either :) SO! It's October of 2015 for us.. DF will be 30 and I'll be 28.. I'll be done with grad school and our house should be just about done being built :) Now-- If I could just enjoy the time in between.. HA! I've been charting my cycle's, reading up on prenatal care and exercise/nutrition for preparing myself... Grad school starts up in a few weeks, so that should have me busy as well.. I hate to say this, but I hope this next year fly's by! ..I also plan to stalk this forum for a little extra comfort as well :happydance:


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow! It sounds like everyone has some really exciting things planned while wtt! Holidays, houses, weddings and finishing up school - I feel boring in comparison! This year will hopefully fly by for everyone!


----------



## Fliss

Oh KG706 that's fab. 

Our date remains the same - with the caveat of - we will TTC earlier if the laparoscopy shows it's necessary


----------



## tverb84

Snufflepop said:


> Wow! It sounds like everyone has some really exciting things planned while wtt! Holidays, houses, weddings and finishing up school - I feel boring in comparison! This year will hopefully fly by for everyone!

Is that your baby in your avatar? She's soooo cute.


----------



## MissN8

Hi girls not much different here except booked wee hol for end of year and hope our ttc is may or June 2015 as will hopefully have saved enough by then. 9 months and counting!!!!


----------



## Snufflepop

tverb84 said:


> Snufflepop said:
> 
> 
> Wow! It sounds like everyone has some really exciting things planned while wtt! Holidays, houses, weddings and finishing up school - I feel boring in comparison! This year will hopefully fly by for everyone!
> 
> Is that your baby in your avatar? She's soooo cute.Click to expand...

Thankyou, Yes that's her! I'm very lucky, my dad is a photographer so he always manages to get great pics of her!

I saw you were planning to go back to study, that sounds great. I am still torn about whether to do the same. Just not sure whether to get baby no 2 out the way first. The course I want to do is 3 years so the reality is it would be another 5 years minimum till we ttc no 2 and I don't think I want that big of a gap. These decisions are so hard!


----------



## Kiki1993

I might be trying Dec 2015 .. We were going to be trying in 2017-2018 because i wanted a degree, but going to talk to my OH about stopping after my hnd because i already work part time in the job that the degree would give me. Going to get the hnd just to give more opportunities for different roles and finish in june 2016 so figured if we try in dec we will be due after i finish. Just need to run it through with OH but he wanted to try this dec so i doubt he will object lol! 
The only down thing for me is we will only get maternity allowance until i go back to work, not maternity pay but OH money is enough to pay the bills and have 200 spare each month which is quite good for us and definitely live able. I'm going to be so excited, do you guys have a list to complete? (I have a bit of organisational ocd)


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

I don't post much on here either as I guess there isn't much for me to post. Still WTT lol. Our plan is to try as soon as we are married. I track my cycles and I may be having my fertile days the week before our wedding in March so I'm even tempted to start then, if not we will for sure start TTC in April 2015. I can't wait to start, which is another reason I don't come on here often...it feels like a tease!

While I WTT, I'm trying to lose weight (for baby and wedding) and read up on things to do/not do when ttc. I plan on acting "pregnant" as soon as we start trying...no processed foods and eating the way you should while pregnant, limiting/eliminating caffeine, alcohol and otc medicines I take occasionally. Our last pregnancy ended in MC and was unplanned so I really want to do it right this time.

I'm also thinking of getting one of the clearblue fertliity monitors. They are pricey but I like that I don't have to remember to do an OPK or even temp since I've been trying that to look at my cycles and I am horrible at remembering to take my temp every morning!


----------



## azure girl

12.5 months til we TTC! September will be awesome! DH comes home from an internship in 4 days, so I have been putting the home in order. Goals? Well, we need to be moved and DH in a job before we try again, but that is about it.


----------



## MissN8

How much are the clear blue monitors?


----------



## wonders10

MissN8 said:


> How much are the clear blue monitors?

I've seen varying prices. The monitor itself is around $100 at CVS, but then you need test strips (and you use a lot of them from what I've read). Amazon has a set with strips and the monitor for around $150.


----------



## MissN8

wow thanks that is expensive enough but suppose worth it if you get your bfp quicker. Boots is doing it for £66 in the sale


----------



## Girly922

Well it's been a while since I've had the chance to log on and read. DD is nearly walking so I barely get to sit down now. Lol. 
Not much has been going on here, we've booked to go to India in December. Little bit apprehensive about travelling that far with DD but so looking forward to a holiday! We've also just had her place at nursery confirmed for when I start back at work in November. So not looking forward to leaving her but the nursery is A-MAZ-ING!! 
Still getting broody at points. I've even bought a couple of sleepsuits for the next baby. I fell in love with them and just couldn't resist. They're gender neutral as we plan on staying team yellow again anyway. As broody as I feel sometimes, I'm still quite happy WTT for the moment. 

As for the clearblue fertility monitors, I used one last time and fell preg with DD first cycle! Definitely recommend it!


----------



## wonders10

Girly922 said:


> As for the clearblue fertility monitors, I used one last time and fell preg with DD first cycle! Definitely recommend it!

This is awesome news! 

As expensive as they are, I just think its easier to always do what you need to do first thing in the morning and not worry you started at the wrong day with an OPK, or missed your day because you weren't home in the afternoon, etc. 

I did buy some OPKs at the dollar store, just for fun. I'm just trying to really learn my cycle and I was so happy seeing a positive! Now to see when AF arrives and get an idea of my luteal phase length (not exact, I know, but still curious).


----------



## Girly922

The thing that I found really made it worth the money I paid for it, was that I learnt that I actually ovulate earlier than I thought. So I could've missed my fertile days every month unless we dtd every day which is pretty impossible with an OH who works away all week. I never got a positive on a cheapy OPK. 

I got my monitor off eBay. It hadn't been used as the lady bought it and found out she was pregnant before getting to use it. eBay seems to have some lucky monitors! Lol.


----------



## Shorty88

Hi, I'm new to wtt is there anyone waiting till Christmas 2015?


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

Having some what of a freak out moment. I bought some ovulation tests at the dollar store and happened to get a positive on day 13. Yesterday was day 24, and after my fiancé and I BD I noticed some brown discharge when I was cleaning up. A penny sized amount got on a pad I put on since I assumed AF had started, but now nothing. I haven't seen any brown or red on my pad or when wiping since right after sex. And the last time that happened - spotting that lasted barely a day and stopped, I got my BFP, which ended in a mmc. The thing that makes me think I'm completely looney tunes, is that we've been using condoms! So I really think its a long shot that I would be pregnant. So what could cause spotting that would suddenly stop? On a normal cycle, the spotting would happen and within a few hours, my period would actual start so I'm concerned. I am have some mild cramps and backache like AF is coming but to be honest, I felt like that before my BFP and almost every other month so nothing feels different.

Thanks for listening to me vent!

Just looking for some advice.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies, I know it's been a while since I've posted. It's mostly because we moved about a month ago, but also because we have officially changed our TTC date to June 2016. I'm not really feeling sad about this as I equally agree that we need to wait an extra year. I'm going to be really upset if DF wants to wait even longer longer than that, but I'm okay with waiting an extra year for now. DS still feels very much like a baby to us and we don't want to risk two in diapers or start potty training while pregnant and have him stop in the middle after baby #2 was born (I've heard of that happening before). We also feel like we need that extra time to get our ducks in a row as it looks like we won't be financially prepared by June 2015 and a 3 year age gap feels more right to us than a 2 year age gap. It just seems like it would be very worth it in the long run to wait an extra year.

So I just wanted to say goodbye and thanks for having me. I'll be sure to keep up with your TTC journeys next year. :hugs:


----------



## Springermommy

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Having some what of a freak out moment. I bought some ovulation tests at the dollar store and happened to get a positive on day 13. Yesterday was day 24, and after my fiancé and I BD I noticed some brown discharge when I was cleaning up. A penny sized amount got on a pad I put on since I assumed AF had started, but now nothing. I haven't seen any brown or red on my pad or when wiping since right after sex. And the last time that happened - spotting that lasted barely a day and stopped, I got my BFP, which ended in a mmc. The thing that makes me think I'm completely looney tunes, is that we've been using condoms! So I really think its a long shot that I would be pregnant. So what could cause spotting that would suddenly stop? On a normal cycle, the spotting would happen and within a few hours, my period would actual start so I'm concerned. I am have some mild cramps and backache like AF is coming but to be honest, I felt like that before my BFP and almost every other month so nothing feels different.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent!
> 
> Just looking for some advice.

Chances are very slim that you're pg after using a condom. Personally, my period starts very light, goes away for a day, the comes back for 4 more days. Maybe it's off kilter this month bc of stress or another reason?? That's just my 2 cents. &#128522; hope the outcome is as it should be!


----------



## Springermommy

KalonKiki said:


> Hey ladies, I know it's been a while since I've posted. It's mostly because we moved about a month ago, but also because we have officially changed our TTC date to June 2016. I'm not really feeling sad about this as I equally agree that we need to wait an extra year. I'm going to be really upset if DF wants to wait even longer longer than that, but I'm okay with waiting an extra year for now. DS still feels very much like a baby to us and we don't want to risk two in diapers or start potty training while pregnant and have him stop in the middle after baby #2 was born (I've heard of that happening before). We also feel like we need that extra time to get our ducks in a row as it looks like we won't be financially prepared by June 2015 and a 3 year age gap feels more right to us than a 2 year age gap. It just seems like it would be very worth it in the long run to wait an extra year.
> 
> So I just wanted to say goodbye and thanks for having me. I'll be sure to keep up with your TTC journeys next year. :hugs:

Having to wait stinks, but it sounds like it will be worth it in the long run. Goodbye and God bless'


----------



## Springermommy

I can't believe we only have to wait 8 months until we really, truly TTC!!! I'm so excited! Come on, May!!!


----------



## wonders10

Springermommy said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Having some what of a freak out moment. I bought some ovulation tests at the dollar store and happened to get a positive on day 13. Yesterday was day 24, and after my fiancé and I BD I noticed some brown discharge when I was cleaning up. A penny sized amount got on a pad I put on since I assumed AF had started, but now nothing. I haven't seen any brown or red on my pad or when wiping since right after sex. And the last time that happened - spotting that lasted barely a day and stopped, I got my BFP, which ended in a mmc. The thing that makes me think I'm completely looney tunes, is that we've been using condoms! So I really think its a long shot that I would be pregnant. So what could cause spotting that would suddenly stop? On a normal cycle, the spotting would happen and within a few hours, my period would actual start so I'm concerned. I am have some mild cramps and backache like AF is coming but to be honest, I felt like that before my BFP and almost every other month so nothing feels different.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent!
> 
> Just looking for some advice.
> 
> Chances are very slim that you're pg after using a condom. Personally, my period starts very light, goes away for a day, the comes back for 4 more days. Maybe it's off kilter this month bc of stress or another reason?? That's just my 2 cents. &#128522; hope the outcome is as it should be!Click to expand...

Thanks, AF arrived finally. I have had some extra stress which maybe caused the spotting. Normally I spot only for a few hours but this was 2-3 days of barely spotting. I'll see how this next cycle goes. I'm finally starting to temp..I've made it 2 days so far lol.


----------



## MissN8

8 months will fly by yay!


----------



## wonders10

6-7 months for me! Whoa! :happydance:


----------



## Skyler2014

Hello, ladies. I have a 4 month old son and already really want another but I wasn't able to breastfeed my son so I might not be able to bf a second child and I can't afford another child, especially if I have to formula feed again. Plus, my oh only recently found work and he'd behind on child support for his other kids with his ex. Hoping to start ttc #2 after my probation period of my new job once I'm off maternity leave in March so hopefully we'll be doing a little better financially. Skyler will be 14 months old so even if we conceive the first month (which is unlikely because I have long cycles and don't ovulate every cycle) he will be almost 2 by the time we have his sister or brother. I guess July 2015 is my target time to ttc #2. Right now we are using the pull out methods combined with charting my cycles


----------



## MommyPrice

Well - potential change of plans! We will (for sure) be ttc in just under 9 months, as that's when my husband will graduate from Virginia Tech. However, if he gets a job offer sometime this year from the career fair, then we may end up starting to try in January - only 4 months away!! My only concern is that my eldest son went started to go through the terrible twos starting at 21 months, and my youngest will be 20 months when the new baby comes. I liked having my kids at just over 2 years apart as it gave me time to learn how to cope with the tantrums. Anyone have experience with a newborn while their other child was just starting to go through the terrible twos? 

Super super super super super super excited to be pregnant next year either way :)


----------



## apreslaube

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I have been lurking but haven't had anything to say . Anyway, I just wanted to say that I was finally offered a job. My insurance will begin in December, and we are now able to say that we will be TTC starting in May 2015. So excited, 8 months!


----------



## Fliss

So I had my op. I have serious endometriosis. 

No way I'm having 3 kids and I'll be lucky to have 2 - Nathan shouldn't exist apparently. 

I have a 6-month window after this op in an ideal world so we HAVE to bring TTC forward to January to catch the latter half of it.


----------



## MissN8

Hi fliss, sorry to hear you have serious Endo. Did they say it would come back what level so you have? You feeling ok?


----------



## Fliss

Stage 4 - my tubes were encased in scarring and adhesions, and my entire pelvic region was frozen. (Which apparently means what it sounds like - all internal organs stuck together) my tubes aren't healthy and are partially blocked and I had endometrial cysts over my ovaries - which they did manage to remove. 

I'm struggling to get my head around it and my DH just put a potential move to the USA back on the table...


----------



## Springermommy

Fliss, I'm really sorry about your endo. :( Sending good thoughts and prayers your way...

apreslaube-8 months for me, also! Woohoo! Can't wait :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Fliss, so sorry to hear about your endo. That must be so hard to take in. I pray you will be blessed with at least one more little bundle :).


----------



## xLeeBeex

Sorry to hear about the endo Fliss, that's awful :( don't give up hope though. Whats the next step?


----------



## MissN8

Fliss. Hope ur ok and maybe these next 6 months is the best time to try. My gynae said alot of women fall preg straight after a lap.


----------



## Fliss

Well ladies I received this in the post today:

https://i.imgur.com/tB75k6T.jpg


The expression "buggeration" springs to mind.

I've had my cry.

Now to pick myself up, brush myself off and adjust plans accordingly.

I've rung my surgeon's secretary to request clarification as she said we should TTC, so I am waiting on a call back.

Which we will now do as soon as I'm healed up and get my coil taken out.

DH and I have talked - properly talked - and we have contingency plans in place now.


----------



## Fliss

So I'm officially stepping out of WTT and into TTC - do feel free to stalk me ladies - I've had a rough road getting here, wouldn't wish this on anyone, but I'm moving across - good luck to you all ladies xxxx


----------



## Girly922

Good luck Fliss! I really hope you're blessed with another miracle bundle very soon. X x


----------



## MissN8

good luck fliss. babydust to you!!


----------



## tverb84

Fliss said:


> So I'm officially stepping out of WTT and into TTC - do feel free to stalk me ladies - I've had a rough road getting here, wouldn't wish this on anyone, but I'm moving across - good luck to you all ladies xxxx

Good luck ttcing. :flower:


----------



## geordiemoo

Good luck fliss xx


----------



## LoeLoe

Hi ladies, I'm a bit new, and was wondering whether anyone else was WTT because of a mood disorder? My husband and I won't be trying until 2015 so that I've been weened off enough medication and put on new, safer ones. I was curious about anyone else's experiences because it'll be my first time trying...

Good luck to you though, Fliss!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Good luck TTC Fliss!


LoeLoe I had PND after my first so I was still on meds when we we decided to TTC our second. I then tried to wean myself but ended up back on them as I got too anxious. The meds I was on are considered 'safe' for pregnancy and breastfeeding, I would have preferred not to have been on them but it didn't work that way for me. It is a good thing you are waiting to give yourself some time to sort out your medication before TTC.


----------



## ChiiBaby

First of all good luck fliss!

Second thing is Hi :D im WTT till july 2015 :) we are waiting till after we get married to have our second x


----------



## LoeLoe

ttc bubby no2 - what kind of medication did they say was "safe" for pregnancy? I have a pre-pregnancy appt coming up in October to talk through this with my OB-GYN and would like to address this - I just don't know much about the different drug choices for pregnancy.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

LoeLoe said:


> ttc bubby no2 - what kind of medication did they say was "safe" for pregnancy? I have a pre-pregnancy appt coming up in October to talk through this with my OB-GYN and would like to address this - I just don't know much about the different drug choices for pregnancy.

I was on zoloft which is considered ok. I don't think it is 100% safe but it was better than suffering from anxiety and depression.



I had cuddles today with a two week old baby girl... very cute :)


----------



## Bundle of joy

Yes were waiting until late december early 2015.... cant wait im so excited yet nervous! LO will be 2 and a half when baby born x


----------



## LoeLoe

ttc bubby no2 - thanks! I'll look into that. Very cute :). My friends are in early pregnancy states so I don't get that luxury just yet...

Bundle of joy - good luck! Hope everything works out well!


----------



## pradabooties

Hi all! 

I've been with my partner 4.5 years and we are waiting til mid 2015 to TTC :) So hard to wait but between now and then I am graduating university, we are moving into a bigger place and going overseas for our 5 year anniversary.


----------



## MrsSmith54

I will be joining in I plan to start trying January 2015 and hoping I can get pregnant on the first try given my history of miscarriage and infertility. I have to wait because I just had a c section delivery due to preeclampsia at 31 weeks. I lost my daughter at 9days old to NEC she had a very aggressive form it took her life in 23hrs the medications treatments surgery nothing could save her from it. We decided not to wait but the doctors say that given the preeclampsia and the fear of ripping my uterus open I have to wait till January to get pregnant


----------



## azure girl

MrsSmith54 said:


> I will be joining in I plan to start trying January 2015 and hoping I can get pregnant on the first try given my history of miscarriage and infertility. I have to wait because I just had a c section delivery due to preeclampsia at 31 weeks. I lost my daughter at 9days old to NEC she had a very aggressive form it took her life in 23hrs the medications treatments surgery nothing could save her from it. We decided not to wait but the doctors say that given the preeclampsia and the fear of ripping my uterus open I have to wait till January to get pregnant

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: NEC is so scary...I have a cousin who had it, and I can't even imagine how hard that had to be...when it comes time to try again, I will pray for you.


----------



## luvmyfam

MrsSmith54 said:


> I will be joining in I plan to start trying January 2015 and hoping I can get pregnant on the first try given my history of miscarriage and infertility. I have to wait because I just had a c section delivery due to preeclampsia at 31 weeks. I lost my daughter at 9days old to NEC she had a very aggressive form it took her life in 23hrs the medications treatments surgery nothing could save her from it. We decided not to wait but the doctors say that given the preeclampsia and the fear of ripping my uterus open I have to wait till January to get pregnant

MrsSmith54, I just want to give you hugs :hugs:. I am so sorry for your horrible loss :(. I am a NICU nurse and unfortunately know all to well the devestating effects of NEC. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MommyPrice

*Hugs* I'm sorry to hear that. I belong to a group of moms who have lost their precious angels, and it's never easy. My prayers are with you now and for when you start trying again.

Do any of you check this thread daily looking for a reason to post, but not finding anything worth posting (does that make sense, haha)? I feel that we're in the silent part before things really get going. We're all introducing ourselves, but there really is nothing to report besides us all being broody!! Can't wait till we can start talking about our times ttc, our two-week-waits, sharing baby names, etc.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I'm so sorry for your loss MrsSmith54.


MommyPrice, I probably only check in here every week or two but at one stage it was more often. You are right though, there isn't much to chat about when you are just waiting. 

I am wondering if I really should ttc when most days I am struggling to manage with my two. I often wonder if I want to go through it all again! It might just be because we have hit the very stubborn 3 year old age again?


----------



## MommyPrice

I know what you mean - my eldest will be 3 next month and it's exceptionally hard since he's not talking... well - he's talking, but nothing we can really understand, so it's frustrating for both him and myself. My youngest will be likely walking next month and I already feel like I'm completely overwhelmed! The only thing that is reassuring me is that many people have more than 2 children and live to tell the tale, haha.

What I don't care for is that I cannot predict what the kids will be like in 9 months from when I conceive. They could be going through a stage (ex - youngest could be starting the terrible twos) and I would have to juggle a newborn along with my two boys with little sleep. Depending if my husband gets a job offer before New Year's, my children could be potentially 26 months apart and 20 months apart. Scary!!


----------



## Earthylove

Hi!

I'm waiting till my husband is able to get a better paying job and I'm closer to the end of my graduate program. We're thinking August 2015, but i wish it was sooner!!


----------



## apreslaube

I think I check every week or so but I never really write . I've been at my job for 5 weeks now (holy cow where has the time gone?!). My husband still doesn't have a job sadly, but he keeps applying. He got a part time transcription thing online, but that only pays about 100 or so a week. 

Assuming he gets a job soon and we can pay off our credit cards debts before we have to get our own place in June, we are planning now to start TTC in March of next year. That's also assuming I get my weight down 15 more pounds by then. I've lost about 15 in 4 months, so I'm hoping that trend will continue.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies! I have decided to come back to the group because I talked to DF and he's keen on the idea of trying next year if he feels like we're financially ready. :happydance: 

I know that we thought we would want a 3 year gap because we felt like DS would be too young at 2 years old to handle another baby, but after spending some time with my 3 year old brother and 5 year old sister and realized that DS will probably feel that young for us until he's at least 6 and I don't have the patience to wait that long. Besides, why wait an extra year for no reason if we're ready in every other way before then? I also didn't want two in diapers but I feel like DS will be ready to potty train early and even if I didn't feel that way there is no guarantee that he will be potty trained by the time that #2 arrived and there is no way to tell what he will be like and where he will be at developmentally 9 months in advance. It's ridiculous to even try to plan for that. I'm still keen on trying in June for a Spring baby but DF likes the idea of trying around DS's second birthday in September, so we'll see how it goes. For now I'm going to assume that we will be waiting until May 2016 anyway so that I will be excited if we get to TTC sooner rather than disappointed if it really does end up taking that long. DF said that he only agreed to wait until 2016 because he didn't think that I would be upset if he wanted to start trying sooner. I honestly think that he's going to get more excited and broody as soon as we get closer to reaching all of our goals. For now I will leave my ticker and place on the WTT list where they currently are until I know for sure when we'll start trying because I'm tired of changing our date and it's already set at the longest we will be waiting. I'm really excited! Roll on 2015. :coffee:


----------



## danielle1984

Hi!! We are hoping to start ttc#2 in Dec-January 2015. We are super excited! I wish it was sooner, but we have to wait. A fall or winter baby would be lovely :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome Danielle! :wave: :flower:

Until recently DF and I were WTT until May 2016 after deciding that 2015 was just too soon, but DF and I both came around to the idea of trying next year anyway as long as we reach our financial goals by December. :happydance:

I'll take a baby anytime time of year that I can get, but if I had the choice I'd want want to be due anytime between late February and early September. I had my DS at 38 weeks, so if I went early again then we'd probably still have a February baby at the earliest and an August baby at the latest, and even if I went late (not likely though) it shouldn't be by so much that if we did have a September baby we would need to worry about their birthdays being too close. I wouldn't mind another fall baby if it happened that way, but all of our birthdays are already in fall. It's just December and January that I REALLY want to avoid if I can.

I hope that you get your fall or winter baby! Having a fall baby and a fall birthday rocks. It does kind of suck being in your third trimester all summer though. That's why I'm really hoping for a spring baby, I've heard those make the best pregnancies and weather for newborns. It was still nice out when we had DS so that wasn't too bad while he was a newborn, but I really wouldn't want a winter baby aside from late February if I can help it. It gets colder here than it does where we were last living, but it's also more peaceful here, we live in a 3 bedroom house instead of a 2 bedroom apartment, and it's a great community and school with such nice people. DF likes his job better here too.

Now that we have a new place and a new car that's more baby friendly and DS is a toddler and I'm down to my goal weight it feels so much closer instead of feeling like it will never happen. I still can't believe that it's already been nearly 9 months since I came back to WTT after having DS. 

What are you and your OH waiting for? Why would you prefer to have a fall or winter baby this time around? Do you have any personal goals that aren't related to having another baby before you start trying?


----------



## apreslaube

I don't really care when we have the baby in terms of time of year. I guess I want a December baby just cause that would mean we got pregnant the first month we are trying . Waiting for my health insurance to kick in, more weight loss, credit cards paid off, and eligibility for fmla (want to be at job 6 months before trying so I'm relatively fmla safe).


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hey there! 

Hoping you folks dont mind me jumping in here. My name is Lauren, I'm WTT in Jan - March 2015! 

OH and I have been talking about TTC for a while and it was only last week we sat down and had a proper discussion about it. We decided that since I have just started at a new job I am best to give myself a few months to settle in and work until the end of my probation period before we start TTC. That's in January 2015! He wants to clear off an old debt and have a bit more saved in the bank before we start which will take until about February. 

Currently I am on the minipill, so I will come off that in January and start prenatals from then and see what happens :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:

It won't be much longer now until you actually start TTC, how exciting! DF and I are at least waiting until after our wedding, so June 2015 is the soonest that we will start trying. We also have some financial goals to reach though so my best estimate as to when we will be able to start trying is September 2015, around DS's 2nd birthday.


----------



## blessme

I am so excited to announce we will start TTC around spring time! 

We are waiting until we buy a house, just waiting for the perfect home to come up!

I cant wait... so before I decide to do something stupid (like TTC early!) i thought it would be better to find support on a forum and just wait a while longer!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:

It's really exciting to know that I could be trying this time next year. As quickly as time passed this last year I'm sure that it will pass by just as fast this year, especially as DS gets busier and busier. :D


----------



## MissN8

Kiki I'm the same this last year has flew in and so will the next and then it will finally be our time!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hello ladies! I'm Brandi, have 4 beautiful kiddos. Zoe is 7, Isaiah is 5, Anberlin is 3, and Asher is 3 months old. I'm officially back here. I was here whilst waiting for my tubal reversal and got pregnant right away, resulting in Asher.

Now I'm waiting for my cycle to return and will begin TTC in May 2015. Here's to Team 2016!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome Brandi! :wave: :flower:
I love the name Anberlin for a girl but DF does not. He's incredibly picky with names because he has a Master's in English and minored in Classical Latin and he doesn't want our potential daughter to share a name with a band. :roll:
Asher is also a really cute name, it was on my boy list but DF turned that one down too. :dohh:

Congrats on your recent :blue: bundle by the way. I miss when mine was that tiny, baby boys are so precious. :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww but they're such an amazing band. I'm incredibly sad that they're breaking up at the end of the year. I'm going to their Toronto show on November 18. I keep hoping and praying for a reunion tour down the road so she can see her namesake, lol. That's too bad that he's shooting down those names.


----------



## MummyKP

We've recently got married and i am so ready for a family, just working on my hubby. He wants children but not quite ready just yet! Im hoping for jan 2015 :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
Congrats on your wedding. I hope that you can convince your DH to start trying sometime next year at least. :D

"The Unwinding Cable Car" and "Fin" are probably my favorite songs by Anberlin. 

It's okay, I shot down his favorite boy and girl names too. His favorite girl name is Chloe (too weird for me as I have a 5 year old cousin named Chloe) and his favorite boy name was Mathias (which I hated for obvious reasons I would like to think :haha:). We just have very different taste in names and it's amazing that we were able to agree on a name for our DS. It's what I worry about most this time around. :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm glad I'm single and can pick my own babies' names lol. I have a Zoe which was not my choice but 7 years down the road, she totally suits it. Art of War, The Haunting, and Breaking and my favourites. Stephen Christian is a lyrical genius. I'm going to miss them so much. They've been my favourite band for 12 years.

I almost gave Anberlin up for adoption. My ex and I were in the middle of a divorce and I did artificial insemination with donor sperm and became pregnant. Then he said he wanted to get back together, but that my baby couldn't come along. I missed having my family together, so began looking for a family for her. Then, I was listening to You Belong Here and that was the first time I felt her kick. I took that as a sign. She was my daughter, my family, and if he wanted me back, she was coming too. And of course, I had to name her Anberlin.

We did end up getting back together and he's her legal father (on her birth certificate), but we're split again and have been for two years. Anberlin and Asher were conceived by the same donor and I'll be using that donor again for the next one


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, it would be nice to be able to pick my own baby names, but I'm sure that DF and I will be able to find a name that we both like after we're pregnant but it could take as long as when we find out the gender. :haha:

You must be Wonder Woman! I could never raise 4 kids by myself, let alone plan to have another. Heck, I don't even think I could raise four or five kids with DF's help. If you don't mind me asking, what makes you want another one? Just curious, you don't have to answer that if you don't want to and I'm sorry if it's a rude question.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love being a mom and love my kids more than anything. I almost lost Asher when he was born. We had a very traumatic birth from polyhydramnios and a cord prolapse and his delivery resulted in my being put to sleep for an emergency c-section (7 minutes from cord to delivery) and for a while after that, I swore up and down I was done (Birth story is in birth announcements) I was never doing that again, never risking it, but as time has gone on, the feeling of being done went away and baby fever kicked in again. I want to give my body time to heal from the c-section, but also would like Asher and his younger sibling to be close in age. I guess I just don't feel done yet, and I love being on my own. I've always wanted a big family.


----------



## KalonKiki

At this point I'm not sure when I'll be ready to be done yet since I only have one child right now, but I may never feel done. So DF and I agreed that we will only have 4 tops and only if we can easily afford that many children. Sometimes I feel like I will only be ready to be done after I have a DD that I can do girly things with. Who knows, if my next baby is a DD then I may feel like my family is complete then. Of course I would still aalways welcome another healthy boy if that's what I'm meant to have, but I will always desire that mother-daughter bond.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

One thing I learned quickly is to NOT make that decision (being done) while TTC or while pregnant. Hormones can blind things. I had my tubes tied after my third, untied them two years later, and got pregnant right away with Asher


----------



## KalonKiki

I know, but I've got to stop having kids at some point and I think that four is a good maximum number for our family if we can afford it. Besides, when you aren't single you can only have as many children as your partner is on board with and I think that I would be lucky to get a third child out of mine. Besides, if I'm never going to feel ready to stop then I would rather stop at how many children I can easily afford so that money is never tight. I grew up in a big family and it's hard. I felt unloved and neglected and we never went on vacation and never had very much for birthdays or Christmas. I also suffered from severe clinical depression and still do because of my living situation growing up. I never got to finish high school because my parents kicked me out of the house as soon as I turned 18 because they felt like they were no longer responsible for me. I just don't want to put my own kids in that situation. I want to be able to get them anything that they could want or need and make sure that I take care of all of their emotional needs as well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwwww, that's so unfortunate but I can see where you're coming from too. I'd never do that to my children either, put them in a tight situation. I grew up with three brothers in subsidized housing by a single mom and am determined to end that cycle of poverty. I support my kids on my own, I don't use welfare, and all my kids have RESPs. Three of them have life insurance policies, only because my oldest has disabilities and is considered uninsurable. I have a life insurance policy as well. If I got to the point where I could no longer support the kids without living on a tight budget, then of course I would stop. Right now, I have lots of love to give and look forward to number 5.


----------



## KalonKiki

You seem like a great mom and it's wonderful that you have so much love to give. My mother was terrible, she was one of those moms that just liked having babies, not being a mom. I still disrespect her so much for selfishly having two more kids in her 30's when she couldn't even afford the 5 of us that she had between her and her husband and my father always just favored my brother and had no idea how to raise a daughter. He's been much better since I became an adult and he adores his grandson, but my mother is still awful. The only reason that I still keep in touch with her is because I would just be doing the same thing she did to her mother if I didn't and I don't want to be anything like her. The worst part? She basically told me recently that she wouldn't have had more kids if she'd known that her husband was going to be such a lazy father. She also keeps hinting that she thinks that I should stop having kids now while I'm ahead because DS was such an easy baby and I'll never have another one that easy (in other words she regrets having as many children as she did and thinks that I will also regret having more kids). Not once has she ever treated me like her daughter, but instead she always treated me as if I were a younger version of herself and her best friend. She's learning quickly that I'm nothing like her though and she's not happy about it. I told her that DF and I want more kids and it's none of her business, I don't care what she thinks. Sorry for the mom rant, she's just so awful. I feel bad for my siblings that still live with her. I'm just glad that she's in her 40's now and will likely never have any more children whose childhoods she can ruin.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's terrible. I'm sorry that was your experience. I wouldn't want that either. 

For the first time in my life, I was wishing to have my cycle back so that my body has ample time to regulate before I start TTC again.

Last night, I had a dream that I started and woke up thinking I'm wishing too damn hard lol. I know, most women want their period to stay away.

I was then woken to the sounds of my 3 year old crying because she wet the bed. After I got her in the shower, I had the urge to pee (tmi sorry) and lo and behold...




CD1


----------



## KalonKiki

I also kept wishing that I would get my periods back as soon as DS hit 6 months old so that they would regulate in time for TTC. I started getting my cycles back in June and they still aren't regular. Could it be because I'm still breastfeeding my toddler? Do I just need a few more cycles? I'm so confused, I was never irregular before this (aside from the two cycles prior to pregnancy with DS) and I just have no idea what's going on. I'm actually expecting my period to come any day now, but nothing. ):


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It can take a bit to regulate. With my oldest, who was FF, it took about 6 months before they regulated, but with all my BF son, it took 9 months to regulate. My cycles were irregular with my third because I had my tubes tied. I still ovulate on time but the length of bleeding and days between all varied. It returned to normal after the reversal.

The longest I went PP without a period was 3 months and 4 days, so I'm just shy of 3 months PP now. I'll just use OPKs if I have to to pinpoint ovulation, and their donor is only an hour away from me, so it shouldn't be too difficult. We've conceived on the first donation twice now, so probably won't have to try too hard.


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, 3 months and 4 days? It took me 8 months 1 week and 3 days to get my first PP after DS! Thanks for reassuring me though, I'll give it until March before I start worrying as we might start trying in June. It's more likely that we'll need to wait until September though. I will also be using OPKs because we are gender swaying :pink:, so we will be on a strict diet and take supplements and we plan to just start BDing as soon as I'm fertile and then stop the day that the OPK turns positive and hope for the best. I've known this to work for lots of women, even some that didn't bother with the diet and supps so FXed it will work for us too.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Worked for me, twice. I just inseminated two days before ovulation with my third and got a girl, and my 4th, I desperately wanted a boy, but would have been happy either way. I inseminated 18 hours before ovulation and got my boy.


----------



## KalonKiki

I apologize if this question is too TMI and feel free not to answer it if it's too personal, but how long did you wait to get up and er..clean up when you inseminated with your DD? Apparently a lot of women are "humping and dumping" as soon as they are done with :sex: to try to sway girl but that just seems like it would make it hard to get pregnant at all, especially if you're stopping 2 days before O.


----------



## Lozzielaula

I'm also thinking of gender swaying for a girl but I havent found much info about it, so I'd love to hear a bit more about it too


----------



## KalonKiki

I've found ingender.com and googling successful girl sways to be very helpful (basically women that got their girls from swaying posting exactly how they did it in a forum).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Shettles Method is another I've read about, but for me, it honestly just came down to when I inseminated in relation to ovulation. Boys swim faster than girls, but girls live longer than boys, so the further from ovulation you inseminate, the more likely your chance is of having a girl.

And that's all I did, was inseminated further away for a girl, and closer to ovulation to have my boy. I didn't follow anything else.

As for cleaning up, I did the same thing for both babies that I used donor sperm for. Did the insemination, lifted my hips while I gave myself an orgasm, then put a pad on to keep the donation close to my vagina. With my daughter, I showered after 4 hours, with my son, I showered after 5 hours.


----------



## KalonKiki

So you you didn't wipe up until your shower then? Alright, I will keep the pad idea in mind and make sure not to shower for at least four hours after each attempt. What time of day did you inseminate? What we were planning to do was BD at night before bed and take the OPKs at 2 pm every day until it turns positive (apparently around 2 pm is the best time to take OPKs because that's when it will be most accurate at catching your surge).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning, both times.


----------



## MommyPrice

I'll be swaying :pink: as well, yay! I plan on using diet, opk's, and even old wive's tales to help me out, though it may be tricky since I'll be on Clomid.

With any luck, I'll be ovulating in the New Moon (I'll take a prescription to force period to start to make it so), starting my strict pink sway diet 6 weeks from anticipated ovulation, be on clomid, check my CM for optimal PH balance (and fix by douching as necessary), have sex at least once a day (mainly in the afternoon) until the opk's turn positive, avoid orgasm, shallow penetration, have my husband consume alcohol during our week of trying, have my husband have a hot bath prior to sex and make him only wear briefs, have negative ions everywhere (fans, ion bracelet, rock salt lamp, plants, and stormy weather would be preferable!), place a wooden spoon, scissors, and a dress under our bed, while a pink bow will be under my pillow, and face south (I think - I'll have to double check) while having sex. 

I know there's more, but that's all I can remember for right now, haha. I will gladly welcome another son into my life, but I'd love to have a daughter.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm not going to go as far as moon phase and negative ions, just vitamins and supplements and stop BDing as soon as I get a positive OPK. I'll do a more extreme sway if it doesn't work this time, but I've known plenty of women that got their girl from just OPK timing and no diet, so hopefully going one step further will work for us.


----------



## MollyMalone

Hi! I didnt think I'd find anyone WTT until 2015...but I guess I was wrong, and I also forgot taht its only 3 months away!! Anyway, I'll introduce myself.

I'm 26, and living in Ireland. I'm originally from Brazil and DH is spanish. I used to partipate in this forum back in 2011/2012 when I got married and started trying for a baby. I have PCOS and hypothyroidism so it took 3 clomid cycles to finally get my BFP, even though I ovulated in all of them. During the first cycle I actually released 2 eggs but no luck. 

My baby is now 18 months, and I'm having MAJOR baby fever..but I'm currently undergoing year 1 of an MSc while working full time, so there is NO WAY I could TTC right now. No money, no time, and with these crazy shifts I barely get any alone time with DH so no BDing :haha:
Our plan however is to TTC in october/december next year. I wont have finished my course but at least I'd be sure that baby will be born after handing in my dissertation (if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant on our first try). 

My first baby was born in Spain, and things are much different there, so I spoke to my GP and explained that I had to get clomid, etc...He knows me since I was a teenager, so he agreed to prescribe me the meds when the time is right, without having to go through a consultant. He better keep his word!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
Best of luck to you TTC around this time next year, that's most likely when I will be TTC with my DF too. I hope that Clomid works well for you this time around.


----------



## Springermommy

Welcome Molly! Nice to have you. :) 

Thought I'd pop in and check in. Classes, internship and school are keeping me very busy. Seeing my own patients for counseling now which is exciting.
6.5 more months until we TTC/Go on our cruise!!!


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hello ladies, hope you are all fine :flower:

I am feeling so excited and yet so nervous at the same time! I have been looking for a new job for a while and recently had a few interviews. I got offered relief work at one place, and didnt think I had gotten into the other that I wanted. Then the first place offered me 30hrs a week established contract so I had an appointment to meet with the management tomorrow as they asked me to reinterview. Then the other came back and offered me 30hrs as well!

The second one pays an awful lot more but it is further away and requires a commute. However, it also offers more varied work so I can gain more experience in other roles and it ties in with my degree. I wont start till my references and PVG check come through which is another couple of weeks yet, but they also stipulate that I cant work for any other company if I work for them, which rules out my original offer of relief work with the first company as well. 

I figured it was for the best to just phone the 1st and explain that I was no longer available for the meeting tomorrow rather than string them along. Hope I have made the right choice and start soon with the other job! The benefits I will get and the extra salary will be incredibly helpful for when OH and I have a baby. I've been dithering about whether to end the application process with the 1st company for the last week, but I dont think I can honestly be one of these people who starts with a company and then runs off in the first few weeks for another job. 

Anyway, feeling like I've taken a step closer to our TTC dates and I have the biggest smile on my face :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
Great news on your new job, I hope that everything works out well. :thumbup:

So DF officially wants to start trying for #2 next September and seems like he really has his heart set on it so I went ahead and changed my ticker! It feels so great to look at my ticker and have it read 10 months instead of 1 year and 7 months. :happydance: :yipee: :cloud9:


----------



## Lozzielaula

KalonKiki said:


> Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
> Great news on your new job, I hope that everything works out well. :thumbup:
> 
> So DF officially wants to start trying for #2 next September and seems like he really has his heart set on it so I went ahead and changed my ticker! It feels so great to look at my ticker and have it read 10 months instead of 1 year and 7 months. :happydance: :yipee: :cloud9:

That's brilliant! I am happy for you, you must be thrilled! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks, DF and I are both really excited! I think that this time next year will be a great time to start trying, and then if we have a 3rd we can try for a spring baby if we get our summer baby this time. :D


----------



## apreslaube

So update. We are thinking we will start TTC in February instead of March. Assuming DH has a good, steady job by then of course. We are both just getting so antsy . I asked DH and he was like "I don't see why not, what's one month?" 

I'm getting SO excited!


----------



## luvmyfam

So exciting apreslaube! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's great that your OH is excited as well and that he doesn't mind moving your date up by a month! Mine is also excited but seems pretty dead set on September. I'm going to try to get him to move the date up to July if I can, but it will all depend on finances.


----------



## SugarBeth

Late spring/summer 2015 to ttc for #3 here!


----------



## Fliss

I've been lurking still because I still have my blasted coil in - I get to give birth to it today oh joy (and it's only a possibility still) so good luck ladies - 2015 is almost here


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies- I will be most likely starting to trying in July 2015. I am still a little apprehensive, but I think by then I will be ready. 

We are waiting so that DS can be a year. I am also looking to lose some weight before then and we are hoping to buy a house (but that is not a have to before ttc). 

DS in currently 4 months and it took us 8 years of ttc and ntnp to finally get him. We used clomid and got lucky on the first round. We also have low motility. So I am hoping between losing weight and a healthy lifestyle we will catch with #2 easier.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Krissie, good to see you in this thread too hun! :hugs:


----------



## apreslaube

I can't believe it's already November. It has been such a crazy year. Next year is our time! 

I was in a horrible mood yesterday. Bad day at work and just feeling a lot of stress over life. My husband Adam went to the library for some music and movies. When he got back he was all excited and was like I got you a couple books. I was like huh? He had rented a couple baby naming books for us to look at and pick a boy name. A girl name had been chosen 15 years ago but we can't decide on a boy name. I'm like we aren't even trying yet much less pregnant with a boy lol. I'm excited that he's excited :) it was the pick me up I needed.


----------



## KalonKiki

When we were pregnant with DS it was the total opposite, we had our boy name picked out right away and could not agree on a girl name to save our lives. Fortunately we ended up having a boy and got to use our perfect boy name! :haha:
I have no idea how the naming process is going to go this time though as DF doesn't like to talk about names until there is an actual baby on the way that needs a name. Hopefully we'll find one that we can agree on again though. Lately I'm liking the name Sephia for a girl (it's a nice alternative to the extremely popular Sophia).


----------



## ariela

I'm in! Our minds have now settled to TTC our #1 in the end of 2015, so that the baby could pop into the world soon after my graduation. Feels so good to actually be able to start that countdown! We're so excited! <3



KalonKiki said:


> Lately I'm liking the name Sephia for a girl (it's a nice alternative to the extremely popular Sophia).

Sephia is great! We're thinking to go with Sofia for a girl, though that's popular name as well. For a boy we have no idea yet. I'd like the name Daniel, it would be great even with my OH's surname, but it carries too many bad connotations to him.. :D 

I think I could find use for those abreslaube's baby naming books too. :D Did you find any favorites? 

I too love to see my SO excited about this. He is hustling over a pushchair he saw in recycle center even though we're not even close to buying it, haha.. :) And I thought I was the broody one.. :winkwink:


----------



## luvmyfam

apreslaube, that is so sweet :). That he actually did that all on his own is adorable!


----------



## KalonKiki

It is great when OHs do these things on their own. I can't wait for DF to outwardly express his excitement to TTC. We were going to gender sway for a girl this time, but last night I had a dream that we had twin boys and were so happy. I'm taking that dream as a sign that we should wait until at least our third child to really consider gender swaying and it's too soon to doom ourselves to only having boys without swaying. I'm just so ready to be a second time mom and it feels like everyone around me is either pregnant with their second child, TTC their second or third child, or just gave birth to their second child.


----------



## apreslaube

How do you all feel about popular names? I like the name Oliver for a boy a TON, but for the past couple years I feel like it is becoming more and more popular. I don't want a totally off-the-wall unheard of name, but I also don't want a child who will have two or three kids in his grade with the same name. 

That being said, the girl name I have chosen is Anastasia. Anna is obviously common (ranked 19-38 in Social Security for the past 13 years). But I think like Sephia, KalonKiki, it's a sort of unique take on something popular.


----------



## krissie328

I have a love hate relationship with popular names. On one hand I like a few (Sophia and Noah) but I just don't think I could use a name that was that popular. I really think for me I have to choose a name that is common enough that the child won't get funny remarks but not as used as the popular ones. But there is something to be said for popular names, they are usually lovely choices. 

Our names for our next baby are Ezekiel and Alice.


----------



## cupcake.

apreslaube said:


> How do you all feel about popular names? I like the name Oliver for a boy a TON, but for the past couple years I feel like it is becoming more and more popular. I don't want a totally off-the-wall unheard of name, but I also don't want a child who will have two or three kids in his grade with the same name.
> 
> That being said, the girl name I have chosen is Anastasia. Anna is obviously common (ranked 19-38 in Social Security for the past 13 years). But I think like Sephia, KalonKiki, it's a sort of unique take on something popular.


I have loved Emma for a girl for sooo long, but same as Oliver, it's been getting so popular and I also don't want my child to have the same name as 3 other kids in its grade.. 
But I love Mika for a boy. So much that I sometimes really wish I will have a boy first just to get to use that name :D


----------



## KalonKiki

I also have a love hate relationship with popular names. DS's name ended up being the 6th most popular boy name of his birth year and I often worry that he will have a bunch of classmates with the same name, but I've also noticed that it's more popular in other parts of the country than it is here as I've never met another Liam in my area. I'm having a lot of trouble with boy names this time around as every name I've really started to like has been shot down by DF. I love the name Damian (Ian for short) but DF thinks that Ian sounds to close to Liam and he doesn't like Damian anyway. ):
He shoots down most of my girl names too and then remains neutral about the rest. The only name he likes is Chloe and I don't like it because it's an extremely popular name in this area and I have a 5 year old cousin named Chloe.


----------



## tverb84

apreslaube said:


> How do you all feel about popular names? I like the name Oliver for a boy a TON, but for the past couple years I feel like it is becoming more and more popular. I don't want a totally off-the-wall unheard of name, but I also don't want a child who will have two or three kids in his grade with the same name.
> 
> That being said, the girl name I have chosen is Anastasia. Anna is obviously common (ranked 19-38 in Social Security for the past 13 years). But I think like Sephia, KalonKiki, it's a sort of unique take on something popular.

I really like Oliver and the name Greyson. A woman who works at the gym I go to had a boy in March and named him Greyson. When I have a son I'll name him Atticus or Atreyu. As you can see, I like different names.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm partial to Biblical Boys names, and not HUGE on overly popular names. Zoe is just starting to get popular around here, but my Zoe is almost 8. I gave my son Isaiah thinking he'd never run into another Isaiah, and by Kindergarten, he was one of two Isaiah's in his class. My third is Anberlin and I'm confident she will NEVER share her name through school, lol. As for Asher, I thought I was being unique again choosing another Biblical boys name that I hadn't heard...and a few days after my csection, my mom's friend posted an article from Nameberry that Asher was the top trending boys name of 2014, and that was only in July. I'm expecting him to end up being one of two or more Asher's.

The other names I like are Charlotte, Scarlett, Emelia, Noah, Levi, and Jude.


----------



## ottergirl

DH is really set on Liam for a boy, but its just so popular! Our other three kids' names aren't too popular, so I feel like poor baby number 4 would get the short end of the straw :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Liam is a great name, it's what I named my son. Granted I named him that the year it hit the top 10 (like they set it at #6 for 2013 after 2013 was over), but I still love it and I wouldn't change his name. ;)


----------



## SugarBeth

My favorite boy name ever is Atticus, but DH hates it. He always says it's like an abacus. Our future boy names are Vincent, Theodore and Oliver. The next boy is definitely Vincent. 

Our girl names are Matilda Eleanor (Mattie Nora), Josephine Ariel and Veronica Alice. I also love Juliet Lucy. 

We tend to set our names in stone years before using. Popular names are constantly changing so we don't worry about them, we just pick what we love and stick to it.

We currently have a Katherine Isabelle (Katie Belle) and a William Lee (Will.)


----------



## KalonKiki

Right now we have a Liam Van and no future baby names set in stone. We probably won't really pick out names until we're pregnant, DF just doesn't like to talk about them until then.


----------



## KalonKiki

I convinced DF to start trying in July 2015 instead of September 2015 tonight! I'm so excited! Hopefully this will be the last time that our date will change because I'm really happy with July. I can't believe it's so close now, I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Emiloo

50 days left of 2014 ladies, nearly there!!!! 

Also its 6 months til our TTC date, today is a happy day!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi All,

I just joined the WTTC.

My family is Me, DH and DD (27mth)

DD is ready for a little brother so that's the plan. No quite there yet tho.

I had my IUD removed a few weeks ago and i'm on regular Birth Control until we feel more "ready"

Ignore the ticker at the bottom. I haven't been on this site in quite some time :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome Rebecca! :wave: :flower:

Congrats on reaching the half year mark Emiloo! That's always exciting. I still have at least 7 and a half more months to go but once January gets here I will also be at the 6 month mark. It's exciting to think that 2014 is almost over and it's so close to being our turn. :D


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Rebecca!! 

I cannot believe how close 2015 is to being here. I was thinking about bfp yesterday and having the insane thought that we should just ntnp! Probably because DH was bring up girl name ideas.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think this is the first time in my life that I am pissed that I don't have my period back yet


----------



## KalonKiki

I hear you Brandi, I think this is the first time that I've ever resented my son's attachment to nursing. I need to wean him anyway because he's starting to get so many teeth in now that it's getting uncomfortable to keep BF, but it's also making my cycles irregular and unpredictable. I was like clockwork before I had DS and started BF. Right now my plan is to wait until January and see if my cycles continue to be irregular. If they are then I'll have to wean him by March to have enough time for my cycles to regulate by July.


----------



## luvmyfam

KalonKiki said:


> I convinced DF to start trying in July 2015 instead of September 2015 tonight! I'm so excited! Hopefully this will be the last time that our date will change because I'm really happy with July. I can't believe it's so close now, I'm so excited! :happydance:

Thats exciting Keely! After the holidays you will only have 6 months to go!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## apreslaube

My MIL is a Crack - up. Whenever we see her she brings up babies. She knows we are going to start trying next year, though she doesn't know that it will be February. She said last time, I can't wait to retire and just be a grandma. She said she wants to take care of the baby while we work. I'm like I'm going to hold you to that. .. daycare prices are insane. 

So Dh and I have been looking at boy names a lot and I think we have settled on two. We aren't sure which should be the first and which should be the middle. We like Holland and arthur. We just like arthur and it has a good meaning (strength of a bear) and Dh is half dutch and his grandparents are very into their culture. I thibk Holland arthur sounds nicer but I think arthur sounds better with our last name. Hmm. What do you think? I don't know if I'm allowed to say my last nameon this forum.


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't think there are any rules against stating your last name in the forum, it's just a matter of your own personal privacy preferrences. I've seen lots of people use last names, especially in their journals. I'd be inclined to go with Arthur as the first name especially if it sounds better with your last name. Ultimately it's up to you and your OH though, you'll find the perfect name eventually. You'll probably change your mind a thousand times before you find the right one, even when you're pregnant.


----------



## MissN8

I will be so happy to get to the 6 month mark april next year. It will fly in!


----------



## krissie328

I think Arthur Holland sounds like a great name! Especially if it sounds better with your last name.


----------



## apreslaube

Our last name is Rusthoven which is dutch. 

Thanks ladies:)

I wouldn't be surprised if we had a girl, with how much thought is going into a boys name haha


----------



## Fliss

That's certainly what happened with us - still have a girl name picked out. 

We'd struggle with another boy but we will manage


----------



## KalonKiki

That's what happened to us last time, we struggled and struggled to find a girl name that we both liked but had agreed on a boy name straight away. I was so relieved to find out that we were having a boy because it meant not needing to stress out over a girl name anymore, haha. I've pretty much just given up on trying to get DF to talk about names, he's not even remotely interested in the topic until we're actually pregnant.

How have you been Fliss? I hope that everything is going okay. :hugs:


----------



## Fliss

Not too bad. Coil was successfully removed last Monday and AF returned so I am now on CD7. Taking all the supplements ever and hoping to start properly jumping le hubs from tomorrow x


----------



## apreslaube

Fliss, what does the adjusted age on your ticker mean?


----------



## KalonKiki

That's great news Fliss! FXed that it doesn't take long to fall pregnant. :thumbup: :dust:

Apreslaube: The adjusted age tickers are used for babies that were born prematurely to show how old they would be if they had been born full term (more specifically on their due date). I'm horrible with math, but judging from her ticker it looks like her DS was born at 35 or 36 weeks, which would have made him just a week or two shy of the full term mark. 24-36 weeks is premature, 37-40 weeks is full term, and 41-42 weeks is overdue (pregnancy gestation is measured in weeks, not months, because so much growth happens from week to week that it only makes sense to mark a fetus's growth and development based on weeks as days would be too much of a hassle and months would be too drastic). For example my son was born at 38 weeks which means that while he was born before his due date at 40 weeks, since 37 weeks is the start of full term I do not need an adjusted age ticker for him.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I agree, Arthur sounds better with the last name, and I think the grandparents will still be honoured if Holland is the middle name.

Kalon, breastfeeding doesn't only contribute to cycles regulating. I breastfed my middle two for 17 months and when my cycles had returned, it took about 6 months to regulate, despite continuing to breastfeed. I also know a woman who hasn't had a baby in 4 years, hasn't breastfed for 3, and STILL doesn't have her period back. It's crazy!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm just doing a process of elimination as I've heard of a lot of women whose cycles only became regular after they weaned and it makes the most sense to me as my cycles are not super irregular, just enough to be annoying and I'm willing to bet that they would regulate shortly after weaning. I want to wean anyway, I'm ready to stop breastfeeding. My supply has dropped significantly because DS just isn't as interested in nursing anymore and only really wants the breast when he wakes up in the middle of the night and even then I can usually get him back to sleep without it and he drinks regular milk just fine. He also has way too many teeth in now and we're past the one year mark so he doesn't need it anymore. If it doesn't work and my cycles stay irregular then the worst that happens is that I have my boobs back to myself again and can finally find a bra that fits properly and I get a break from breastfeeding before I get pregnant and have to do it all over again.


----------



## apreslaube

We are going nuts!!! Assuming Adam gets a job in the next couple weeks (lots of interviews, prayers!!!!) and my thyroid panel comes back good, we are going to start ntnp in December.

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Rob

I am waiting to TTC until September 2015. We are in the process of buying a house and want to get that finished before we TTC. Also I currently work with a very aggressive student and do not feel that it would be safe or wise to get pregnant this year. Also I would like to have by baby at the beginning of our school systems summer break so that I can have all summer off to adjust to motherhood and spend time with my baby. So that puts at fall 2015. I cannot wait!!


----------



## Emiloo

My TTC date has been moved up by 2 weeks and OH has agreed to let me come off my pill end of Feb! Things are finally starting to happen :) :happydance:

I hope everyone else is good!


----------



## apreslaube

Yay emiloo! 

I scheduled our preconception appointment. December 4th. So excited!!!


----------



## tverb84

Is a preconception appointment is to see if you're healthy enough to have a baby?


----------



## apreslaube

Yeah, basically tverb. They will take tons of blood (woohoo lol) and test various levels. I need to get my thyroid tested especially and make sure that those levels are ok because of my thyroid condition. 

A preconception appointment is nice too because then you are already connected with your ob so you have a relationship once you are pregnant.


----------



## tverb84

I'll have to remember to have one done when I'm finally ttcing.


----------



## Angel_blues

Tverb, it's good to do it before you are trying, just in case (god forbid) there is something wrong, or lacking. For example in my case : I am low on some key vitamins and I have too many toxins in my body.

We have 4 months to get everything buttoned up and that's plenty of time.  Good luck!


----------



## apreslaube

I think the common time to do it is 3 months before ttc because it gives your body enough time to adjust to any changes like vitamin supplements, medications, dietary changes, etc. My friend had been ntnp for about a year and hadn't conceived. She did her preconception appt and found out she was crazy low on vitamin d, so she had to be put on a really high prescription of it. The doctor wants her to not try for 3 months while she is getting her levels to normal.


----------



## KalonKiki

I will probably also have a preconception appointment this time around. I did not last time (because we weren't trying yet) and I wish that I had. I also suspect that I may have an issue with an over active thyroid but I won't know for sure until I get it checked out.


----------



## Pukite

Can I join you all? :) 
We're waiting till May '15 to TTC our baby Nr.3. Why May - because most Chinese calenders say that's the best time to try for a girl, and we're in no rush (we have 2 boys) so why not try and see if it works?The youngest one will be 3, the oldest almost 5 years old.. 
I've also heard something about special diet if you're trying for a boy or a girl.. anyone heard about it maybe? Or am I only imagining things and there is no such thing? Oh, well. :) Of course, another boy would be great, too, but I want to go pink-shopping SOOO much.. :)


----------



## MommyPrice

Hi Pukite!! I'm pretty much exactly like you!!! We're hoping to try in late May '15 for a girl as well (my youngest son will be 2 years old, and my eldest son will be 4 years old). 

I've researched everything from old wives tales, chinese lunar charts, diet changes, etc to conceive a girl. We'd obviously love to have another boy, but if we could possibly increase our chances of having a girl, we'll definitely be trying to sway pink!


----------



## Angel_blues

A more acidic diet supposedly sways pink... So the rumour / wives tales say...


----------



## Springermommy

Hi, just checking in! 162 days until our (hopefully productive) cruise!!! &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;&#127868;&#128118; I would love a "surprise" before that. SIL just announced her pg and I would love to share it with her... School is good, work is good. Always busy... Looking fwd to what God has in store!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Omg just looked at my ticker... 2 months to go!!! omg omg omg


----------



## Springermommy

YAY! Me too as we decided to move our date to February! :woohoo
Right around the corner!
Soon it will be OUR time, ladies! :D


----------



## geordiemoo

Happy to say that I am leaving you this month, DH said we could start ttc slightly early so we're starting this month. Fingers crossed I'm quickly out of ttc!


----------



## Springermommy

Fingers crossed and baby dust your way!!!!! So exciting!!!! :D


----------



## apreslaube

So I had my preconception appointment yesterday. The ob was really nice and I'm excited to work with her once I'm pregnant. They checked me out and did some blood tests. Everything cane back normal - even my thyroid is good right now! I'm so excited. My husband finally has his interview scheduled for next week and thr place already wants to hire him - it's where I work. So we will start ntnp immediately (maybe tonight ) and actively ttc either Feb or March. 

The ob just wants me to up my exercise and my folic acid (double my current) but I'm good to go. 

Lol my mother in law gave Adam a newspaper article on tips for conceiving. Haha


----------



## Springermommy

Glad your appointment went well!
Too funny about the article!


----------



## tverb84

geordiemoo said:


> Happy to say that I am leaving you this month, DH said we could start ttc slightly early so we're starting this month. Fingers crossed I'm quickly out of ttc!

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hugs Heather! I can't imagine your pain. Hoping you get a sticky little bean on the first try again! :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Heather.1987 said:


> Im coming over from the pregnancy forums. :( I lost my baby a few days ago. I had a d&c and now I have to wait 2 cycles before ttc again. It took us 10 months with #1 and 1 month with #2 who passed away. Im dreading ttc. I hate it! My cycles are 5 weeks instead of the typical 4. I was so happy when it took us 1 month....who knows how long it will take us now. The pain is still very raw and never understood people who had a loss and jumped right back into ttc again...but I get it. I want my baby....but that wont happen...but ive dreamed and planned of having 2 for 3 months now and I want that again. Even once I do get pg again its not going to be joyful...because my loss came as a huge shock at my 12 week appt. Well thats me. Hi!

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear this, I understand what you're going through. When we were trying for #2, it took us 11 months to get pregnant. We lost her at 13 weeks pregnant. I never understood wanting to get pregnant right away until it happened. We accidentally got pregnant again after only 2 cycles. We thought it would take us forever again so we just NTNP, and sure enough we got a huge surprise that month! You're super fertile for a few months after a miscarriage. 

The next pregnancy will have some twinges, but it will be very healing. Best of luck!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Springermommy

Heather.1987 said:


> Im coming over from the pregnancy forums. :( I lost my baby a few days ago. I had a d&c and now I have to wait 2 cycles before ttc again. It took us 10 months with #1 and 1 month with #2 who passed away. Im dreading ttc. I hate it! My cycles are 5 weeks instead of the typical 4. I was so happy when it took us 1 month....who knows how long it will take us now. The pain is still very raw and never understood people who had a loss and jumped right back into ttc again...but I get it. I want my baby....but that wont happen...but ive dreamed and planned of having 2 for 3 months now and I want that again. Even once I do get pg again its not going to be joyful...because my loss came as a huge shock at my 12 week appt. Well thats me. Hi!

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss, Heather. I can tell that the pain is still, indeed, very raw. I'm thinking of you and hope you get another sticky bean soon.


----------



## Fliss

I can't imagine so so so much love to you :hugs:


----------



## Amylucy

Hi everyone :)

I have two beautiful girls - B is 4 in April and M is 17 months. We are going to TTC in feb / march 2015, to tie in with my uni timetable. I'm nervous that it's not going to happen for us when I want, it's taken us 6+ months to conceive the other times. DH would love to try for a boy, I think I'd like another girl :) 

Is anyone else going to be ttc around then?


----------



## Springermommy

Amylucy said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> I have two beautiful girls - B is 4 in April and M is 17 months. We are going to TTC in feb / march 2015, to tie in with my uni timetable. I'm nervous that it's not going to happen for us when I want, it's taken us 6+ months to conceive the other times. DH would love to try for a boy, I think I'd like another girl :)
> 
> Is anyone else going to be ttc around then?

Yes! :) TTC in February. We're also waiting partly due to my schooling. I'm done with my internship in May and done with school completely in August. Woohoo!


----------



## Lozzielaula

Amylucy said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> I have two beautiful girls - B is 4 in April and M is 17 months. We are going to TTC in feb / march 2015, to tie in with my uni timetable. I'm nervous that it's not going to happen for us when I want, it's taken us 6+ months to conceive the other times. DH would love to try for a boy, I think I'd like another girl :)
> 
> Is anyone else going to be ttc around then?

Yes, me too! I'm starting TTC in late Feb due to starting a new job. I want to settle in first and also qualify for full maternity. I'm WTT for #1 :)


----------



## Springermommy

Yay for possible TTC buddies! :D


----------



## Lozzielaula

Springermommy said:


> Yay for possible TTC buddies! :D

:D Having a buddy or two would be great! I'm sure there are probably quite a few ladies looking to TTC in Feb :flower:


----------



## ttcminime1

hi all hope i can join i am ttc aug 15 :)


----------



## Pukite

Well, it seems that I will have to wait a bit longer.. My doctor called me the other day saying they have found CIN 2 cells in my pap test.. So let's just say I am freaking out right now.. I do still want another baby but that will have to wait until I am completely healthy. So..yeah. 
I also decided to lose all of the extra weight from my previous pregnancies so - 7 kg's to loose! I have to keep myself busy while trying not to go completely crazy not being able to do anything about my current situation..


----------



## Springermommy

Pukite said:


> Well, it seems that I will have to wait a bit longer.. My doctor called me the other day saying they have found CIN 2 cells in my pap test.. So let's just say I am freaking out right now.. I do still want another baby but that will have to wait until I am completely healthy. So..yeah.
> I also decided to lose all of the extra weight from my previous pregnancies so - 7 kg's to loose! I have to keep myself busy while trying not to go completely crazy not being able to do anything about my current situation..

I'm so sorry to hear this. :( What's the next step for treatment/follow-up?


----------



## Pukite

Springermommy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. :( What's the next step for treatment/follow-up?

:hugs:
I have to see the doc after next period so I have an apointment on 6th January. Now I'm using Polygynax capsules, the doctor will take another pap test and do more analyses as far as I understand now. Nothing I can do about this myself so that's driving me craaaaazy! ](*,)


----------



## azure girl

Ok ladies, I have a question for you awesome folks! I have been on the combo pill for three cycles and my withdrawal period is supposed to start today, but I have gotten a pinky blob of cm (we DTD last night) and nothing more. I checked my cervix and all of the cm is completely untainted by blood. I highly doubt the chances because I also use film or condoms on top of the pill since I take methotrexate for my RA, which causes severe birth defects. 

That said, I have been under some stress with DS getting put in the hospital for two days with croup and Christmas deadlines for gifts I am making. I know stress can throw off my period when I don't take a pill, but what about hormonally regulated periods? It's not that I don't want to be pregnant, I just don't want the methotrexate in my system to cause defects to an unplanned baby. I am a paranoid person and take a test every two months for my sanity, and took one Friday because I had a bit of break through bleeding earlier in the cycle. It was :bfn:

I want another, obviously, since I am waiting for 2015, but I have to stop my MTX for a few months before TTC. Basically, just tell me I am crazy! The chances are slim to nothing and I'm sure it's just a wonky cycle due to stress.


----------



## Springermommy

IMO, it sounds like a wonky cycle :)


----------



## busybee98

Hi. Im wtt #2. Dd is 2.5 so we were gonna start feb.for a 3.5 year age gap. But jiw dh is saying too atresed bec he's due ti finish school august but would like to ensure he gets and starts a job first. Grrr feeling impatient. Anyone alse wtt may 2015?


----------



## SugarBeth

busybee98 said:


> Hi. Im wtt #2. Dd is 2.5 so we were gonna start feb.for a 3.5 year age gap. But jiw dh is saying too atresed bec he's due ti finish school august but would like to ensure he gets and starts a job first. Grrr feeling impatient. Anyone alse wtt may 2015?

Me, that's about when we'll be ttc! Sometime late spring/early summer.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I'm booked to get my IUD removed in a few days! I'm still wanting to lose some more weight and want to wait a month or so to get my cycle back to normal and then we should be ready to TTC as planned.

I still don't feel ready but I think it is because I don't believe I will be able to get pregnant again. We had trouble in the past and I am getting older so that means less chance. I think I just don't want to get my hopes up or get obsessed with TTC.


----------



## MetalMaiden

hey gals.... don't know any of you over here but i thought id join...

I'm set to get my IUD out next week, seems to have come fast, and now i am freaking out a bit about having number 2...

really want our babe to have a sibling and she will be an awesome big sister but i feel somewhat anxious about having another newborn not to mention twice the tantrums. sometimes one tantrum is more than enough... anyone else?


----------



## vrogers

me! I'm new here. :wave: my husband and I are waiting until October 2015. we're super close to paying off our house. also, I need time to do fun stuff like figure out health insurance and go to the lady doctor haha.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

It's almost Christmas where I live (in just over an hour), just think, this time next year we all hopefully have newborns or be pregnant :) I have never been pregnant for Christmas so I think it would be nice if it works out that way.


----------



## salamander91

OH has agreed I can get implant removed around may/June so we'll be NTNP from then until after our wedding (29/08) then we'll actively TTC :D


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## salamander91

I was 8 months pregnant last Christmas. I've been extra broody this week. I miss my bump!


----------



## Fliss

I still have everything crossed for you ladies. 

I'm out for this year but close to the O for December so maybe a September baby...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies. I am finishing my last bcp pack! Come on 2015!


----------



## SugarBeth

MetalMaiden said:


> hey gals.... don't know any of you over here but i thought id join...
> 
> I'm set to get my IUD out next week, seems to have come fast, and now i am freaking out a bit about having number 2...
> 
> really want our babe to have a sibling and she will be an awesome big sister but i feel somewhat anxious about having another newborn not to mention twice the tantrums. sometimes one tantrum is more than enough... anyone else?

I have two currently. They're two years apart and while there was an adjustment, it's not bad. My son just turned 1 two days aho and it's just a total joy to see them interacting now. I love it! But, this is coming from someone who wants 4-6 kids. :haha:



salamander91 said:


> I was 8 months pregnant last Christmas. I've been extra broody this week. I miss my bump!

I was 42 weeks pregnant last Christmas! (well, Christmas 2013) This Christmas definitely made me think of pregnancy, but I'm still okay to wait a few more months. It was sort of nice to actually be able to eat, walk, and do things without a giant belly. lol


----------



## LeahJ7712

Just started a new job with more money and we just brought our first home. So I promised the hubby if all went well we would TTC for #2 Jan 2015. I'm scared to admit it but I'm actually excited I loved being pregnant with my daughter but I was in school and at work at the same time so it will be nice to not have the school part this time.

If anyone is planning to TTC Jan 2015 let&#8217;s be friends and hopefully bump buddies!!! Good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi guys! Me and my DH are going to be starting TTC baby 2 in March. Our DS will be 3 years and 2 months old by this point so we're hopefully aiming for a 4-4.5 year age gap. 

I'm excited but very nervous! 

xx


----------



## Springermommy

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Hi guys! Me and my DH are going to be starting TTC baby 2 in March. Our DS will be 3 years and 2 months old by this point so we're hopefully aiming for a 4-4.5 year age gap.
> 
> I'm excited but very nervous!
> 
> xx

That's veryexciting! We start in February. Hopefully we can meet up in Tri 1!!!

Ladies, it's here! 2015 is OUR YEAR! We have waited and waited, but it's finally our turn to begin this adventure!!! 
6 weeks from today, we start trying!!! 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Springermommy said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Me and my DH are going to be starting TTC baby 2 in March. Our DS will be 3 years and 2 months old by this point so we're hopefully aiming for a 4-4.5 year age gap.
> 
> I'm excited but very nervous!
> 
> xx
> 
> That's veryexciting! We start in February. Hopefully we can meet up in Tri 1!!!
> 
> Ladies, it's here! 2015 is OUR YEAR! We have waited and waited, but it's finally our turn to begin this adventure!!!
> 6 weeks from today, we start trying!!!
> Baby dust to all!Click to expand...


Eeek how exciting! x


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't posted in a long time! It's just been a busy holiday season and my DF is a high school teacher so he's had the last couple of weeks off of work so I've been spending a lot of time with him.

Happy New Year everyone! It's so exciting that our year to TTC is finally here. :D
I'm just nervous that now that it's so close that once my month comes up that my DF is going to say that we aren't ready yet and push our date back another year. I've already been WTT for almost a year now (I've been super broody since DS was 4 months old) and it feels like it took forever for this time to get here, I'm not sure how I would handle it if I found out that I'd have to wait another one.

How was everyone's holiday season and what did you all do? What are your plans for the next few/several months before TTC? How are you planning to prepare for TTC now that 2015 is finally here?

Congrats to everyone that is is moving over to TTC this month! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Springermommy

Xmas was nice! I work nights and had to work Xmas Eve and Xmas night... We also had DH's family over for dinner Xmas Day... Yeah, I'm kind of crazy, I guess... Lol! It was nice, though! Ate and played games! Awesome family time :) Yours?!

I hope he doesn't want to push it back another year! That would be heartbreaking!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

KalonKiki said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I haven't posted in a long time! It's just been a busy holiday season and my DF is a high school teacher so he's had the last couple of weeks off of work so I've been spending a lot of time with him.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! It's so exciting that our year to TTC is finally here. :D
> I'm just nervous that now that it's so close that once my month comes up that my DF is going to say that we aren't ready yet and push our date back another year. I've already been WTT for almost a year now (I've been super broody since DS was 4 months old) and it feels like it took forever for this time to get here, I'm not sure how I would handle it if I found out that I'd have to wait another one.
> 
> How was everyone's holiday season and what did you all do? What are your plans for the next few/several months before TTC? How are you planning to prepare for TTC now that 2015 is finally here?
> 
> Congrats to everyone that is is moving over to TTC this month! :hugs: :dust:

This is another reason I'm really anxious for the next months to go by! We've had a few TTC dates over the past 18 months that we've backed out of last min and if that happens again it's just going to feel like it's never going to happen! DH seems pretty set (I think) so fingers crossed. x


----------



## SugarBeth

DH and I had the baby talk last night and decided ttc'ing in June would be optimal. So five months to go!


----------



## KalonKiki

We visited the in-laws for Christmas and it was nice (fortunately I like my in-laws, lol). Aside from that we mostly just spent time together as a family. :D

Congrats on deciding for sure on June SugarBeth and I hope that your OH doesn't change his mind either tinkerbelle93! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## azure girl

Yay 2015! DH and I have determined to change course a tiny bit, I can't stop my meds until we have moved after he graduates, it looks like June will be when I stop and October will be when I am clear to TTC. Of course a different rheumatologist may feel different and want six months. I hope to get pregnant quickly (fingers crossed), and then get a referral from the OB I choose, since you need referrals for insurance purposes. 

So, that last cycle was just wonky a few pages back, no worries. I think doubling up like we do gives me a better chance of riding a unicorn than getting pregnant like that. :)

Anyway...I need to make a ticker now...the countdown has started!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hello! I had weight loss surgery so I have to wait at least one year before falling pregnant. So we are waiting until October 2015 to TTC #2 I have one daughter who is 4 now she'll be 5 when we ttc.


----------



## Springermommy

SugarBeth said:


> DH and I had the baby talk last night and decided ttc'ing in June would be optimal. So five months to go!

Woohoo! Congrats on nailing down a month! Just a few months to go!



> We visited the in-laws for Christmas and it was nice (fortunately I like my in-laws, lol). Aside from that we mostly just spent time together as a family.

LOL always good to like the in-laws! I like mine for the most part... My FIL gets under my skin at times, but overall, I can't complain!



> Yay 2015! DH and I have determined to change course a tiny bit, I can't stop my meds until we have moved after he graduates, it looks like June will be when I stop and October will be when I am clear to TTC. Of course a different rheumatologist may feel different and want six months. I hope to get pregnant quickly (fingers crossed), and then get a referral from the OB I choose, since you need referrals for insurance purposes.

October! Yay! Fx that the rheumatologist clears you right away!



> Hello! I had weight loss surgery so I have to wait at least one year before falling pregnant. So we are waiting until October 2015 to TTC #2 I have one daughter who is 4 now she'll be 5 when we ttc.

Hi!! I think I said this in another thread, but your daughter is so cute!!! I think this year will fly. :)


My SIL is pg and today they find out the gender! I have 3 nephews already, so I'm secretly hoping it's a girl! LOL! We shall see! One of my nephews turned 2 today also. I love my 3 little guys! :cloud9:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## KalonKiki

Springermommy: My grandparents are still hoping for a great-granddaughter after 6 boys! My cousin and his wife are pregnant again and due in the summer so that is pretty much going to be the most anticipated ultrasound of all time in our family since this is #7. I feel so bad for his wife though, it's a lot of pressure to have a girl, I remember being under that pressure myself when I was pg with DS since mine was the fifth great-grandchild.

Congrats on moving over Heather! Best of luck and lots of :dust:, hopefully you fall pg quickly. :hugs:

So the other day DF jumped me for the third night in a row (never happens!) and I asked him if he would want to TTC now if we were where we wanted to be financially and he said "Maaaaybe!" in a really playful tone and told me that he was really excited to reach the point of TTC and that he was definitely emotionally ready and just wants to feel financially ready before we start trying. I'm over the moon, this is the first time I've seen him this excited for it! :cloud9:


----------



## Springermommy

Heather, that's wonderful! Congrats and baby dust!!!!!! :D 

Kalon, wow, that would be a lot of pressure! I love little boys!!! Aww that's great that your OH is starting to get more onboard with wanted to TTC!! How exciting!!!

So, I got the news... she's having a BOY!!! Our 4th little nephew will arrive in June! Our other 3 are 6, 5 and 2! <3 Hehe :) I guess the "pressure" will be on us to have a girl! I will be thrilled either way. I'm so used to little boys now, but I've also always wanted a mini-me! I feel so blessed today! I love my family so much and can't wait for it to grow even more!!! 2015 is shaping up to be wonderful.


----------



## KalonKiki

I know how you feel, I absolutely adore the little boy that I already have, he's my whole world. At the same time I would really like a little girl next though, it would be nice to be able to buy some pink. :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

I have a girl and a boy and I can't decide what I want next. We decided we're not going to find out until birth next time, because we really don't have a preference.
I really miss the pink and frills and I have so many adorable little baby girl clothing that I'd love a girl, but I really want a boy for my son. My daughter and I are very girly girl, and DH works 12 hours a day, 6 days a week, so I think my son should have a buddy that understands a love of cars/trains/trucks, etc. 

So I'll be absolutely delighted with whichever comes next! We already have names for both genders too.


----------



## Springermommy

Kalon, speaking of color, I found the cutest lavender/grey color scheme for a little girl's room on Pinterest! Never been a huge pink fan, but I like purples and reds. :)

Beth, I can understand how you guys would want to wait til birth the find out the gender this time around! Sounds like you'll be thrilled with either outcome! I've had a girl's name picked out for awhile... Not firm on the boy's name... I've always had an easier time picking girls' names I like!

5 weeks, 2 days! Pretty sure I'm fertile or will be within the next 1-2 days, but just have to wait until next cycle! The temptation to ttc is definitely there...... lol


----------



## SugarBeth

We always think super ahead. We already know the names for sure for our next child, boy or girl. We even decided on the name of the child AFTER this next one. It's something we do every time. We knew our daughter's name before we started trying for our first. Our son's name was decided on when we first got married too. During my pregnancy with him, we picked out the next two babies' names! 

I love picking out names a few years in advance. It makes me sure that we really love the name and there's no crazy hormones involved to taint my decision and cause regrets later.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'd honestly be thrilled no matter what because either outcome because there would be a lot of perks to having another boy this time, but at the same time it would only work out best that way if our third turned out to be a girl! :haha:
I think I'll be lucky to convince DF to go for a 3rd baby so at best I only have two more shots at having a daughter. I think we're going to gender sway this time for just in case. If it doesn't work then at least we know that we did everything we could to try and we still win either way because we get another beautiful and healthy baby to add to our family. :cloud9:

I think I already ovulated which makes me super happy because it means that my cycles might return to normal on my very first cycle since weaning. :dance:

DF hates picking out names in advance, so I've stopped bringing up future child names to him. When we were pregnant with DS we had a boy name picked out almost straight away though and we had a lot of trouble picking a girl name. Fortunately we had a boy so we didn't need to worry about it, but I worry about it this time since we might have a girl. I worry about boy names too though because Liam was about the only one we ever agreed on.


----------



## Springermommy

Beth, that makes a lot of sense!! Hormones can definitely cloud judgment, I would imagine. I've had the same girl name in mind for close to 2 years now and hubby likes it, so I think we're pretty set on it. :) I find myself writing or typing it out just to see what it looks like and make sure I like it. I'm sort of a dork, I guess! :lol: 
For a girl, Kary Elaine.
For a boy, Caleb or Jude... but open to other options.

Kalon, I LOVE the name, Liam! It's my 5-year-old nephew's name. :) Very strong name!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Springermommy

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you have a little girl next. :) <3


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! Just wanted to introduce myself! DH and I are going to start TTC in July! I'm so excited!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry for your loss, Heather. Hopefully you'll get your take-home girl this time. Lots of luck and sticky :dust:. :hugs:

Welcome Ashley! :wave: :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! :happydance:

Can't believe I'll have TWO kiddos by next year! Crazyness lol


----------



## KalonKiki

It's still hard for me to believe sometimes that I'm really a mom and even have one child, it feels so crazy to think about two. I'm looking forward to it though, it will be so cute to see Liam as a big brother. For now I'm just enjoying the time I have left with just my little boy though, he's such a sweetie. <3 :cloud9:


----------



## ashleyg

I feel the same way. I look at my daughter and can't believe I'm a mom now. I'm so excited to see her as a big sister though. When the second baby is born (if I get pregnant within he first month or two) she will be almost 2 years old. So I think that's a good age gap! 

I'm just super excited to be pregnant again lol. Even though I knownitll be harder chasing after a toddler now haha.


----------



## SugarBeth

Springermommy said:


> Beth, that makes a lot of sense!! Hormones can definitely cloud judgment, I would imagine. I've had the same girl name in mind for close to 2 years now and hubby likes it, so I think we're pretty set on it. :) I find myself writing or typing it out just to see what it looks like and make sure I like it. I'm sort of a dork, I guess! :lol:
> For a girl, Kary Elaine.
> For a boy, Caleb or Jude... but open to other options.

I really like the name Kary!! So pretty. 

I actually found something on sale a few months ago when I was out and knew I had to have it for our next girl. I bought it, took it home, and wrote "Mattie Nora" on the tag. It's kinda neat to already have something for a future girl, all ready for her and with her nickname written on it! Though some might call that crazy too. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm too afraid to buy girly things, I just know that if I did then I'd end up with another boy! I'm definitely buying some aci-jel and Lydia Pinkham supplements for our girl sway though. Apparently aci-jel has a perfect 4.0 pH level so it's great for :pink: swaying without doing much to change your diet (or as a failsafe in case diet isn't enough). I'm so excited, I feel really confident that our girl sway will work, although I also have a feeling that it will take longer to get pregnant. It will be worth the wait though. Besides, it will be nice to have at least a couple of months of TTC in since we didn't get to actually TTC last time. Although it might get frustrating if it takes more than 4 months to get pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## SugarBeth

I hope you get your girl! Is this going to be your last, or do you have a few tries yet?

We're planning on 2-4 more kids (4-6 in total, just depends on how things go) so I'm pretty confident we'll have at least one boy or at least one girl in that mix, so I buy a bit of everything. (I'd really, really love to have 2 more girls and 2 more boys!) If I see a great deal, I always feel like I have to get it, because when I do need it, it won't be on sale! The worst that could happen is needing to take something that's so adorable that I had to have it for a future child and need to gift it to someone. Win win!


----------



## KalonKiki

I honestly don't know for sure how many children we will have, 2 has always been the definite number but DF seems pretty adament on a maximum of 3 children which leaves me with 2 more shots at most. I might be able to convince DF to have a 4th, but that would be a long shot.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Springermommy

ashleyg said:


> I feel the same way. I look at my daughter and can't believe I'm a mom now. I'm so excited to see her as a big sister though. When the second baby is born (if I get pregnant within he first month or two) she will be almost 2 years old. So I think that's a good age gap!
> 
> I'm just super excited to be pregnant again lol. Even though I knownitll be harder chasing after a toddler now haha.

That's the age gap I want between my future kids, too :)


----------



## Springermommy

We are thinking 2-3 kids. I'll be 30 this year, so it just depends on how quickly things happen, etc. I know it's not uncommon for women to have babies into their 40s nowadays, but I don't want to push things too far... But, hubby also says (half-jokingly) that he wants to try until we get a boy. Who knows!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have 4 now. I don't have a set number of kids. I used to think 3 was my number, but now I'm thinking 6. If I meet someone new, then I'm open to more than that too. I think I'll be done when my body says I am done, or when God says I am done, however that may be.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, men seem to have no problem trying for more babies if it's for a boy, but they often don't seem to realize how much it would mean to have just one girl for those of us who are moms to boys. DF is also really hoping for a girl this time but he's not willing to keep trying until we get one and frankly I don't think I could either, as much as I would love a daughter. I think I'd be ready to call it quits after 3 or 4 kids, haha.


----------



## tverb84

Isn't it the dad's sperm that predicts what sex the baby will be? So if you don't have a girl next you can blame him. :haha:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

tverb84 said:


> Isn't it the dad's sperm that predicts what sex the baby will be? So if you don't have a girl next you can blame him. :haha:

There are lots of other factors, google "gender swaying" for more information. 

Basically the womens acidity can have an effect and also timing of intercourse.

I'm going to be trying some basic swaying but don't want to get too obsessed. I will take some supplements, drink extra dairy and BD 12 hours after ovulation. DH will have to abstain for at least 7 days before. He is happy to do what he can to help the sway as he would also like a girl.


----------



## Springermommy

I'm going to have to look up that whole gender-swaying thing. Seems pretty interesting! I agree about not getting too obsessed. Supposed to be a fun process!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's true that the sperm decides the gender, but a woman's "environment" can determine which sperm are more likely to survive and thrive, and timing is also said to be a factor but different timing works for different women. I'm positive that I conceived DS either right on O or the day before though so I'm going to try BDing from 6-4 days before O and then stopping so that the y sperm have almost no chance of survival (apparently they only live for about 3 days tops, but the x sperm can live up to 5). I'll also be using Aci-jel as a lube (it has a perfect 4.0 pH which is ideal for x sperm) and supps as well has having DF take supps. He is also happy to do his part to help with the girl sway as we both really want a girl this time as we aren't certain about whether or not we will want or be able to afford a 3rd child.


----------



## Caite

Can I come and join you ladies in here?

I was meant to start TTC last year, but work (or rather lack of a permanent contract - through choice) got in the way.

I'm single and am choosing to do this on my own. I'm hoping to start around late spring some time. I'm actually letting myself get excited about TTC again.


----------



## Springermommy

Caite said:


> Can I come and join you ladies in here?
> 
> I was meant to start TTC last year, but work (or rather lack of a permanent contract - through choice) got in the way.
> 
> I'm single and am choosing to do this on my own. I'm hoping to start around late spring some time. I'm actually letting myself get excited about TTC again.

Welcome, Caite! Spring is right around the corner! That's awesome and admirable that you're doing it on your own. You rock! :flower:


----------



## Springermommy

I'm trying to figure out what we may like to do on Valentine's Day/TTC Day. :) I work the night before and the night of Valentine's Day, so I'm thinking a quiet, romantic breakfast at home after I get off work that morning and then... <3 Lol. I'm just not really feeling going out to a crowded restaurant for the "stock" V-day dinner...


----------



## Amylucy

3 weeks to go for us, I'm getting so excited!! 

Hubby would love a little boy but I think the odds are stacked against that with already having 2 girls. I can't decide either way, I see positives to both :) we won't find out though (we didn't with our second either) and it will be a looooong wait!


----------



## Caite

3 weeks - you must be so excited! I think it's lovely when people don't find out what they're having. I don't plan on finding out either.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome, Caite! I think I remember you from the "Broody and Babbling WTT 'til 2014" thread. And I think I've also told you that it's admirable that you're doing it on your own. I was also planning to have a baby on my own until I met DF. Are you planning to just use a donor or to co-parent with someone? :wave: :flower:

I'm definitely finding out, I barely had the patience to wait until the minimum 18 weeks last time and I like to plan things. For me it was just as special finding out at the ultrasound and I felt so bonded to him because I could start imagining my little boy, my Liam and it made my pregnancy feel more real. That and I thought for sure that I was having a girl so it probably would have been more shocking than exciting to go through my pregnancy expecting a girl and then finding out the opposite at birth.

Looks like a couple of you have dates coming soon, how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Amylucy

Finding out is exciting too!! We found out the first time and I loved that we could name her and buy for her :) 

Mia was named the day after she was born, we had a list of names but not a specific one chosen. I don't even think her name was on the list in the end, hubby named her :) 

I totally understand the bonding thing, I think that's actually quite true.


----------



## SugarBeth

I always told DH that once we have a boy and a girl, we can have a surprise and not find out. I NEVER thought that we'd get a boy and a girl on our first two tries! lol. But now it seems so perfect. We have everything we need for the next baby already, and we have no preference since we already have one of each. Plus we already have names picked out, so that's done. It'll be super exciting to find out at birth! 

I was always worried I wouldn't be able to bond as much if I didn't know the gender, but then we call the baby "Baby" for the first few months after birth anyway just by habit, and I get super bonded the moment that test shows a positive. lol. So this time I think it'll add a lot of excitement to constantly wonder who it is. 
I think it'll also help to not dread labor as much when it means getting to find out who our little baby is!


----------



## tverb84

You can find out the gender with a blood test? Never knew that.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## KalonKiki

Next time I'm probably getting a genetic disease blood test done as well. I know for a fact that I'm an LCA carrier (my maternal grandfather has LCA) and if DF is too then we have a 25-50% of our baby being born with it (LCA causes babies to be born blind but only if both parents are carriers). I don't think that DF is a carrier but finding out the gender much earlier than usual will be a huge plus so I'm pushing for the test anyway. :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Springermommy

4 weeks, 3 days! Ahhhhh!!!!!
We are definitely finding out the gender in advance and we want to do a gender reveal party! It makes me so excited just thinking about it! 2 nephew on my side and 1 (almost 2) on hubby's, so I think it will be a lot of fun to do that!
We got to save-the-dates for summer weddings and I can't help thinking that I'll maybe have a baby bump at that time!


----------



## SugarBeth

We did a big gender reveal party last time, it was super fun!


----------



## KalonKiki

I would love to do a gender reveal party but we wouldn't really have anyone to invite. Heck last time I didn't even have a baby shower because there weren't any of my family or friends close enough to throw me one. I'll probably just do the same thing that I did last time and call people and post on FB to tell them. I'm not announcing until after my ultrasound though, even if I get the genetic disease blood test done. I don't want to get told that I'm having a girl from the blood test only to announce and then find out at the ultrasound that the test got the gender wrong and I'm actually having another boy, that would be so embarrassing.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Springermommy

Beth, that's awesome!! So you did the pink or blue cake, I'm assuming? I can't wait! May even have long-distance relatives FaceTime in for it :)


----------



## Caite

Yeah, I was on broody and babbling 2014 Kalonkiki. Thank you for saying I'm brave. I'm planning on having IVF overseas. Firstly, it is cheaper than here in the UK, but most importantly, they have anonymous sperm donation abroad, which is what I want.

Maybe it's me being selfish but I love delivering a baby when the parents don't know. I never tell them (even if I know - I don't always, if I'm honest). That excitement when the parents look down and see whether they have a baby boy or a baby girl is amazing! I love it.

I'd never heard of a blood test to determine baby's gender.


----------



## tverb84

Springermommy said:


> 4 weeks, 3 days! Ahhhhh!!!!!
> We are definitely finding out the gender in advance and we want to do a gender reveal party! It makes me so excited just thinking about it! 2 nephew on my side and 1 (almost 2) on hubby's, so I think it will be a lot of fun to do that!
> We got to save-the-dates for summer weddings and I can't help thinking that I'll maybe have a baby bump at that time!

My brothers girlfriend said she's going to do a gender reveal party either this month or next.

kiki- when my mom was pregnant with my brother she did the nursery for a girl because she was having another girl only to find out it was a boy lol.


----------



## skycastles

I wouldn't have anyone to invite to a gender reveal party. I think my friends would be like, "can you please just instagram the ultrasound instead?" lol. I would definitely do the cake thing to show my child the gender of his/her sibling tho.. That would be so cute! 
Can't believe this is THE year. I sometimes want to start TTC immediately, and other times I freak myself out and wonder if I should delay it to next year! I guess I'm used to always thinking "next year"


----------



## SugarBeth

Springermommy said:


> Beth, that's awesome!! So you did the pink or blue cake, I'm assuming? I can't wait! May even have long-distance relatives FaceTime in for it :)


We actually did a few things! We found out the gender the day before my daughter's birthday party, so we made a huge 4 foot box and packed it with It's A Boy balloons (added bonus was my daughter LOVED balloons - so when she opened the box and they all flooded out, it was really fun for her and for everyone who could read the balloons!

Then we had cupcakes that had blue filling in the middle so when everyone bit into them, they'd see the blue. On the top were little pink and blue sweet candies in the shape of baby feet.

We also had the name on the wall all wrapped up like a gift. My daughter pulled off the wrapping paper and everyone could see what the name of the new baby was!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's such a cute idea SugarBeth! Love it. :cloud9:

Actually the blood test is almost always right if it predicts a boy but is wrong a lot when it predicts a girl. There will always be x chromosome indicators in there because of the mother and the baby but sometimes they miss the y chromosome indicators when it's a boy so it ends up being a false girl prediction. It happens pretty often.


----------



## meg_bellamy

skycastles said:


> Can't believe this is THE year. I sometimes want to start TTC immediately, and other times I freak myself out and wonder if I should delay it to next year! I guess I'm used to always thinking "next year"

Lol I feel exactly the same! :wacko:


----------



## tverb84

Tomorrow my cousin is being induced to have her second son because when she gave birth to her first son it was rough. He even spent time in the nicu and now he's fine.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck to your cousin, I hope that her induction goes well. I was induced after my water broke because I had pre-e and they wanted me to labor faster, but they didn't do it it until after I had my epidural fortunately. It sped up my labor so quickly that it surprised the hospital staff, I honestly don't think that I even needed to be induced. :thumbup:


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been induced both times so far. My babies don't want to come out!

With my daughter, my water was broken (and I had tons, gushing water, not trickling!) for THREE DAYS. Everyone gave up on her coming by herself, so I was induced. 

With my son, we waited until I was just over 42 weeks before going in and getting induced. 

This time, I'm taking my due date and just adding two weeks. lol


----------



## tverb84

I saw the picture of her son on facebook and he looked healthy. He was born around 12pm EST.


----------



## KalonKiki

I actually kind of hope that I make it at least close to my due date, but I'd rather not go past 40 weeks. So basically anywhere between 39+3 to 40+6 weeks would be perfect. I had DS at 38 weeks exactly (probably due to the pre-e). I don't think that I'll go much past my due date, I think that I'd be lucky to make it to 41 weeks. I think that if I did though I'd ask to be induced at 41 weeks, I don't think I could handle being pregnant any longer than that!


----------



## SugarBeth

I would love to never experience going to 42 weeks again. It was *ROUGH*. Can't say that enough. Haha. But I want to give baby every chance to come without being induced, so I know I'd do it again if that's how my body is going to play this. I so want one birth that isn't in the hospital and forced to happen. I'd love to experience labor happening naturally! I guess I'm willing to wait it out to 42 weeks for that chance. lol


----------



## Springermommy

Beth, awwww those are adorable ideas!!!

Tver, best of luck to your cousin!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations on getting to 2015 without going too crazy girls, best of luck with the rest of your wtt and ttc journeys. 

Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm getting so impatient for May, lol. I've already started thinking of names.

This was my gender reveal for my 4th baby
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dMKHI3Ar0


----------



## Springermommy

adorable! you have some cute kiddos too! how fun


----------



## meg_bellamy

I started looking at prams today! omg I need to stop myself lol


----------



## salamander91

I wish I could go to 42 weeks! I'm diabetic so isn't safe to go past 38 weeks. I ended up with an emcs last time after a failed induction. 8 hours on the drip and barely a twinge! Planning an elective this time round.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry that the drip didn't do anything, Salamander91. At least your DS was safe and healthy though right? If my epidural didn't make my DS's vitals improve then I probably would have needed an ECS as well. I think I'll be getting an epidural again but I'd like to dial it back a bit more compared to last time. I couldn't feel my contractions or pushing at all, and I'd really like to at least feel a little bit next time.


----------



## Springermommy

meg_bellamy said:


> I started looking at prams today! omg I need to stop myself lol

lol nice!! think my sister is giving us her double stroller when her boys get too big.
i LOVE looking on pinterest for color schemes and room ideas! i love duckies and snoopy!


----------



## SugarBeth

Since we're not finding out the gender next time and I always go way past my due date, I'm doing an elephant theme with a grey and yellow or grey and green theme. I love elephants! I have a huge pinterest board with ideas.


----------



## KalonKiki

If I ever went team yellow (I might if our girl sway works this time and we have a third child) I would want to do a forest friends theme in gender neutral colors. 

I never thought that I would say this, but I'm so excited that AF arrived this morning! I've been miserable since weaning DS but this just made it totally worth it because it means that I was right about breastfeeding making my cycles irregular. I just wasn't expecting to have a perfect 28 day cycle the very first cycle after weaning him. I'm really hopeful that my cycles will stay a perfect 28 days now. :D


----------



## Caite

That colour scheme sounds nice with the elephants.

I don't know if I would bother doing the nursery. The baby would be in my room for at least the first 6 months, so I think I would probably wait until after they were born and do the room either pink or blue.

I sometimes look at prams online. Actually, I know the pram I want and I look and see if it's ever come down in price. It's the Silver Cross Kensington pram. I absolutely love it! Although last night I did have to think about whether I could really justify it. I mean, it cost £1250! Plus then the extras such as the sun parasol are expensive. I'll just have to wait and see when the time comes!


----------



## KalonKiki

We kept an extra bed in the nursery and I slept in there with DS for the first 3 months, after that he decided that he wanted to sleep by himself in his own crib. Babies can be unpredictable, so at least have a crib available for just in case co-sleeping doesn't last long or work out at all.


----------



## Springermommy

that sounds really cute! i love gray w another soft color. im a fan of gray and lavender for a girl.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I don't really think that much about a nursery, I would want the baby in our bedroom for the first 6 months or so anyway. At the moment our spare room is full of stuff which won't be moved until DH gets his shed built lol. I love looking at prams though


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi girls! I haven't been on here for a long time! How is everyone? 

I have just been busy with life and planning our girl sway for this fall! 

Happy 2015!


----------



## Springermommy

luvmyfam said:


> Hi girls! I haven't been on here for a long time! How is everyone?
> 
> I have just been busy with life and planning our girl sway for this fall!
> 
> Happy 2015!

welcome back and good luck! nice to 'see' you


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey luvmyfam! I'm still excited that we're WTT again together and even more excited that we'll both be girl swaying. We'll have to compare notes sometime. It's good to see you again! :hugs:


----------



## Springermommy

CD 1 today... :) Others???


----------



## Caite

KalonKiki said:


> We kept an extra bed in the nursery and I slept in there with DS for the first 3 months, after that he decided that he wanted to sleep by himself in his own crib. Babies can be unpredictable, so at least have a crib available for just in case co-sleeping doesn't last long or work out at all.



I don't want to bed share, but I plan on having a crib for baby next to my bed.

Luvmyfam - nice to see you again


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## KalonKiki

CD4 for me, but I'm not TTC yet. I'm glad that AF showed up when I was hoping she would, but being on the rag still sucks. I have no idea how much longer I have until I'm done but my guess is 2 more days.
It's one more cycle down until I finally start TTC though, so I suppose there is always that to be happy about. Speaking of which I moved my date up to June now that I know for sure (well hopefully) that my cycles are regular again since I weaned DS. If we fell in June we'd be due March 16, which is fine with me. I don't think that we'll get pregnant on the first try anyway though.


----------



## Springermommy

Exciting about moving your date up :)
AF is giving me major GI issues this time around... Gross.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## SugarBeth

Is anyone WTT without a cycle right now? I'm still BF'ing my 13 month old and haven't had my cycles. I'm hoping that by June, they'll return. I got them back at 10 months PP with my daughter, so I figure it's any week now.


----------



## tverb84

Heather.1987 said:


> I almost always get diarrhea with af.....

Sometimes I get that right before af starts.


----------



## KalonKiki

I got mine back at 8 months with DS, but they've been irregular up until the cycle I weaned him (at 15 months, he's 16 months now). FXd that your cycles return by June, and that they end up being regular. Are you planning to wean before TTC or do you want to continue to nurse your DS while you are TTC and pregnant? Do you plan to tandem nurse?


----------



## Fliss

Period tummy is the worst. But really I shouldnt' complain as at least it means my bowels are no longer glued together ;-)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I had to wean my first at 15 months to get a cycle. In one way I wish I was one of those women who can conceive while BFing but then it was also great not having AF for so long! With my 2nd I didn't start ovulating until he was 2 and stopped the night feeds, he has been officially fully weaned 1 year today!


----------



## Springermommy

tverb84 said:


> Heather.1987 said:
> 
> 
> I almost always get diarrhea with af.....
> 
> Sometimes I get that right before af starts.Click to expand...

I'll get it right before a lot also... Then loose but but diarrhea during... Yuck!!!


----------



## Ganton

SugarBeth said:


> Is anyone WTT without a cycle right now? I'm still BF'ing my 13 month old and haven't had my cycles. I'm hoping that by June, they'll return. I got them back at 10 months PP with my daughter, so I figure it's any week now.

Yes, me. My DS2 is nearly 11 months and no sign of AF yet. I'm still feeding him 3-4 times in 23 hours so I'm not too surprised. I was originally intending to wean at about 10 months but keeping the morning and night feed seems really easy, and now that we've decided not to TTC until around June, I'm not in a tush to stop any more. With DS1 m, I weaned at 9 months, had first AF at 10 months and was pregnant by the time he was 1, so thinking of weaning DS2 in about 3-4 months.


----------



## tverb84

Springermommy said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather.1987 said:
> 
> 
> I almost always get diarrhea with af.....
> 
> Sometimes I get that right before af starts.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get it right before a lot also... Then loose but but diarrhea during... Yuck!!!Click to expand...

Do you ever get those cramps down there while standing? Apparently it's your hips expanding.


----------



## meg_bellamy

^^ yes I do!!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I think I must be lucky not to get any of those issues when I have my period!!

As a teenager I used to get such strong pain that it caused me to vomit and I would lie on the bathroom floor in pain for the first day! I'm pretty happy that I grew out of that (I think having kids helped too!)


----------



## meg_bellamy

I remember my periods being awful when I was a teenager too, I think I read somewhere that that's normal. I think some months I even took a couple days off school! I however know of a woman who does that now. I guess they are just really bad for some women. will be lovely to not have to deal with that whilst pregnant and (hopefully) breastfeeding


----------



## Fliss

Mine are hellish because of endometriosis - beyond a certain level of pain isn't 'normal' so :hugs:


----------



## Springermommy

Ugh I've read awful things about endo. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

SugarBeth said:


> Is anyone WTT without a cycle right now? I'm still BF'ing my 13 month old and haven't had my cycles. I'm hoping that by June, they'll return. I got them back at 10 months PP with my daughter, so I figure it's any week now.

I had my baby in July and got my cycle back in October, however, I've only ovulated once since I got them back, so I'm WTT with no ovulation, if that counts


----------



## Springermommy

How's everyone's week going?
Busy busy here! Interned half of a day on Monday and then all day Tuesday and Wednesday, then back to work for a 5-night stretch that started last night... Oh, and homework... The joys of graduate school! Enjoying the ride, though! Ready for a *new* adventure in 11 days!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

KalonKiki said:


> I got mine back at 8 months with DS, but they've been irregular up until the cycle I weaned him (at 15 months, he's 16 months now). FXd that your cycles return by June, and that they end up being regular. Are you planning to wean before TTC or do you want to continue to nurse your DS while you are TTC and pregnant? Do you plan to tandem nurse?

Last time I continued to nurse through TTC and 1/3 through pregnancy until I lost my supply. I'm leaving it up to him for now - I wouldn't mind if he would wean before June, but if he doesn't, I won't force him to. He still heavily relies on it right now, he's not a big fan of solids yet, so weaning is definitely not happening any time soon. 
I'd rather not tandem nurse though, and once I'm pregnant it becomes really painful to breastfeed, so I'll probably try to wean him once that happens.



Ganton said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone WTT without a cycle right now? I'm still BF'ing my 13 month old and haven't had my cycles. I'm hoping that by June, they'll return. I got them back at 10 months PP with my daughter, so I figure it's any week now.
> 
> Yes, me. My DS2 is nearly 11 months and no sign of AF yet. I'm still feeding him 3-4 times in 23 hours so I'm not too surprised. I was originally intending to wean at about 10 months but keeping the morning and night feed seems really easy, and now that we've decided not to TTC until around June, I'm not in a tush to stop any more. With DS1 m, I weaned at 9 months, had first AF at 10 months and was pregnant by the time he was 1, so thinking of weaning DS2 in about 3-4 months.Click to expand...

My son still wants to nurse about every two hours, and through the night. My daughter was similar and I got my cycles back at 10 months though.Glad to see someone has a ttc date without cycles yet!



BrandiCanucks said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone WTT without a cycle right now? I'm still BF'ing my 13 month old and haven't had my cycles. I'm hoping that by June, they'll return. I got them back at 10 months PP with my daughter, so I figure it's any week now.
> 
> I had my baby in July and got my cycle back in October, however, I've only ovulated once since I got them back, so I'm WTT with no ovulation, if that countsClick to expand...

That happened to me for months last time when I was ttc'ing our #2. I know how frustrating that can be!


----------



## tverb84

Springermommy said:


> How's everyone's week going?
> Busy busy here! Interned half of a day on Monday and then all day Tuesday and Wednesday, then back to work for a 5-night stretch that started last night... Oh, and homework... The joys of graduate school! Enjoying the ride, though! Ready for a *new* adventure in 11 days!!!

Good still have a sore shoulder from the seizure I had last week. It feels like it's the bone or joint but not the muscle. I have an appointment with my doctor next Tuesday so if it's still sore then I'll mention it.


----------



## Springermommy

tverb84 said:


> Springermommy said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone's week going?
> Busy busy here! Interned half of a day on Monday and then all day Tuesday and Wednesday, then back to work for a 5-night stretch that started last night... Oh, and homework... The joys of graduate school! Enjoying the ride, though! Ready for a *new* adventure in 11 days!!!
> 
> Good still have a sore shoulder from the seizure I had last week. It feels like it's the bone or joint but not the muscle. I have an appointment with my doctor next Tuesday so if it's still sore then I'll mention it.Click to expand...

Ugh, that's awful :( Hope you can get some relief soon!


----------



## tverb84

Same here.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Well I'm CD1 tomorrow so I might be leaving soon.. although my ticker says 3 weeks it was just a random date I made up in the future not knowing exactly when my cycles would be. I think I will O not long before that date so I may as well go for it :)

I'm sure I will still be hanging around in the TTC boards for a while (sorry I'm not confident it will actually happen anytime soon for me!) so I will see everyone then :)

I guess I should update my ticker or something!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Best of luck TTC Bubby No2!!!!
All the baby dust your way!!

Ill be ttc in October. Just starting to prep :)
Im already forgetting to pop my prenatals. Jeeze....


----------



## KalonKiki

It's been difficult for me to not just go for it now. :haha:
DF has been wanting to DTD a lot more often lately and every time we do he mentions how excited he is to TTC and even told me once that he's thought about just going for it. :dohh:
But then of course he says that we do need to wait though and I know that he's right. It was just easier to wait when he wasn't so excited about it.

Yay for reaching your cycle! FXd and lots of :dust:.


----------



## SugarBeth

Well, seems like *something* is happening. DH and I slipped up last week, and for the last three days I feel horribly crampy and just like i'm about to get my period. I feel like in two weeks, I'll either have my very first AF since having my son over 13 months ago, or I'll have a BFP. It's a bit early for a pregnancy but DH would be over the moon about it. Financially it would be rough, there's a reason why we were waiting until June, but I know I'll be happy either way.


----------



## azure girl

tverb84 said:


> Good still have a sore shoulder from the seizure I had last week. It feels like it's the bone or joint but not the muscle. I have an appointment with my doctor next Tuesday so if it's still sore then I'll mention it.

Oh my! Hugs for you! I know how rough it is to have a seizure, I had a tonic clinic 31 weeks pregnant with DS. No explanation, no eclampsia, Nada! The recovery sucks, my tongue hurt so bad for days, and I cracked a tooth...evil...thankfully, I was laying in bed, so I didn't fall.

Do you have a seizure disorder?


----------



## tverb84

I don't think so. I'm having a mri done March 6th to see why I had the seizure.


----------



## azure girl

tverb84 said:


> I don't think so. I'm having a mri done March 6th to see why I had the seizure.

Good luck! I believe you have to have 3 before they diagnose epilepsy. And I didn't do an MRI due to pregnancy (it's safe if you don't have contrast, but seizure MRIs use it). I won't get one unless I have another, but I could ask FIL for one since he owns a radiology clinic.

Send me a message if you want to talk :)


----------



## tverb84

I'm also having an eeg done April 2nd.


----------



## azure girl

Those are simple! I had one in the hospital after I had a CT. They attach small wires to your scalp and you just relax while they do the test. Man, Canada takes forever to do testing, all of mine were done within 12 hours of the initial seizure and ambulance ride (there are two seizures you call one for, pregnant seizures and recurrent seizures (one stops then another starts)).


----------



## SugarBeth

SugarBeth said:


> Well, seems like *something* is happening. DH and I slipped up last week, and for the last three days I feel horribly crampy and just like i'm about to get my period. I feel like in two weeks, I'll either have my very first AF since having my son over 13 months ago, or I'll have a BFP. It's a bit early for a pregnancy but DH would be over the moon about it. Financially it would be rough, there's a reason why we were waiting until June, but I know I'll be happy either way.

UPDATE: I got AF two days ago! I officially have my cycle back! Now hopefully it'll regulate by June. :thumbup:

DH admitted he was a bit disappointed that I wasn't pregnant, but I'm happy to have a few months yet. I have baby fever, but the day in, day out of rough pregnancy is not something I could easily handle at the moment. It does get me really excited for June though!


----------



## tverb84

azure girl said:


> Those are simple! I had one in the hospital after I had a CT. They attach small wires to your scalp and you just relax while they do the test. Man, Canada takes forever to do testing, all of mine were done within 12 hours of the initial seizure and ambulance ride (there are two seizures you call one for, pregnant seizures and recurrent seizures (one stops then another starts)).

Where do you live? If you don't mind me asking. I'm not too worried about the eeg and mri.


----------



## mrsjarebear

Hello Everyone!
New here! Just got married last July and we are WTT to some time in July 2015 or Aug 2015 as we have a dive trip to the Galapagos Islands planned for June 27- July 19 and unfortunately you can not scuba dive while pregnant so we are just waiting until after our big trip! This will be our first child (second if you count my very spoiled puppy). Excited to have found a place where I can talk about this and happy to find out I am not the only one on countdown! Going to the doctor next week for my yearly apt and will discuss conception and prenatals etc so I can get the ball rolling. 

5 more months! yay!

Kelsey


----------



## azure girl

tverb84 said:


> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> Those are simple! I had one in the hospital after I had a CT. They attach small wires to your scalp and you just relax while they do the test. Man, Canada takes forever to do testing, all of mine were done within 12 hours of the initial seizure and ambulance ride (there are two seizures you call one for, pregnant seizures and recurrent seizures (one stops then another starts)).
> 
> Where do you live? If you don't mind me asking. I'm not too worried about the eeg and mri.Click to expand...

Idaho, so part of the states. The healthcare models are pretty different between Canada and the US.

Sorry I took forever, I have a grouchy soon to be toddler who loves to look for trouble! :dohh:


----------



## tverb84

Yes they are very different. The good thing about Ontario is that when you go to the doctor you don't have to pay. The province pays the doctor for their appointments. Also, you don't have to pay when you stay in the hospital. I didn't when I had my seizure but I did get a bill for $45 that I have to pay for the ambulance. My eeg and mri are also covered by OHIP.


----------



## cupcake.

Hello everyone, I am so bad at keeping up on here!
How is everyone doing? 

Almost march already, it's so crazy how time flies! 
*mrsjarebear* your trip sounds amazing! I'll start ttc in August (or maybe july, depending on where in the months my ovulations will fall for july and august) too! I feel like the 5 months will just fly by.


----------



## azure girl

tverb84 said:


> Yes they are very different. The good thing about Ontario is that when you go to the doctor you don't have to pay. The province pays the doctor for their appointments. Also, you don't have to pay when you stay in the hospital. I didn't when I had my seizure but I did get a bill for $45 that I have to pay for the ambulance. My eeg and mri are also covered by OHIP.

True, I really don't mind too much though, I like how quickly things get done here though. I was on medicaid during my pregnancy and they footed the bill except for the neuro consult, which was very little compared to the overall bill.


----------



## salamander91

I'm getting my implant out on Wednesday! We wont be trying for a few more months but it feels so much closer now!


----------

